# please don't dominate the rap jack if you got nothing new to say



## MrEDuck (Nov 1, 2013)

This is the HS offtopic thread. Hopefully we can have a nice place to socialize and discuss whatever and maybe the other topics will stay a little more on topic 


If you're wondering where the title comes from it's the opening line to New Speedway Boogie and I thought it a fitting one for this thread. Also check out Pig at about 1:30 in on this version. 

[video=youtube;pFNR6Dc9gaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFNR6Dc9gaY[/video]


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;5RhIh_HuFmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RhIh_HuFmE[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 1, 2013)

Are these shrooms?


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Nov 1, 2013)

Nope. Look like mangoes to me.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 1, 2013)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Nope. Look like mangoes to me.


Dang. they tasted horrible too. Oh well. Got my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 1, 2013)

hahahahaha


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

Obviously skuxx,you're not a golfer..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3ltosJkoY2g
Hope this one sticks around duck!


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 1, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Obviously skuxx,you're not a golfer..


I don't get it. I played golf every day for over 3 years. Was shootin high 70's.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

Line outta the big lebowski....an even more cynical way of saying 'duh'..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SIej0GSo4Sc
And here is some music...for hippys.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lMn5LcOd7l4
Remix of a mickey finn classic


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 2, 2013)

thanks duck, ive been hanging here more than other places lately and we need a good place like this, have I mentioned I hate the latest generation of American assholes on our planet? http://news.yahoo.com/selfies-with-a-splash-of-serious-safety-issues-142045416.html this might help. wtf is with kids these days? I just turned 30 and I don't fucking get them at all, no respect for anything but themselves.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 2, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> thanks duck, ive been hanging here more than other places lately and we need a good place like this, have I mentioned I hate the latest generation of American assholes on our planet? http://news.yahoo.com/selfies-with-a-splash-of-serious-safety-issues-142045416.html this might help. wtf is with kids these days? I just turned 30 and I don't fucking get them at all, no respect for anything but themselves.


and I don't even know if they know what respecting themselves actually means. we are in for some shit in the next 40 years.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I don't get it. I played golf every day for over 3 years. Was shootin high 70's.


...
Mr.vega had a legit hole in one when he was 10years old...145yard par 3...on to b state champion twice in high school n runner up once....had.college.offers but I.was eatin.too much acid bk then.to.focus on school....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4smim2MNvF8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
good.morning.....

"we.dont need.the.key we'll break it"


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 2, 2013)

Rage fits my mood extremely well this morning!
[video=youtube;V4A0Qya23y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4A0Qya23y0[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTBdygZmrUA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I.went n saw this at the theatre.when it.first came out not knowing what it was sppsd to b abt...drivin around trippin on 4hits of the wizard rolled past the.movie theater n my buddy was like "lets go watch that"......woah was it intense...way intense..ha


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 2, 2013)

That movie is very intense on acid. Especially when you're watching it tripping with someone who would go on to turn 21 in prison doing life without parole for shooting a sheriff and also winging two deputies. I was really shocked that he got taken alive.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Ax7lfreXI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> That movie is very intense on acid. Especially when you're watching it tripping with someone who would go on to turn 21 in prison doing life without parole for shooting a sheriff and also winging two deputies. I was really shocked that he got taken alive.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Ax7lfreXI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I.was trippin so hard I was so.confused theres so much craziness in that movie for someone trippin...I mean REALLY trippin...that part of the movie w the rodney Dangerfield scenes like its a tv show in the movie... I.was like wtf is goin on here...n that scene w the indian n all those snakes outside n headless ppl in rocking chairs standin up n shit...madness
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIUMsgE8w8U&feature=youtube_gdata_player
fruit molding n rotten in the bkground n shit....oliver stones awesome...he was eatin shrooms during that movie I saw in an interview once


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kinda like 'easy rider'..jack nicholson said that all the drugs in that movie were real and they were doing them during the scenes..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

apocalypse now too....they really.dropped.acid in.that scene where.they dropped acid...watch "hearts of.darkness" the.making.of apocalypse now...fricken awesome


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm sorry but ill never let someone film me taking drugs..have to hold up my image next presidential election I'm in..


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 2, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I'm sorry but ill never let someone film me taking drugs..have to hold up my image next presidential election I'm in..


You got my vote


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm not kissing any babys.lol


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 2, 2013)

This is the face I make when the mushrooms start kicking in


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> This is the face I make when the mushrooms start kicking in


seems like ive seen u somewhere before skuxx...u.always had that beard?


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 2, 2013)

I wish.... I can't even grow a full beard. Not manly enough


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I wish.... I can't even grow a full beard. Not manly enough


u can have mine....


----------



## DMTER (Nov 2, 2013)

Why I love my beard


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 2, 2013)

Skuxx..that dude looked like a coked up ewok!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 2, 2013)

I just shaved my beard..just a goatee now.


----------



## DMTER (Nov 2, 2013)

WWAY to much nausea.....want it to pass...once it does....beauty I can feel it lovin you guys


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 2, 2013)

DMTER said:


> WWAY to much nausea.....want it to pass...once it does....beauty I can feel it lovin you guys


Hope you're feelin good now brother


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm drunk but not spun..thought about it but was a bad idea..makers mark neat...love you guys!!! RIP EDDIE PRICE!!! MISS MAGIK ONE!!! WHoOP!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Skuxx..that dude looked like a coked up ewok!


hahaha....


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 3, 2013)

Skuxx I can feel you on that one. I couldn't grow a decent beard until I was in my mid 20s. If I shaved I'd look like I was in high school. 
Had a wonderful night last night. Mrs Duck and I each had 18mg of 2CB and I had 115mg of MDMA and she had 105. Apparently my permane t tolerance wasn't so permanent. Amazing experience and very little negative carryover effects but a wonderful after glow.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Duck I have a friend and he had a full beard at 12!
Glad you guys had fun!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok
Mr cocaine himself....


----------



## DMTER (Nov 3, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Hope you're feelin good now brother


Felt great had to get the bad joojoo out of me...was INTENSE haven't purged like that in years...the colors duke the colors!

Had to celebrate last night because I got an extra hour for free....felt like a good reason to dose


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a friend like that to.
Layla may be the greatest collection of rock love songs. That version of Have You Ever Loved A Woman is brilliant. Clapton put so much emotion into it. And Duane Allman and him together was amazing. Seeing Clapton with Derek Trucks where they did almost the whole album was one of the greatest shows of my life. 
Still having a nice content after glow. My usual anxiety has been gone all day.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;QggbLjZ3_2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QggbLjZ3_2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
This made me smile


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2013)

That was awesome!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

2 for 1 on youtube!!...hubbas!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svlpHgur2cM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

damn!!!!.....how the fk he do that shit!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Me and my phone hate youtube.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svlpHgur2cM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> damn!!!!.....how the fk he do that shit!!!


He's been practicing ever since the pro yoyo guy came to his school in 3rd grade. Lol. Remember that shit? Everyone bought a yoyo after seeing that pro. Or was it just my school?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

School?
Lol
Youtube finaly gave me a hit!..that guy was awesome! Reminds me of the fire dancers at raves!...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

yeah i imagined if he had a glowing one and a belly full of x he'd have some.fun....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> He's been practicing ever since the pro yoyo guy came to his school in 3rd grade. Lol. Remember that shit? Everyone bought a yoyo after seeing that pro. Or was it just my school?


u musta had a cool.ass.school...ha...he nvr came.to.mine


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Me and my phone hate youtube.


do u get.the circle.spinning w the froze screen?'''''''I hate that shit....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Only thing that ever came to my school was the drug dogs...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yea vega..one min I can watch shit,the next min I'm trying not to throw my phone..


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Only thing that ever came to my school was the drug dogs...


even elementary school?

I think drug dogs came one time in high school, and a couple other times they went through the parking lot. The time they came through the school, I was freaking out in gym class... I ran into the locker room and grabbed all my shit, and hid it off school grounds in somebody's yard. The dog got a hit on my backpack, and the cops came n got me and searched... but didn't find anything. I just told them their dog is dumb


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uY8kB6gj5Nw
Dogs came to my school a lot..along with firemen,investigators ect...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqhlfz9GQPE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

cool.....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

Apparantly redbull doesn't give you wings..it makes you so fucking stupid you'll jump out a plane without a parachute!lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oAaUfm7T3O4
Watch this tripping..try not to piss your pants with laughter.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

hahaha....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Apparantly redbull doesn't give you wings..it makes you so fucking stupid you'll jump out a plane without a parachute!lol


MrVega would nvr do that in a million years...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

That whole 'extreme' thing is cool for the human race to brag..but who are we bragging to? Not me! Ill call you an idiot if you jump offa mountain,I won't call you my hero that's for sure..its still amazing that these guys have the balls to do shit like that..they must hate their mother or something...


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 4, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Apparantly redbull doesn't give you wings..it makes you so fucking stupid you'll jump out a plane without a parachute!lol


I wouldn't even jump out of a plane with a parachute.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=80ZrUI7RNfI
I could see duck in the lab now singing this..
Cooking,cooking,keep on cooking..this is the way to live...lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 4, 2013)

Hahaha that's awesome!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

hahaha....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

From now on when I dose I'm gonna say 'bon apetite'..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

Freshness is essential...da da da...it makes all the difference....da da da..........I watched it agn...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHrn3-Cb3iM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

now thats footwork....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

Youtube really does has crackhead tendencies..one day it works..next day its useless..


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Youtube really does has crackhead tendencies..one day it works..next day its useless..


It's your phone man. But still, fuck youtube.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

No skuxx.I really think its youtube..I watched 2 hours of youtube(mdma documentary) in bed last night..no trouble..I watched posts from you I couldn't the day before..then today I said hey ill chck out riu..maybe youtube hates pot heads..idk...lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 5, 2013)

They do provide a free hosting service for a massive amount of media.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

I understand that..its y I make jokes instead of getting mad...can't go to the soup kitchen and complain about the meatloaf having onions in it..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

I figure ill get a new phone and or computer after xmas..my brother won't call me back about my old computer(I figured as much) so I'm stuck in 2009 'a gump oddessey'..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe we should secretly turn this into the new music n drugs thread


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 5, 2013)

It's the offtopic thread where we are free to talk about whatever we want, which includes posting the music we're listening to and talking about the drugs we're taking 
Apparently semantics matter.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

AH HA!! Youtube links are the problem..I can watch the posts with the 'clip picture'..I can go to you tube and watch..but the links like I leave are the ones that won't play..like the last one vega left..hmmm


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

You've had problems with some of the videos that I've embedded though. I think


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

I was thinking maybe it's something to do with the quality/date the video was uploaded on youtube. Since you're using a gump phone


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CdQxzW6EuY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

bahahaha..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

some videos will play smoothly on mine n some wont...its random but im sure theres some reason....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just watched the mr wizard..and skuxx I've remembered to go back(I know you think I'm lying when I say remembered..lol) to some of yours that wouldn't play and then they did..oh well..mr wizard..'see that surface tension here..?' Bwahahahahah!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nS4CwnzbqAg
Fellas turn this one down if the wifes around...GET THA FUCK UP!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

wah wah wah Wah....


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nS4CwnzbqAg
> Fellas turn this one down if the wifes around...GET THA FUCK UP!!


That song just forced me to eat more mushrooms


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

Simon says,BLOW THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kxau0ePlg

Now..THROW THE FUCK UP!..LOL


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rxjOH8ykvh4
The one who started it all..robert miles..give it up 'children'...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh..that one was for you skuxx..happy rainbows!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxsgWhhXcpE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

when the shrooms kick in real.good watch.this...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EB0yP76PvNs
And this will fuck with your auditory...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

And now for an artistic dance composition..or,a fiddle jam with a fine dancer..
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1vGxcJLxROo


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3NtKnFGAfbM
Some of the best musicians ever.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 6, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3NtKnFGAfbM
> Some of the best musicians ever.


lord.of.the.dance....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1SRazqH89A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_y9eRzk_Oc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

always intense while trippin....


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;XHkssS-A7Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHkssS-A7Mw[/video]
And the bees made honey in lion's head!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 6, 2013)

The internet archive is down and I want to listen to the rest of that show


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 6, 2013)

That show is real close to my birthday!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 6, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NZPamEVqcdc
I was at the first live performance of this song..this isn't the exact one..but same song... 
'colors of the dew...'


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;eHSF31_MFYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHSF31_MFYY[/video]
"If you want a good show out of Claypool just give him some fancy booze"


----------



## skuba (Nov 6, 2013)

Claypool is sick.
Man I was having a shit day at work due to lack of sleep and even snapped on my brother quite irrationally, further shitting on my mood. 
SO I threw on Workingman's Dead and in the middle of high time i realized i felt WAY fuckin better, thank the lawd for good music



[video=youtube_share;lYvoNr3As4I]http://youtu.be/lYvoNr3As4I[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwjsGPMIhxc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

he rocks...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 6, 2013)

I rarely listen to the Dead's studio work but I was listening to the reissue CD of Workingman's Dead earlier and the bonus material on it was awesome. Way better than the bonus stuff on the reissue of American Beauty.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg8lSyGavc4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

my hero....


----------



## skuba (Nov 6, 2013)

I've just recently got onto the studio stuff, but their live and studio work are two different animals. 

check this out duck you might find some shows you don't already have

http://stash.nugs.net/stash.asp


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Les like pork soda. And primus fucking sucks!!!
http://sugarmegs.org/
Here's pretty much everything you can find as far as live shows skuba..quality wise,some need improvement..but there are 20000 artists on there also.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Vega..bill murray lives 30 mins from my house..no shit..bought the house when he filmed 'what about bob'..he's seen around town here and ther.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a6ZcA4uGgRI
My hero.
And a side note of even more hilarity..the subtitles are in arabic..I won't point out the obvious.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

God bless joe peschi.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0kJkhEcQ44k
Another hero(not his funniest skit,but I like starwars also  )


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vCUP6bP17fg
Nice documentary,unless you were on tour..then it makes you homesick..


----------



## DMTER (Nov 9, 2013)

Had my cousin over at my house and that fucker ate one of my 2c-b pills was saving 3 of them for a special occasion...goddamn it...

He's never had a real trip just one time on molly and about 15mg of 2c-b (which he stole)....wonder if I should smoke him out some DMT....so he can see the errors of his ways....I should have thought he would do that...he kept asking about a trip, I kept telling him no...he kept asking if he could just get high.....I think I will get him nice and high now....

he should have stayed out of my stash....glad he didn't touch the blotter my homie came through and gifted me a ten strip...although would have been pretty funny if he snagged up the nbome 

sorry for the rant just kinda pissed


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm mad for ya..if it wasn't a health issue,that dude would get the most amazing grilled cheese sammy ever..I feel bonghits of dmt are in order right when he peaks on the 2cb


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok..so this is a 'topic' thread..and I,like many of you,am high right now(I'm actually stoned as shit)..so,I'm gonna discuss 'non reality'..the 'what ifs'...
Here is a 'what if..'
What if you were forced to decipher an auctioneer (those guys that spit real fire),while tripping..like..if you were lost in a city and needed directions,and everyone spoke 'auctioneeriese'(it a new language)..
Or what if you smoked pot to get clean..lol
Idk..I'm rambling and saw an auction on television..HA!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cBKfICSIgR0
Or what if you actually dealt pot.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 9, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Ok..so this is a 'topic' thread..and I,like many of you,am high right now(I'm actually stoned as shit)..so,I'm gonna discuss 'non reality'..the 'what ifs'...
> Here is a 'what if..'
> What if you were forced to decipher an auctioneer (those guys that spit real fire),while tripping..like..if you were lost in a city and needed directions,and everyone spoke 'auctioneeriese'(it a new language)..
> Or what if you smoked pot to get clean..lol
> Idk..I'm rambling and saw an auction on television..HA!


The auction thing would be impossible. My hearing gets messed with bad when I'm twisted. I'll hear completely different words than what people are saying. If they repeat it a bunch of times I can finally piece it together. But not sure about an auctioneer lol. I can't even understand them sober, except when they say a number.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

What if every south bound pachyderm went north!?!?
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h4IvShMEKdY


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Skuxx..are we the blues brothers reincanate?
That's fucking funny.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 9, 2013)

was gifted a mandolin, so i recorded the guitar part of going to california.. and im trying to play the mandolin part over it lmao very difficult. 
[video=youtube;-cfc3rCQOuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cfc3rCQOuU[/video]
got monday and tuesday off.. gonna eat some cubes and relax.. the cambodians grew nice and fast and so did the tazmanian.. might eat some of each


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Variety is the spice of life..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 9, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Variety is the spice of life..


i did a fairly sized run.. im just collecting prints pretty much now lol.. 9 strains total


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

What tek? How much per flush? Lotta new shroom growers around these parts and they are allways looking for knowledge,as I do also...


----------



## Impman (Nov 10, 2013)

dumb question for the day: Can you cross shroom strains?


----------



## Impman (Nov 10, 2013)

hey , that fucking kid snorted a line of crystal fluff?! jeepers


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Who snorted fluff?
I'm pretty sure you can't cross shrooms...the organism is self sustaining..it drops spores to recreate itself...no gettin freaky deaky with the other shrooms..


----------



## Impman (Nov 10, 2013)

In that documentary on tour with the dead. One of the band members sons I think. kid was 14 watching the drug dealer at the table packing up his stuff. well a medicine bottle Labeled C fell to the floor and the dealer did nit notice. The young man though, C stands for coke, but it meant crystal. He lived through it ... i think i heard the other end of this story from the kid too, i will go video hunting....

the one you posted... if i get a chance i will put the time in


----------



## Impman (Nov 10, 2013)

Ya , I watched that whole documentary you posted... I started it and smoked a bowl then I was glued. Lol, thanks! The road hippies are crazy! some are cool and some seem fucked upon heroin and shit.....I like the hotel hippies, they seem to have their head on straight..., and the ones on the road with their young genius son..that was cool docu


----------



## skuba (Nov 10, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vCUP6bP17fg
> Nice documentary,unless you were on tour..then it makes you homesick..


watched that last night, had a couple parts that made me tear up a little


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh..that part in the movie...I thought someone had posted something else earlier I hadn't seen...I get confused every 4 mins so excuse me..lol


----------



## Impman (Nov 10, 2013)

hey, what was the god the hippy kids in that docu were referencing. they were like "praise be to jurawla. "...or something like that.... I looked up pagan gods, hindu gods, could not find it


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Id have to watch again..I seen so many docs about the dead..plus real life..lol..I do know there was some weird ass cult thinking jerry was a god or some crazy shit..idk..


----------



## Impman (Nov 10, 2013)

Some of those hippies are wrong though. There is social benefit in working a 9-5 job. You can gain humility, patience, people skills, socialization among other things working a solid 9-5 job. You can learn the skills needed to start your own business and be your own boss..... although, I get it, I get what they are saying.... but the reality is, they would not be peddling their wares (t-shirts, pottery, drugs, food) if it was not for the hippies that are professional 9-5ers with cash. .... a big happy circle ....don't be scared of work though kiddos, its good for ya. work 9 months and take a summer off , thats better...... lol, I am aiming for that middle ground of hippiness, I never want to get so spaced out that I worship gods and hate 9-5 work but I never want to get so caught up in society that I miss the good stuff in life. .....8 hours of work 8 hours of play 8 hours of sleep. its like magic.. most trips last about 8 hours too. thats no acciddent


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just like the 9-5er at the gas stations that sell outta food and gas because of tours? Or the 9to5ers at ticketbastards..or any other hundreds of other jobs impacted by heads..being the largest city in a state for a day has its effects in the economy and society..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Its a travelling city..everyone contributes..when ya got an extra 20$..you buy a shirt or what not..and it goes around and around..


----------



## DMTER (Nov 10, 2013)

Impman said:


> Some of those hippies are wrong though. There is social benefit in working a 9-5 job. You can gain humility, patience, people skills, socialization among other things working a solid 9-5 job. You can learn the skills needed to start your own business and be your own boss..... although, I get it, I get what they are saying.... but the reality is, they would not be peddling their wares (t-shirts, pottery, drugs, food) if it was not for the hippies that are professional 9-5ers with cash. .... a big happy circle ....don't be scared of work though kiddos, its good for ya. work 9 months and take a summer off , thats better...... lol, I am aiming for that middle ground of hippiness, I never want to get so spaced out that I worship gods and hate 9-5 work but I never want to get so caught up in society that I miss the good stuff in life. .....8 hours of work 8 hours of play 8 hours of sleep. its like magic.. most trips last about 8 hours too. thats no acciddent



It may be that way for lot kids but maybe you should go out to a gathering (rainbow gathering) or scope out a commune....theres black bear ranch which is great and alpha farm my wife kids and I spent quite a while there....you can see where babylon is fucked...it kinda kills the spirit....my wife and I finally figured out a good routine...we think 

go to a gathering...fill up on spirit 
go back to babylon...spread the spirit
people respond really differently when its just "lovin ya brother/sister" or meeting them with a big hug
go to commune.....fill up on spirit 
go back to babylon....spread the spirit 
go to a gathering....fill up on spirit 

I love the 'Welcome Home' moment....all my family....Im rambling now sorry lovin ya


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

'Babble-on'..lol


----------



## Impman (Nov 10, 2013)

I am jealous. DMTer you ever go to the Oregon State Fair? I had some family that use to go... I guess it is pretty awesome


----------



## DMTER (Nov 10, 2013)

Country fair 

hahahahah many stories man I will get into them sometime 

also many a pranksters balls.......just head down to eugene and say hi to Zane.....day glow and lsd 

Oregon is where its at if you ask me

spent a lot of time traveling trying to find the best spot and it always leads back to oregon


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

How is zane? I haven't seen him since 1998 or 99..somewhere around there...met him twice,once with his dad..
Ever been to hornings hideout in oregon? A mutual friend of my wife and i ,her mom owns the place..I've yet to get there..perhaps this summer.


----------



## skuba (Nov 11, 2013)

Impman said:


> hey, what was the god the hippy kids in that docu were referencing. they were like "praise be to jurawla. "...or something like that.... I looked up pagan gods, hindu gods, could not find it


pretty sure that was yahweh, jah, etc


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 11, 2013)

Any state that will let Jerry play a show for their inmates can't be entirely bad


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

That jerry john khan show is epic duck!! One of my favorites.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G9sYYRhqprs
In case anyone was curious..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 11, 2013)

My favorite Jerry recording.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

What's the one he did with the jazz musician...dammit..pakistani has me fogged...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Howard wales...I knew id remember eventually


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OoT4biYQG4k
I feel like the first few mins of this you could put in a charlie brown cartoon..lol


----------



## DMTER (Nov 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> How is zane? I haven't seen him since 1998 or 99..somewhere around there...met him twice,once with his dad..
> Ever been to hornings hideout in oregon? A mutual friend of my wife and i ,her mom owns the place..I've yet to get there..perhaps this summer.


Last time I saw him was at the 2011 nationals....I need to get myself down to eugene but life always has something else in mind then I do.....hornings hideout yup....thats cool, well her mom knows how to set up a mean frolf course...

today is going to be a fun one....if you are near/live in portland the water front will be a great place to go...my buddy and I are gonna be dosing folks....for veterans day you know


----------



## Impman (Nov 11, 2013)

I have family living in Bend. We went to visit last year.... we went into a Target shopping and the cashier has this giant smile on her face. She was super friendly and talkative. She told us how much she loved Bend and how she will never ever leave. The place is so beautiful, we were outdoors hiking and playing the whole time. Everyone living there was friendly and happy. The grocery store we went into, the head manager came out and started showing us beer selections. ..... I have been through Eugene and Portland when I was young ... we are considering moving over there after I am done with school...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Id go in a heartbeat if my wife wouldn't drag the mother in law..hell id allready be in california now,but she won't leave without her..oh well.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 11, 2013)

I know you've felt this call Rory!
[video=youtube;mzOyHuRzzq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzOyHuRzzq0[/video]


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Id go in a heartbeat if my wife wouldn't drag the mother in law..hell id allready be in california now,but she won't leave without her..oh well.


sounds like why im still in my state, although id be headed more south than west if i ever get the chance


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

I got a job offer to work for a big grower there,house and everything set up, but have 'extra baggage' I refuse to take but my wife refuses to leave behind..3000miles between me and her mom still wouldn't be far enough away..lol..not that we don't get along..but that would rapidly change at 3am for her,when I'm tripping my balls off,smoking hash and blasting jerry..lol..and I'm sure you guys know I I do that quite often..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

'And I call down thunder and speak the same!!'
Such a badass line.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 11, 2013)

And my words fill the sky with flame!

Can I just go on the record as saying fuck today! Because today has fucking sucked!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quothe the 'pond raven'...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 11, 2013)

Might as well be a Poe duck if I'm already po.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gttPt6ba7qY
You just gotta get to where the climate suits your clothes,er,feathers...


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 11, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> And my words fill the sky with flame!
> 
> Can I just go on the record as saying fuck today! Because today has fucking sucked!


I second that. This day sucked. I left my wallet at a store and it got stolen. I haven't done that in soooo long.... fuck.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 12, 2013)

Waking up in the middle of the night is made far worse when everything that could knock you out requires risking waking your wife.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanna put the nitrous tank by the bed but she won't let me..unfair.


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

i think I am gonna grow shrooms...cactus is expensive.... you guys keep saying how cheap it is to grow shrooms


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8vaRVwF0xA
Imp I couldn't find the post you made about 'breeding' shrooms..but if this is correct then I'm wrong..it does take two to tango in the boomer world..two spore(weather they gotta be the same species,idk) germ and produce hyphae..watch the vid and it'll explain..I'm just a novice,perhaps a gutter of info..
Yes shrooms are cheaper to grow than weed..and easier to sell,for a much higher profit margin..altho id give them away..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Couldn't grow shrooms here now..its fucking 20degrees..goddamn mountain region..and fuck artic blasts..just got the a.c. in and now I gotta turn it to heat


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

Good thread duck! 1. cactus /succulents are worth every fucken penny in time sweat and cash imho, but im biased. Fungus amungus is by far my fav mode of space exploration BUT I haven't had a real oh my im outa my body right now shroomy trips since 92' and that was of course following the boy's! Did I ever tell ya duck I actually SAW real crystal lucy when I was like 15 years old? Had no clue what id seen until many years later......shaking my head haven't seen anything like it since. If its out there and you assholes avoid the new England area may your next quart of maple syrup be motor oil instead lmao! yes its been done before as GRIMEY as that is, some local hillbilly poured 10w 40 into a few gallons and went to the side of his main road waiting for some tourists silly man! 40 degree rain here last night mang=4 titanium screws in meh right side = fucken ouch= don't miss the perc but I DO MISS there taking the pain away. Have a family member just become a manager at his local sears and kmart I guess they are one in the same now, and he is going to grab me the things I need to start my mycology experiment. Hey duck those fucken trains here are fucken ridiculous to go down that way did you price it? Holy chit mang that thing better have a blowjob hidden somewhere lmao! Hey guys check my new freak show out.View attachment 2891867Oh and really liked the dead share duck here's mine cause I love tha Cumberland blues![video=youtube_share;FDWRZEd3Ouc]http://youtu.be/FDWRZEd3Ouc[/video]


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

VTM is that indoor? what are you growing next to the weed?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Vtmi..crystal still around..just gotta look for awhile at the china cat sunflower.
I took a half hit of wash the other night and it turned sour..I didn't have a bad trip,just a few unexpected occurances I guess..
Grow some shrooms dude!!
40degrees?!? I wish it was that warm..how's it that warm there and I'm 20hrs south and same altavation but its 20degrees here..fucking weatherman..he's getting dosed


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Elevation..stupid forrest gump phone.


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

its 70 here.. how old is your mother in law? lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j0wCPXpRoWQ
Grow shrooms and see the gulf of mexico..
Nice herbs!!..whatcha growing? How?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Too old for me to haul her ass near you! Lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

well your right with the wind chill here its fucken -5 I think. But I don't have an accurate thermostat outside apparently it got confuckedtarded this summer in storage. Oh gosh imp I got peppers aloe barrel cactus, a flaming torch SOON haha Peruvian of course, lmao, guess who helped with that lil feat? my MOM! she was like shit I knew eventually you'd figure it out! She's been growing them since I was a child dudes! She backed off though cause she has lupus. Yeah peppers aloe seedless watermelon and I think my jalapeno's will actually take off in there too. The bright yellow is a nute lockout in the soil cause my wife threw rock phosphate (a FUCKEN HANDFULL NO LESS LMAO) into the soil thinking it was IN HEER WORDS amending it rofl. I am stbborn trying to get it back to stable and neutral not looking good though maybe ill hammer it with epsoms. Idk but yeah imp I grow my own veggies right beside my chronic lol.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh man that sucks! You only need rock phosphate if you're growing outside in the ground where it mostly leeches away harmlessly. Cannabis really doesn't need that much P.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Your moms like my wife..they kill plants for fun!! My wife offered to help in the grow once..I laughed hystericaly(mustive been due to her mom and her killing my aloe plant that was 3ft in circumference)...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

One of my jalapeno plants outside rejuvenated this past week..just veggin out..bet its dead tomorro after the snow tonight!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

no my wife threw the damn phosphate in lol, silly women she meant well I scooped out as much soil that had been hammered with the phosphate but as you could see its still affecting my soil. Will take out the kiddie pool and mix up some more soil to accomplish maximum yield in tha gaaaaden!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Any tips for worm gardens? I might start one in my basement..ill be working breakfast at a restaurant and will have literally buckets of eggshells and coffee grounds if I want(part of my master plant to overgrow..earlier birds get more worms..lol)


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't had a worm farm since I was a kid. Pretty much just a compost pile though IIRC.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know a guy who has 2 huge ones..I know the basics..just wondering any tips..like how to harvest the soil without killing/hurting the worms(no I'm not buddhist)


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rsflqt308B4 
See the funny thing about jenkem is I took a crapton of sugar leaf to a small festival..I sat on a log by a gonfire yelling 'free jankem!!' To anyone who walked by(it was a cool show)..anyhow..people who came up and asked if they could have some,id give em a fist full for free..this one girl kept going 'ewwww,you're gross!!'..I senn her like T times and kept yelling 'yo girl!! You gotta try my jankem..EVERYBODY loves my jankem!!'..oh well..her loss..I handed out a lot of pot at this show..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn phone..seen her like ten times..and how the hell did it auto correct jenkem!?..lol(I'm too high to operate a phone..)


----------



## Impman (Nov 13, 2013)

The worms will be fine... you can cut those things in half and they are fine. we had a worm farm when I was little.. cub scout thing...mom was big on the scouts


----------



## HelpHub (Nov 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Any tips for worm gardens? I might start one in my basement..ill be working breakfast at a restaurant and will have literally buckets of eggshells and coffee grounds if I want(part of my master plant to overgrow..earlier birds get more worms..lol)


You don't need too many eggshells, I only add them when I first make a new bed. Pulverize them in a blender or Robot Coupe first. Not too many coffee grounds either, they can be kinda hot...

Easy on the citrus...no dairy...no meat...

Remember, you are growing the micro-organisms that eat the garbage. The worms eat the micro-organisms...

You using the castings for growing? Think about adding components that will benefit your plants later...rock dusts...comfrey...alfalfa...


----------



## Impman (Nov 13, 2013)

That was so funny. Bride of Jenkems rofl! ....99 problems but getting fat aint one


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 13, 2013)

Helphub..I quasi helped with a large worm farm with my ex buisness ass(yes,ass)..no fats or oils,animal material,grinding shells..all that I know..I'm just looking for some tips..like the easy citrus..that was a nice tip,for he put all sorts of breakfast fruit in his bin..never had an effect on the worms..
Do you cook? Not many people refer to robo coupe...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 13, 2013)

The castings will be dried and added to my dirt mix,and perhaps a top layer right before flowering..all this is questionable if I can get my current associate on board with some hydro..if not I def wanna cut out some expenditures by subbing free worm poo for some nutes.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Any tips for worm gardens? I might start one in my basement..ill be working breakfast at a restaurant and will have literally buckets of eggshells and coffee grounds if I want(part of my master plant to overgrow..earlier birds get more worms..lol)


treat them like garbage disposals and oh btw they can smash through scraps like a pack of wild dogs! Cant sleep btw gonna inhale some trichromes in about 5 mins lmao. red wigglers rory only the red wigglies will do! Try to avoid giving them any meats. but along the lines of everything from the breakfast line I can see lots of good castings in your future.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> The castings will be dried and added to my dirt mix,and perhaps a top layer right before flowering..all this is questionable if I can get my current associate on board with some hydro..if not I def wanna cut out some expenditures by subbing free worm poo for some nutes.


I ALWAYS keep a 1 inch layer top dress of worm castings on my ladies, imho ya cant go wrong. See rory you do got the killer jenkem! Mang I woulda ate a handful of sugarleaf right in front of ya caveman style im weird like that.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 13, 2013)

I had a lot of jenkem..it was funny after I gave it away each time,I sat the lucky recipient down,smoked a bowl with em and explained the joke..older folk were like 'wtf its this shit!? JENKEM!?'..id have to explain it was pot trim offa dank herb,and then the jankem joke..it was fun.


----------



## HelpHub (Nov 14, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Helphub..I quasi helped with a large worm farm with my ex buisness ass(yes,ass)..no fats or oils,animal material,grinding shells..all that I know..I'm just looking for some tips..like the easy citrus..that was a nice tip,for he put all sorts of breakfast fruit in his bin..never had an effect on the worms..
> Do you cook? Not many people refer to robo coupe...


LOL, yeah, I used to cook..."Can take the boy out of the kitchen but you can't take the kitchen out of the boy..."

My worm bin isn't very big so I tend to be more selective with what I put in it so as to not make too acidic or hot of an environment. I imagine if you had a bigger operation you could be more free with what you added.

For the beds I start with well-hydrated coco coir and a generous amount of rabbit poop. The rabbit poop covers adding the alfalfa...plus I love the idea of my worms making poop out of poop. My eternal Grade Three mindset!

I add a few handfuls of dried leaves, just whatever is blowing around my yard. I add a handful of Azomite for the minerals it provides and also for the grit needed in the worms' gizzard. Eggshells serve the same purpose for the gizzard but only add calcium to the soil. I chuck a bunch of them in also...

Finish with shredded cardboard and/or newspaper. Hydrate the whole mess to the consistency of a wrung-out wet sponge. Add worms and let 'em rip up whatever you feed them from there...

My worms live in the kitchen so food scraps as I'm cooking go right in the bin. Happy and healthy worms will help me build next years' soil for happy and healthy plants!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cool!! The guy I was mentioning has two 30gal rubbermaid totes he uses..I'm just gonna use one..any worms? I want to use giant night crawlers like the ones for fishing bait...I've allways wanted to take a couple cans of the bait worms dirt they come shipped in and grow in it..lol..looks healthy and rich for dirt!
My worm tip is let a chainsaw idle on the ground for an hour where you know worms populate..the vibrations bring them to the surface..


----------



## HelpHub (Nov 14, 2013)

Nightcrawlers are the wrong variety of worms. You need red wigglers..._Eisenia fetida_...they do a much better job at vermicomposting.


----------



## Impman (Nov 14, 2013)

Lets open a worm and beneficial insect farm here in Cali, Rory. I bought some predator mites for my first grow and they worked so amazing! I was all gun-ho ( gun hoe?... gun, hoe) about not using chemicals and being all natural with my grow...so instead of spray I used insects. And it worked terrific. I got the triple threat predator mites then I got mite destroyers for the mop up work..... ahh hours I spend hunched over the plants watching the battles ensue... the red predator mites (forgive me if I have forgotten the name) are fucking awesome... I would see a spider mite walking around then all the sudden a fucking quick little red one would start munching it


bomb ass Afghan Kush ...8 1000 w . 12 lbs plus so much hash from the small unsaleable buds


----------



## Impman (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey, I use to be a big time PC gamer nerd when I was in Junior High wayyyyy back in the 90s... I played computer games when gaming was super nerdy. Hence my Avatar and screen name Impman.... from Doom 1 and 2. .....any who...one of the nerdy games I played is called Barron Relms Elite. Some of you may remember BBS servers...if you are old and computer savvy when computers were not cool. Barron Relms Elite or BRE is fucking bad ass... it is a script game ( no graphics)... you take one turn a day...takes about 10 minuts to play. It is a war game that can be hooked up to multiple BBS servers (yes BBS is still around, for those of you that want to get old school....hey you can find some crazy legit hook ups too, I will not go into details as to what, but it is deep net for sure).... anyways... a bad ass war game.... if one of you trippers are interested in strategy war game check out BRE. PM me for a link ...we can start a empire together. LOL.... nerd alert


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 14, 2013)

Red wrigglers are the best but night crawlers work just fine. And red wrigglers can be used as bait. They're great for trout and I've had beeter luck with bigger ones for small mouth than any other worm. Though if you're using live bait for smallies hellgramites and crawfish are where it's at.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

impman said:


> lets open a worm and beneficial insect farm here in cali, rory. I bought some predator mites for my first grow and they worked so amazing! I was all gun-ho ( gun hoe?... Gun, hoe) about not using chemicals and being all natural with my grow...so instead of spray i used insects. And it worked terrific. I got the triple threat predator mites then i got mite destroyers for the mop up work..... Ahh hours i spend hunched over the plants watching the battles ensue... The red predator mites (forgive me if i have forgotten the name) are fucking awesome... I would see a spider mite walking around then all the sudden a fucking quick little red one would start munching it
> 
> View attachment 2893936
> bomb ass afghan kush ...8 1000 w . 12 lbs plus so much hash from the small unsaleable buds


fight fire with fire!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

did the crawler experiment this summer they are lazy bastages compared to those damn wiggler that or my Canadian crawlers were on welfare lmao.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4ZcsS6kLHFg]http://youtu.be/4ZcsS6kLHFg[/video] my heart was filled with dread.............but ts alright cause I love ya! that's not gonna change!


----------



## Impman (Nov 14, 2013)

too bad jerry did not go hit the weights like bob weir... right?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

buddy told me a horror story of him getting backstage and seeing jerry slamming. I wasn't too sure if I believe that tbh. Now after seeing bob's health giving him issue's it makes me greatful that I could treasure them before jerry left and after! just when I think ive heard em all I find another that rocks me shows wise.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 14, 2013)

If by slamming you mean injecting heroin then I have no trouble believing it. Jerry had some serious substance issues. The man did die in a rehab.
It's amazing how you always can find new gems.


----------



## Impman (Nov 14, 2013)

Heroin overdose are most common in rehab or just out.... you get past detox and maybe a couple weeks clean...maybe a couple months...then you get the jones and you load the same amount you were using before.... only the tolerance is way weaker....I have heard that story many many many times...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jerry died of heart failure in a rehab program..sunny oaks? I can't remember..
Hey nice pic of the old grow I'm..how did you photo shop all those masturbation blisters offa your hand? Lol!!


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if they had him on some meds in rehab that caused heart failure. And I wonder if he would have lived longer if he kept using.

They had me tore up in rehab. I've never done so many drugs.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

At his stage it was the LACK of drugs that caused his death.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6u7UEVatMgM
Jerry and gangster bluegrass...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah duck when I heard from a friend dude we got out back and jerry was seriously slamming a rig without and apprehension! I DIDTN want to believe it only because at that time in my life I SERIOUSLY ignorant to how rampant opiate use was in our country no matter what form of consumption you use. Jerry was a driving force behind my first induction to the warlocks when I was a kid. Love his talents. miss him. There's no doubt in my mind jerry would have lived longer. you should see these phish heads here where I live soooo about trey and there band I was like seems great guys love the vibe at the shows but there music CANT HOLD A CANDLE TO THE DEAD! they looked at me like I just hit there cat with my car lol. oh well I have my opinion. Hey mang..................what a fucken world we live in eh? I am gonna eat some lucy and play with lego's soon I bet lmao.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> At his stage it was the LACK of drugs that caused his death.


Being weakened by withdrawal didn't help I'm sure by I blame his diet more than anything else. He ate at least a quart of ice cream a day ffs!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Vtmi..you live in vt..so of course phish will be exhaulted by the locals..I like phish,but absolutley worship the dead. Phish was a good tour and a great show,but the dead is a way of life for me..phish fans have a similar love for their band but I've yet to meet a phish fan who says they love phish more than the dead(I'm sure they are out there)..I like the fact that some family will still go out and tour,and some days they end up on phish lot inbetween good famliy festivals or furthur or ratdog or phil and friends(this tour gonna be epic with his son,gram!)..with the love of so many other babnds that tour,the youthful heads just keep melding the dead lifestyle into a society all their own(steal your face shirts and merch with SCI logos in the skull,or bassnectar moons)..the dead started all this,and that's powerful stuff when you can start your own society..


----------



## Impman (Nov 15, 2013)

A better doctor may have weened him off heroin while getting him exercise and a good diet. He needed to drop 80 lbs before detox... thats dangerous!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 15, 2013)

You can lead a horse to water...


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 15, 2013)

Damn, I eat a big bowl of ice cream every night, and eat around 2 pounds of meat everyday. Been trying to stop but it's hard.....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Skuxx garcia..lol..I find it weird I eat no meat hardly(fish) and no refined sugar(when I do its very little)..go to work everyday,have a grow that is physically exhausting,no hard drugs but alcohol,and I'm still overweight by 20lbs!! 
When on tour I walked 15miles a show hustling L and was much more in shape..I do like ice cream tho..but I'm a purist..vanilla bean only!lol
You can lead a duck to water but you can't make him quack!


----------



## Impman (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone else read Phil Lesh's book? So much amazing info in there.... they all stopped dropping acid together in 1979 ...... phil lesh has some great stories about LSD.... the best is when he took so much acid he did not know what his bass was. .... sad about Jerry. He asked Jerry "What happened to just smoking grass, man?" Jerry said " It fucks up my vocals" as he is snorting heroin..


diet is so over rated. americas hang up. burn more calories than you consume and you loose weight. ..keeo eating that meat skuxx its good for you. protein good, carbs bad. check out the caveman diet.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 15, 2013)

If you gotta leada duck to water then said duck may wanna go turkey! lmao!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

I read searching for the sound imp..got a steal on it at the dollar store!!
'I tasted lsd..you're not supposed to taste lsd,but there was so much in the jar I tasted it..'
'Phil,this is your bass,you play this..we have to play now...'
Lol..spun fun with bear and the boys(papa smurf was supposedly there also)..a quart of liquid lsd with allsorts of other cooks and chemists receipes thrown in..crystal,and paper chunks,microdots..wow what a cocktail..'ill have a double please!'


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 15, 2013)

SHE CANT BE UNDONE![video=youtube;ZRDhbBDvhps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRDhbBDvhps&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w8hoL5lrg7TMaAo7xkTr-LU[/video]


----------



## skuba (Nov 15, 2013)

Maaan that's probably my favorite string of GD songs I play it at the pool hall all the time


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Without love day to day,insanity is king...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7TIDmrgz8S4
Btw,derek trucks is the result of eric clapton and stevie ray vaughn having an orgy with patsy cline(yes he's that badass..this is a studio cut..check his live stuff out)..lol


----------



## DMTER (Nov 16, 2013)

listening to NPR this morning on the way to work 

they talked about an annual Alzheimer support group that meets yearly......this is bad but the first thing that popped into my mind......

how many people actually remember to go......


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 16, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7TIDmrgz8S4
> Btw,derek trucks is the result of eric clapton and stevie ray vaughn having an orgy with patsy cline(yes he's that badass..this is a studio cut..check his live stuff out)..lol


I'm of the opinion that he's Duane come back.

I'm a huge Help> Slip> Franklin fan.
May the four winds blow you safely home again


----------



## Impman (Nov 16, 2013)

I have never been to a Dead show or on tour. I have never even smoked a bowl with 'family' before. And I have heard the Dead in interviews that they thought their studio work sucked. Its all about the live show and the gathering of people. ....I use to have a few taped live concerts when I was in high school... I have seen their live on Youtube of course and I love the Dead. 

However, I love their studio work! I don't get too much alone time, but I was driving around paying bills tonight. Stoned off some awesome GSC and I put on my favorite Dead. All I have ever known was their studio work and I love it! I have been a fan of the dead based off of their studio work alone... I think it is amazing. Uncle Johns band has such amazing guitar work. The instrumentals and production is incredible. They sell themselves short saying their studio work was no good. Personally, I love it... not all of us can get on tour, ya dig? ....After a long day and you smoke a nice bowl ...there is nothing like "Touch of Grey", I don't care if that is the most mainstream song...it is awesome.


----------



## DMTER (Nov 16, 2013)

Impman said:


> I have never been to a Dead show or on tour. I have never even smoked a bowl with 'family' before. And I have heard the Dead in interviews that they thought their studio work sucked. Its all about the live show and the gathering of people. ....I use to have a few taped live concerts when I was in high school... I have seen their live on Youtube of course and I love the Dead.
> 
> However, I love their studio work! I don't get too much alone time, but I was driving around paying bills tonight. Stoned off some awesome GSC and I put on my favorite Dead. All I have ever known was their studio work and I love it! I have been a fan of the dead based off of their studio work alone... I think it is amazing. Uncle Johns band has such amazing guitar work. The instrumentals and production is incredible. They sell themselves short saying their studio work was no good. Personally, I love it... not all of us can get on tour, ya dig? ....After a long day and you smoke a nice bowl ...there is nothing like "Touch of Grey", I don't care if that is the most mainstream song...it is awesome.


dig the dead in your own way man...I have met way to many "heads" that put you down or try and build up there ego about being at some show in 87 or how they no all these obscure recordings...

its the same as in babylon with those folks driving audi's...just building there ego

at the same time there are true heads you'll know em 

while you may not have smoked a bowl with "family" at least you get to chat with fams


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 16, 2013)

The deads alright.... I don't see what all the fuss is about honestly . I'd probably like them a lot more if I went to the shows back in the day. But the music is mediocre imo.


----------



## Impman (Nov 16, 2013)

what music are you into skuxx? I like the Black Keys a lot... and the White Stripes ... Jack White is a bad ass.... what are some good 'New' HS bands? I started to read a Rolling Stones Article a while back about the new LSD movement in music... good article.... I will try and find it....but it is hard to find old rolling stone articles...they have good internet watch dogs I guess


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 16, 2013)

Impman said:


> what music are you into skuxx? I like the Black Keys a lot... and the White Stripes ... Jack White is a bad ass.... what are some good 'New' HS bands? I started to read a Rolling Stones Article a while back about the new LSD movement in music... good article.... I will try and find it....but it is hard to find old rolling stone articles...they have good internet watch dogs I guess


Thats some young music ther, my one boys 24 and he keeps me current, Black kees are awesome, lots of good new music, of course not much of it gets play, its a damn shame. My son showed me this video of some los angeles group, i didnt think i would dig it but i think its amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hhE_sqJG3g


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 16, 2013)

See guys,the black keys are at these type of fests! And other well known bands..its all become a melting pot..like. at bonnaroo(made famous by 2004)..there is all these NOW Well known bands.and they have joined the ranks..the dead started all this.touring for a life of a band is cool..touring for over 40 years..well..I need say anything more..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 16, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I-hOHElwdvQ
Its not allways the dead that brings the heat..its great to have a weekend of freedom,and no regrets..and,50 bands playing for 3 days..and a sheet of L...fun times.


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 17, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> See guys,the black keys are at these type of fests! And other well known bands..its all become a melting pot..like. at bonnaroo(made famous by 2004)..there is all these NOW Well known bands.and they have joined the ranks..the dead started all this.touring for a life of a band is cool..touring for over 40 years..well..I need say anything more..


Dont forget THE BOSS , im not a huge fan but Springstein puts on a hell of a show and always has. Poor Clarence


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 17, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I-hOHElwdvQ
> Its not allways the dead that brings the heat..its great to have a weekend of freedom,and no regrets..and,50 bands playing for 3 days..and a sheet of L...fun times.


Nice, i loved it, im a huge Bill Withers fan as well,' use me up' is still amazing


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 17, 2013)

Use me up is a great song..all of what bill does is great music..grandmas hands holds a 
soft spot in my heart..
Skuxx..like any dead head will tell you..ya gotta go to a show..listening to the dead at home and going to a show is like comparing a firecracker to an I.e.d...


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 17, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Use me up is a great song..all of what bill does is great music..grandmas hands holds a
> soft spot in my heart..
> Skuxx..like any dead head will tell you..ya gotta go to a show..listening to the dead at home and going to a show is like comparing a firecracker to an I.e.d...



Although im a huge music fan ive only been to 2 shows, i just cant stand the insanity, both where outdoor, one was Chicago about 20 years ago, fantastic, the other was the Dirty Heads a few months ago.
I constantly have music going , to bad i cant play for crap


----------



## Impman (Nov 17, 2013)

as far as pure connection to a song or music, no one comes quite as close as Syd Barret. I have become intertwined with Astronomy Domine on LSD... no other music has wrapped me into like Syds on LSD. Grateful Dead comes very close, but Syd Barret gets inside you and takes control.....

Too me that is why the Grateful Dead is so great... have you hear the Dead on LSD skuxx? otherwise your taking the music out of context.... you sure as fuck cant listen to pink floyds "See Emily Play" and have it make sense not on acid... or "The Gnome" ... the songs sound off if you have not heard them through LSD..... Once you hear the dead when you trip it is so amazing.... Wen I trip there is some radio music that makes me sick.. so overproduced and fake... i am anti pop.....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 17, 2013)

Someacdude...here ya go..phish and the boss.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pk6ikRcpML4
See..an ecletic music mash up by artists in a scene created by the dead..bonnaroo wouldn't have happened if it wasn't for the dead I feel..and so the torch has been passed to others...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 17, 2013)

Btw..I was at that show and did two hits of was and my friend had an oz of K for his head..whe straight got slapped the fuck up silly..and that was before the show during snoop dogg!!..lol..snoop and ketamine..I turned into a straight wanna be gangster for an hour it felt like..hahaha


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry..two hits of WASH..not was..lol


----------



## skuba (Nov 17, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I-hOHElwdvQ
> Its not allways the dead that brings the heat..its great to have a weekend of freedom,and no regrets..and,50 bands playing for 3 days..and a sheet of L...fun times.



I was at that Superjam, they covered the Rolling Stones "Satisfaction" and it was fucking awesome, whole crowd was jumping. Wu Tang and Lettuce did a hip hop Superjam that was even better though the night before. 

If you make it down to the Roo ever again I'll be there in the woods


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm probably never going again unless the dead or furthur is there...too many other good fests..and less little punk kids selling r.c.s...


----------



## Impman (Nov 18, 2013)

DMTer how did dosing people in the park go on Veterans day BTW?!


----------



## Impman (Nov 18, 2013)

I think it may be a mescaline Monday today... im feeling it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 18, 2013)

mescaline Monday huh? Interesting. I wonder why so many folks grab a gun nowadays and go to a public place to shoot? Just a random thought that popped into my head. Everytime I turn on that damn news seems like someone somewhere is shooting someone in the good ole u s of a!


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 18, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> mescaline Monday huh? Interesting. I wonder why so many folks grab a gun nowadays and go to a public place to shoot? Just a random thought that popped into my head. Everytime I turn on that damn news seems like someone somewhere is shooting someone in the good ole u s of a!


Mental illness and people have no values , ethics or morals anymore, im surprised there arent more.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 18, 2013)

I was ona city busline last week and over heard two young kids having dialogue here's the gist of it ohhh meh gawd ,really, whatever, like oh myyyyyyyyy gawwwwwwwd. Oh and apparently the word gay has 50 different meanings nowadays did you guys know that? I am scared to death that these individuals are the future of this country! Got generous again last months harvest, gave a patient friend a 2 plant gage green pe pe plant 2 days from harvest, he got 4.1 oz outa it .....................called him for some reciprocation sunday guess what..................he GONE! well he has absconded away and yes im disgruntled, and livid that I was once STUPID enough to trust a FELLOW patient no less, only to be shafted AGAIN. I hate having a heart mang! I am extremely envious of folks who can just say nope sorry none left no matter what they got. Kicking myself in the ass because I have NEVER fucked up like this before, will go without for months at this rate, can you say defcon?


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 18, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I was ona city busline last week and over heard two young kids having dialogue here's the gist of it ohhh meh gawd ,really, whatever, like oh myyyyyyyyy gawwwwwwwd. Oh and apparently the word gay has 50 different meanings nowadays did you guys know that? I am scared to death that these individuals are the future of this country! Got generous again last months harvest, gave a patient friend a 2 plant gage green pe pe plant 2 days from harvest, he got 4.1 oz outa it .....................called him for some reciprocation sunday guess what..................he GONE! well he has absconded away and yes im disgruntled, and livid that I was once STUPID enough to trust a FELLOW patient no less, only to be shafted AGAIN. I hate having a heart mang! I am extremely envious of folks who can just say nope sorry none left no matter what they got. Kicking myself in the ass because I have NEVER fucked up like this before, will go without for months at this rate, can you say defcon?


I feel your pain, i installed 2 mini split super high eff ac systems for 2 guys who where supposed to teach me how to grow,,,,,,,ive had these plants in veg for months now. I dont know whats wrong with people, but i feel your pain, dont be mad at yourself, just thank them for showing you who they really are and move on,theres a few good people out here,,,,,,,somewhere.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2013)

It's not hard to grow dude. Flip the lights to 12/12 and train them to grow wider instead of taller. Cannabis will do just fine being fed what most would call veg nutes. N will always remain the most important nute according to tissue analysis. You don't need as much relative to the other macronutrients as you do in veg but you still need more than anything else. K comes next, than Ca, then Mg, then P, then S.
What kind of setup are you in? We can totally walk you through this!


----------



## DMTER (Nov 18, 2013)

Impman said:


> DMTer how did dosing people in the park go on Veterans day BTW?!


Went great had an absolute blast was at the water front for about 2 hours and my buddy and I gave out about 20 hits of L got at least 5 people really spun and 10 got just one dose....left when I started to feel mine kicking into high gear wish my buddy was still around...hadn't seen him in a while. 

Mescaline monday sounds fun....just scooped up on a bunch more 2c-b and got some 25b (I really seem to enjoy that shit) in..
love the monopoly blotter art


----------



## skuba (Nov 18, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I'm probably never going again unless the dead or furthur is there...too many other good fests..and less little punk kids selling r.c.s...


haha i would shit a brick if furthur came. and yeah i learned years ago to bring your own love cuz it's just hardly there anymore.. still a great festival if you come prepared


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Nov 18, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I was ona city busline last week and over heard two young kids having dialogue here's the gist of it ohhh meh gawd ,really, whatever, like oh myyyyyyyyy gawwwwwwwd. Oh and apparently the word gay has 50 different meanings nowadays did you guys know that? I am scared to death that these individuals are the future of this country! Got generous again last months harvest, gave a patient friend a 2 plant gage green pe pe plant 2 days from harvest, he got 4.1 oz outa it .....................called him for some reciprocation sunday guess what..................he GONE! well he has absconded away and yes im disgruntled, and livid that I was once STUPID enough to trust a FELLOW patient no less, only to be shafted AGAIN. I hate having a heart mang! I am extremely envious of folks who can just say nope sorry none left no matter what they got. Kicking myself in the ass because I have NEVER fucked up like this before, will go without for months at this rate, can you say defcon?



Not all of the kids are like that you know. Those are the kids who are brain dead sheep. Consuming culture instead of creating it. Ignorant about drugs. Ignorant about nutrition. Caught up in money and material things. Ignorant on the power of love. But there are conscious children out there. Who actually question everything. And do care about things. This new generation is simultaneously the worst generation to date and the best. That's the duality of the universe.

Things are getting better and they are getting worse. To look at our world from a purely negative and hopeless point of view is foolish. The same could be said about looking at our world from a purely positive point of view.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 18, 2013)

^^^^^ Stimpy and Ren you are taking the words out of my mouth. . .i do hate most of the people i meet under 25 though, they really suck at life.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Nov 18, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> ^^^^^ Stimpy and Ren you are taking the words out of my mouth. . .i do hate most of the people i meet under 25 though, they really suck at life.



A lot of them yeah. But just as many people over 25 suck just as bad or worse. Those crusty 65 year old racists who got stuck in certain patterns and can't get out of them. Don't want to learn anything new or go anywhere new. They are the worst.


----------



## DMTER (Nov 18, 2013)

its funny I am waiting for the storm to calm outside while theres this wonderful storm brewing within 

once they converge the most beautiful thing will happen

I'll go for a walk


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 19, 2013)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Not all of the kids are like that you know. Those are the kids who are brain dead sheep. Consuming culture instead of creating it. Ignorant about drugs. Ignorant about nutrition. Caught up in money and material things. Ignorant on the power of love. But there are conscious children out there. Who actually question everything. And do care about things. This new generation is simultaneously the worst generation to date and the best. That's the duality of the universe.
> 
> Things are getting better and they are getting worse. To look at our world from a purely negative and hopeless point of view is foolish. The same could be said about looking at our world from a purely positive point of view.


To be honest i'm of the mindset that if your not disgusted your not paying attention, I am sooo happy that were you are the new generation is pissing excellance at a mall near you. I could raise multiple reasons other than these "kids" dialogue. " To look at our world from a purely negative and hopeless point of view is foolish." Have I given you the impression that's how I see things in life? Do I have to go into timeout now? lol? I was simply sharing an everyday situation one can run into here that disgusted me.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 19, 2013)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> A lot of them yeah. But just as many people over 25 suck just as bad or worse. Those crusty 65 year old racists who got stuck in certain patterns and can't get out of them. Don't want to learn anything new or go anywhere new. They are the worst.


opinions=ASSHOLES ya know.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/richard-cohen-christies-tea-party-problem/2013/11/11/a1ffaa9c-4b05-11e3-ac54-aa84301ced81_story.html
Can I please hit this man in the face? I'm sorry my child makes you gag sir. I do hope you choke and die as a result of it.


----------



## DMTER (Nov 19, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/richard-cohen-christies-tea-party-problem/2013/11/11/a1ffaa9c-4b05-11e3-ac54-aa84301ced81_story.html
> Can I please hit this man in the face? I'm sorry my child makes you gag sir. I do hope you choke and die as a result of it.



Wow, just wow.......

"for cultural conservatives, this doesn't look like they're country at all"

then get the fuck out my god multiracial families are disturbing these poor dim witted fucksticks...I wonder what would happen if these poor souls had an original thought......


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

Christian protestants use to make up 85% of the country before the great depression. now it is 57% protestant...23% catholic...

christians just can't seem to logically explain away African Americans and Native Americans...it does not compute. a glitch in the system


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IUdNWUfZsPQ
Cause its all to clear were on our own.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

sing ashes ashes all fall down.

Hard to believe the man that wrote the lyrics to that song campaigned for Dick Cheney.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

I remember you telling me that..I know a guy that runs campaings for politicians and he never heard of barlow..looked it up and saw the utter irony..


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

I am a Atheist-agnostic. I know there is no god.... but I will not be shocked if when I die I wind up in mormon hell or Catholic purgatory, or come back as a cricket.... or maybe I will wind up in some heaven somewhere by accident...i'm certain some souls slip through the cracks...that is a lot of work for San Pedro... I should know, I talk to him often.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I remember you telling me that..I know a guy that runs campaings for politicians and he never heard of barlow..looked it up and saw the utter irony..


He formally left the republican party a few years ago. I have a lot of respect for the man for his other work with stuff like the EFF. I was really shocked when I learned that one though. Dude fights for civil liberties and shit!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 19, 2013)

Just goes to show shits been bad ever since Abraham Lincoln died. I see this article (here it comes guys lmao) and I wonder why no one cares what the native americans think about these political parties. I already know how far our cries about the redskins being named that term is fucken offensive to natives period end of story. whats next the white trash douchebags from des moines?


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Just goes to show shits been bad ever since Abraham Lincoln died. I see this article (here it comes guys lmao) and I wonder why no one cares what the native americans think about these political parties. I already know how far our cries about the redskins being named that term is fucken offensive to natives period end of story. whats next the white trash douchebags from des moines?


No because that would offend people who are white and we can't have that.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 19, 2013)

lmao, show me one pure white person and i'll show you an ocean front property in Arizona! I'm a mutt your a mutt everyone's a mutt mutt cept old McDonald who had a farm eeeee-I-eeeeeeee-I-oooooooo!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

IDK, I'd bet that not only were all of my ancestors white I doubt we even have a southern European in there. I'm British and Scandinavian and I'm well adapted to hiding against grow room walls.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Colorado crackers vs hawaiian honkeys
Ill be glad in 100 years well all basically be the same race and just hate everyone instead of someone...lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

I've done my part. I've helped merge the genepool and I hate most people!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Colorado crackers vs hawaiian honkeys
> Ill be glad in 100 years well all basically be the same race and just hate everyone instead of someone...lol


rofl Colorado cracker lmao oh my i almost lost eh apple cider! remember your only the color you are because off where your ancestors decided to live and stuff right? So where can I get tickets To this game rory???


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 19, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Just goes to show shits been bad ever since Abraham Lincoln died. I see this article (here it comes guys lmao) and I wonder why no one cares what the native americans think about these political parties. I already know how far our cries about the redskins being named that term is fucken offensive to natives period end of story. whats next the white trash douchebags from des moines?


Dont wory about the American Indians , where i live they are the wealthiest , casionos have been very good to them


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

There's some blacik guys selling tickets in front of the mexican store across from the jewish bakery..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

My ex was native american..she got free healthcare in ok..and if she had wanted,free housing and college..her dad had a 250k$ cancer operation and tribal council said they'd pay no problem...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't know if I melded the genepool as much as you duck..but I def hate most people..if you can call them people..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 19, 2013)

All I can do is shake my head at those comments. Obviously some have a better sense of things than others.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess my time here at riu has finally come to an end, I have seen too much bullshit in the last two months to warrant continuation. This most certainly is NOT the riu I originally joined,nor are the folks.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

Lets all take a breath guys.
Someacdude while some tribes are well off because of casinos and such most are really not.
Lets just switch to a less sensitive topic. Sorry I opened that can of worms inadvertently.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Nothing meant in a harmful way here..my ancestors def had it rough like all minorities..hell,I've gotten a bad rap for being a mash up..
Duck you are correct..some tribes are way more affluent..its apparant when you live around reservations..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7ubH7dLJJiE
And a little something to ease the soul...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Susan tideschi....wow.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qG1qVT1F934
Perhaps this song is more suited for this thread at this moment...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 20, 2013)

Both are great tunes. 
I wish I could do anything as effortlessly and brilliantly as he can play.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ay7_5Qq5WCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay7_5Qq5WCc[/video]
A buddy sent me this. I've watched it like three times now. It's fucking great!


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 20, 2013)

That was funny shit.

And I learned what those things in my rice were. I was mainly just amazed that there were living bugs in a sealed bag with no water.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 20, 2013)

Entertaining and educational!
Don't flambe them like that though.
I can't find my copy of Vulgar and it's pissing me off. Today is a good day for some Pantera.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm so high right now..lol.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 21, 2013)

How much oil did you smoke bro?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 21, 2013)

Apparantly enough...hahaha..
I had a weed-over this morn,but that's from puffing and going straight to bed.gave me extra time this morn..didn't have to get my head right when I woke up..it was allready fine!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice!
My wife had to be in the office for 6am this morning so they got a car to pick her up but she had to wake up at like 430. It was early for me but late enough that I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate that..
My wife hits the snooze button every morn,so I get to wake up twice!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 21, 2013)

Tip for trimming guys..peanut butter get all the resin off your fingers and hands...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm usually up earlier unless there's bs like this happening.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate alarm clocks so much that I always naturally wake up like 10 minutes before whatever time I set it for. Snooze button doesn't work for me because then I'm lying there just waiting for it to go off again.


----------



## Impman (Nov 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Tip for trimming guys..peanut butter get all the resin off your fingers and hands...


!!!! I hold my palm flat on a hard flat surface, then I take the resin fingers and rub like HELL on the palm...like I was gonna make a fire with my hand and finger...it gets it right off and you have some magnificent finger hash (my personal favorite)....I just keep rolling up the little balls into a big one until I have a half gram or so and bllllaaaaazze it


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 21, 2013)

I just use alcohol wipes. If I need the little bits stuck to my hand something went very wrong in the course of the grow!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 21, 2013)

I just use gloves like a normal person. Can't shake hands at work smelling like I just milked a skunk!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 21, 2013)

Gloves can attract more trichromes. I learned to trim in a commercial op where bag appeal mattered. Take some antihistamines and man the fuck up. Wiping your hands down with rubbing alcohol once every few weeks isn't going to hurt you.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 21, 2013)

True true, but I'll stick with my nitrile gloves for now. I've tried alcohol before and the smell stays for a few days still and being in and out of hospitals all the time for my job shaking hands with doc's and ceo's and such keeps me paranoid.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 21, 2013)

Wearing gloves with bud is like wearing condoms. Nobody likes it.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 21, 2013)

Whoever started the myth that formaldehyde is pcp can fuck off.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 21, 2013)

no kidding skuxx, where the hell did that even come from?


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 21, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I just use alcohol wipes. If I need the little bits stuck to my hand something went very wrong in the course of the grow!


i have a bottle of ISO upsatirs and downstairs for this reason, usually use napkins with it


----------



## Impman (Nov 21, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I just use alcohol wipes. If I need the little bits stuck to my hand something went very wrong in the course of the grow!


lol dumb thats pure hash bro...if you dont save finger hash something is wrong in the course of your brain


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 21, 2013)

Not pure hash. Trichromes, some green, pistils, and skin cells. I'll take a pass.

I've never understood that myth Skuxx.


----------



## Impman (Nov 21, 2013)

Im sorry, any pot head will tellyou finger hash is the most potent, pure hash you get your hands on. There are documentaries dedecated to it...lol never though I would have to defend finger hash....you must not like to get dirty or something...i dunno.. skin cells? hehe eeeeeehwwww gross ..its my skin


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 21, 2013)

Different strokes for different folks. I love dry ice kief, I know others who hate it and won't smoke it.

Duane's session work is so brilliant. He never takes the spotlight but when he's needed he fills in everything so perfectly.
[video=youtube;HGdxpnGK2o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGdxpnGK2o4[/video]


----------



## Impman (Nov 21, 2013)

You will never be as high as after you smoke finger hash. not possible. not even bto takes you there.. goo , wax.. not close.
actually I had something one step better and that was the ball of resin i scraped off of my electric trim pro. that was scrapped off of stainless steal. it was so pure blonde it would make you cry. about 7 grams of it after chopping 99 Afghan Kush plants


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 21, 2013)

Impman said:


> Im sorry, any pot head will tellyou finger hash is the most potent, pure hash you get your hands on. There are documentaries dedecated to it...lol never though I would have to defend finger hash....you must not like to get dirty or something...i dunno.. skin cells? hehe eeeeeehwwww gross ..its my skin


i bet the winterized oil in my freezer is WAY more potent than any finger hash you could ever come up with. finger hash is nasty dude.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 21, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I love dry ice kief, I know others who hate it and won't smoke it.


but yes, also to each their own, as i love me some high quality bubble hash


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 21, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Whoever started the myth that formaldehyde is pcp can fuck off.


I feel pretty certain that rumor got started with the rumors that weed is "laced". There was the scare about "sherms" or whatever the term was about people in the 80's dipping joints in embalming fluid to get buyers higher. Then there was Training Day and all the pop culture references to said movie and suddenly people think weed dealers are adding a far more expensive drug to a far cheaper one and there you go. Nothing malicious just ignorance IMO.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 21, 2013)

Imp..bachman turner overdrive hash?..lol
I let my trimmers deal with finger hash..I'm not smoking it..those guys don't wash their hands after using the bathroom I bet..hahaha..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 21, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqfogl8DtQ0
I think this guys is doing more candy that he's selling...


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 21, 2013)

He's been making cotton candy way too long.


----------



## DMTER (Nov 22, 2013)

I am always browsing google news specifically for psychedelic news (busts, research etc.) today I found a lil gem that makes me happy and I have been noticing this a lil bit in rap music (some folks I know really dig rap music, myself only certain artists...I can't handle it all the time) is rapping about DMT this is the second rapper I have heard mention DMT and I am stoked about it 

http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/209997/exclusive-rapper-hooks-drops-two-part-video-moses-majestic-all-black-jesus/

anyways I hope the good folks in the dmster community keep opening eyes and turning people on


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 22, 2013)

DMTER said:


> I am always browsing google news specifically for psychedelic news (busts, research etc.) today I found a lil gem that makes me happy and I have been noticing this a lil bit in rap music (some folks I know really dig rap music, myself only certain artists...I can't handle it all the time) is rapping about DMT this is the second rapper I have heard mention DMT and I am stoked about it
> 
> http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/209997/exclusive-rapper-hooks-drops-two-part-video-moses-majestic-all-black-jesus/
> 
> anyways I hope the good folks in the dmster community keep opening eyes and turning people on


It's one of my favorite activities!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2013)

I figure through curiosity of the hiphop culture we will see the rise of lsd again..molly was 10 years ago..I seen hiphop kids being interested..then a ghetto intercity guy asked me for shrooms..the youth has realized coke is an expensive cup of coffee..and want more rewarding drugs..dmt,shrooms,lsd,..I even heard ketamine in raps..its on the rise..psychedelics ain't for grandpa anymore..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

How have I never seen/ heard of this movie? Is it good?

[video=youtube;ePiGVI2Hs-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePiGVI2Hs-g[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I figure through curiosity of the hiphop culture we will see the rise of lsd again..molly was 10 years ago..I seen hiphop kids being interested..then a ghetto intercity guy asked me for shrooms..the youth has realized coke is an expensive cup of coffee..and want more rewarding drugs..dmt,shrooms,lsd,..I even heard ketamine in raps..its on the rise..psychedelics ain't for grandpa anymore..lol


It's been in the hiphop culture for a while. Just not the mainstream that much. I was pretty heavy into hiphop in highschool, and my primary interest has always been psychedelic experiences for the most part. And altered states of mind in general. Can't help it!

I rarely ever listen to any hiphop music anymore. there's good stuff out there for sure though


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2013)

I I know its been in the culture forever..look a graffiti!..or groups like pharcyde..
'I know I got em mad and trembilin',cause' I been up in my lab assembelin!'....


----------



## Impman (Nov 22, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Imp..bachman turner overdrive hash?..lol
> I let my trimmers deal with finger hash..I'm not smoking it..those guys don't wash their hands after using the bathroom I bet..hahaha..


YOu don't sell finger hash! dude... I am like weirded out...that shit is sacred personal stash shit..lol I thought the one thing to look forward to while trimming was finger hash.... You learn to harvest the resin fast is what I am saying! YOu don't need gloves because once you learn to rub hard ...ya know really give it that man grit.... and press out some finger hash that was the beauty of trimming.... gloves .. a couple of my buddies wore them while trimming and I gave them a hard time.... I bought the gloves but I told them that I wanted to save all the gloves... I was confident I could harvest the hash off of them.... No luck. I tried freezing, scraping... the gloves rip and plus it would taste like fucking glove..... thats ok in India there are religions dedicated to finger hash...they actually sell that shit though... one man could spend like 12 hours a day every day and if you are quick you turn out 6 grams of hash a day. thats it.


----------



## Impman (Nov 22, 2013)

what if a certain type of bird shit had the same properties of LSD.... i would eat bird shit... just sayin... a little finger hash and a little of Jorge's poo packed on top of some good chronic... You telling me that your trimmers don't touch every single bud... hell guys if you think about it... there is poo on everything. Certainly there is human shit on like 50% of our marijuana. I saw a stat on how many people wash there hands... it is bad man... like less than half


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2013)

Tbh they try not to..holding by the stem..I see the little balls they rub off but idc..I'm gonna take the trim and make goden blond goodness!!
This is an old hilarious clip
not for when others are listening..
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WUgl4u9F9SQ
I think he's talking about the joys of changing the oil in cars and their ball bearings....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2013)

Golden blond..damn phone.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2013)

And if birds shat lsd,id feed a parakeet nothing but pot seeds and peyote mixed into a poppy/mushroom feeder..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 23, 2013)

Impman said:


> what if a certain type of bird shit had the same properties of LSD.... i would eat bird shit... just sayin... a little finger hash and a little of Jorge's poo packed on top of some good chronic... You telling me that your trimmers don't touch every single bud... hell guys if you think about it... there is poo on everything. Certainly there is human shit on like 50% of our marijuana. I saw a stat on how many people wash there hands... it is bad man... like less than half


Then it could be extracted on created synthetically. The closest I get to eating shit is the grin I get from a good sativa 
You handle the buds by the stems and try to avoid touching them except at the hold point.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Careful. Keep eating shit....and you'll wind up with parasites.



Impman said:


> what if a certain type of bird shit had the same properties of LSD.... i would eat bird shit... just sayin...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 23, 2013)

^ straight from the worm's mouth. And apparently they like to grow and I don't like the idea of having a 600W HPS inside me!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Just your friendly neighborhood parasite spreading the good turd-word. If anyone insists on digesting feces of the avian nature...Here...Now, just eat 25 of these a day, for the rest of your life, and you'll be golden...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 23, 2013)

Or you can deal with having a 600W HPS running in your intestine 12 hours a day.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mmmm...chitlins!!


----------



## Impman (Nov 23, 2013)

I am straight Indica man all day. If I had to choose one over the other... and I do... always Indica. Give me that deep sticky Indica with rock hard buds...when you break it open it takes you back..... ... I play a lot of chess. Indica sits right with my mind and I can think much deeper and for longer. I can break off into deep combinations on a good Indica. Also, I function better in day to day tasks on Indica... I love that deep stoned feeling that hits you right in the face....hangs heavy on the face and eyes....im ripped on Gods Gift right now.... lol ....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't have a preference..I keep a pure sat,pure indicas and hybrids of both..if I'm tired or need motivation or am working..the sat..if I got off work,had a bad day,pain,sleeploss..indica..partying,camping,shows,hybrids..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

All the music about kush has fucked up the pot game as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yea! The circuitboard fried on my h.e. dryer I think.


----------



## Impman (Nov 23, 2013)

fo sure... i live eighth to eighth though... so its really the best medication and choice for me....but there are times for sativa ...great for a movie


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Anytimes a good time for any kind.lol


----------



## Impman (Nov 23, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Yea! The circuitboard fried on my h.e. dryer I think.[/QUOTE
> fuck.... my samsung fried but i had the warranty.... i took it back and cashed out of the warranty ...went back to old school dryer.... i can fix anything wrong with it for under 40 $. everything i know i learned on youtube ! lol no shit though....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Like right now..I'm gonna load up some indica to calm me down from the realization I'm gonna have to spend 500$ or more on a dryer..it'll help..that and the knowledge I pulled down 10 ladies 3 days ago.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Of course my warranty expired a few months ago.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mine is a samsung also..wonder if its a factory defect..I've had it for 4 years or so.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ill strip out the insides and turn it into an incognito grow cab..lol


----------



## Impman (Nov 23, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Of course my warranty expired a few months ago.


 fuck. you would of had to talk to a fuckin dude that speaks no english and send you a repair an 1week later w/o the right part that needs another week to get there. pack a little of everything!<br>[video=youtube;_aSzihrzj28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aSzihrzj28[/video]


----------



## Impman (Nov 23, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> All the music about kush has fucked up the pot game as far as I'm concerned.


not me. I love kush. I can distinguish it instantly from any other bud. It hits you in the face. POW. It has that certain smell that only kush can bring. That is why I chose the AK for my first run ...I got the genetics from a L.A. breeder... dude was legit...fuck man... I think i can still find him on Bud Trader... when I get the go to make another decent run... then I will probably try and find him


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice!!..I can also distinguish kush..but so much is shipped here from cali..I'm tired of it..lemony blah...lol
I allways have a back up..I had an old dryer in the basement..works like a charm..but now I need to save for the h.e. repair or a new one..I had plans of putting a small tent upstairs for some breeding work come new years..that and my shroom grow..I won't run a regular dryer with a grow here..too much electric. At least I won't have to run out and buy a new dryer tomorro..and shit,when I do I'm gonna have mismatched pairs then..dammit..
Ill recycle the other one..I bet I get 20$ at the scrapyard.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

All this leads me to believe I need to take about 5 hits tonight after work and contemplate things...I get the morning off from the family tomorrow..they gonn go see the hunger games..I'm gonna see the walls melt.


----------



## DMTER (Nov 23, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Yea! The circuitboard fried on my h.e. dryer I think.


If you can pull the board ship it to me I can test it out and if its some simple resistors or some bad caps I can fix that for ya....if its shorted IC's then you may be out of luck if I can't find a replacement but wouldn't mind taking a look at the board for ya


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a friend(the guy just put in entire new breaker box and wired my whole grow) coming in the morn to look it over..if its the board,ill take you up on that,unless he can do it then..I appreciate it man!! I went shopping at bestbuy and the cheapest(not my style) starts at 460$!...
And no doses for me tonight..gotta play repairmans helper in the am...oh well..guess ill stick to turkey day trips!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 24, 2013)

"*And no doses for me tonight..gotta play repairmans helper in the am..."

*Who are you and what have you done with Rory?!


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> "*And no doses for me tonight..gotta play repairmans helper in the am..."
> 
> *Who are you and what have you done with Rory?!


haahhahhaa


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea yea yeahhhh....
I decided messing with wigglin wires was not a good idea..and it turned out my aprehension was a good thing..its not the dryer its a midline single breakerbox(why I don't know.)..the wired burned inside..so its a 20$ fix!! Whoohoo!!!
That and the 60 clones I gotta pull later with my back all fucked up...seems like I made a good decision...now if this lady from my wifes work would drop off some shit for her,I could get to doing dabs and fix my back..


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 25, 2013)

impman i thought of you last night while using my blender. i have a dedicated blender for trim and stuff that i use to make oil. as i was using it i noticed the tan sticky coating all over it, the thing is freaking covered in finger hash, especially by the pulse button.

while using it i thought to myself "man imp would be so pissed at me if he saw this, haha"


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hahaha!
I kinda judge a smokers tastes the same way, by looking at his jar of herb..if I can see through the jar,they don't smoke well..or have a new jar..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 25, 2013)

I clean my jars every time they get empty.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 25, 2013)

i clean my jars occasionally- its rather random though


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm referring to the cloudy glass that happens with tric buildup..
I don't clean mine..no time,I'm busy filling em up!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 25, 2013)

Quick rinse with 91% IPA and then a trip through the dishwasher.
My grinder on the other hand needs a cleaning.


----------



## Impman (Nov 25, 2013)

hey, when you are broke and addicted to THC... things happen man. resin gets smoked.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

I've never been a grinder fan..makes the smoke too harsh for me cause it burns so quick I feel..and removes the trichs..


----------



## Impman (Nov 25, 2013)

The Electric Trim pro rapes your trichomes. but you get the work done very very very fast


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

A friend at my pot vacation had some kinda kief seperator...had trays and vibrated..eded up with some yellow oil basically..wish I knew the name of the machine..it was 4 years ago..he gave me my fruity chronic juice clone...


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 25, 2013)

Ever get that one perfect pheno where the whole plant takes like 15 mins to trim? Like the leaf to calyx ration has it where you're just snipping off a few random leaves here and there and next thing you know you're done? Got that type with a Jilly Bean once, but stupidly never took clones. Or pics for that matter.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

My purple haze is like that..lollypopping helps...
My potroast is def like that..8 fan leaves and you're dun! Lol..(well not really,but it is a light trim job..idc cause I hire trimmers)


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 25, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I've never been a grinder fan..makes the smoke too harsh for me cause it burns so quick I feel..and removes the trichs..


I like the fine grind personally. I mostly break everything up by hand then it goes in to the grinder to get the fine grind.

Also fuck electric trimmers. I will admit that I slack a bit now that I only grow for personals but I still do a very good job. It's not hard. I just wish I had a trimming buddy because it goes so much faster with company.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

When I first started out I would pull 5-7lbs a harvest(had two rooms alternating)a month..id buy a bunch of good brews,make or buy a great meal(amazingly,pizza and wings were popular! Go figure!) Get the guys together,And wed roll the bigscreen into the diining room and get to filling up 5gal buckets..was a good way to have a 'guys night out' and still get some shit done..those electric trimmers I see for outdoor gardens might have a place in the industry,but not for my garden..


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 25, 2013)

5-7lbs a month damn rory teach me the ways?!


----------



## Impman (Nov 25, 2013)

The shit you get with the Jack Puck is the most pure. I had like 300 grams of pure blonde kief and started pressing one inch pucks with it. This fucking THC juice would roll down the side of the puck as you press it. I would collect it with a razor blade. So pure....so stoned


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ccc..two rooms (four in total,including veg)..lightrail 3.5 in the small flower at one house,with 1000w hps,and 4 300wcfl,one in each corner..other was in my old basement,4 600w batwings on a light rail 5(btw,lifetime warranty on the engine!)..oh,and the lambsbreath pheno of sharksbreath(2nd best pot I ever grew!)wed use the other veg rooms to complete a 60 plant cycle in and out of the flower rooms,which were 3 miles apart in a posh area..wed transplant veg plants in a flower room riding down the road with 30 plants in a minivan..
That's the was the ways sir..it took a lot just because of our circumstance..but we had lots of dank!!


----------



## Impman (Nov 25, 2013)

I think that up-canning and trimming the lower fan leaves and nodes then burying the trunk up to the next set of leaves is the way to go... i prefer that to lollipopping. It promotes root growth out of the trunk. I upcan then switch to 12/12 one week later. Then you can use pannels to provide light to the lower fan leaves.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

I lollypop and also 1 week into veg push down on the base of the stem and fill the little dimple in with side dirt..a lot of lower leafs are cut to provide airflow and keep humidity down..I have anywhere from 40 to 60 flowering at all times so I nee the extras lollypopping provides in my room...its been good so far..next up..dwc so I stop hurting my back!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 26, 2013)

Impman said:


> I think that up-canning and trimming the lower fan leaves and nodes then burying the trunk up to the next set of leaves is the way to go... i prefer that to lollipopping. It promotes root growth out of the trunk. I upcan then switch to 12/12 one week later. Then you can use pannels to provide light to the lower fan leaves.


I can't stand having wasted space on a plant. I always leave a little room in the starting container for seedlings so I can bury to the cotes. I don't have the space for stem buried monsters inside. Works great with tomatoes though!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh duck don't feel bad bro, I molded a long stem (about 15 grams) of sour diesel because I got too medicated and forgot to turn the fan on in the empty foooginator (my nephew calls the ridge that name lo() box I was drying it in.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

I get roots coming from the trunk and then buring down..using myco and molasses..I just cover em up by about an inch..no worries..never had any mold issues..once in a while one clone in the clone box will have a stem mold,but that's it.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I've never been a grinder fan..makes the smoke too harsh for me cause it burns so quick I feel..and removes the trichs..


yep, i bought one a few years ago and it just sits in my closet. i prefer hands on.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a friend that whips a grinder out anytime I come over and he's like here ya go..I allways say I intended on smoking those trichs with you,not leaving them for you..I see straight through his ruse..it started when I came over wiith sharksbreath and he had a clean grinder..we smoked a couple of ground bowls and he showed me the inside and it had a noticable depth to the layer of kief on the lid..I said never again at that point..if I wanted to collect kief,I got bubble bags and kroger has dry ice...lol..speaking of which,I need to make some christmas qwiso...tis the season to be fucking high!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

I think some people prefer grinders because of the 'ritual' ,if you will..getting it out,grinding,cleaning the grinder ect..like rolling your own ciggarettes or making your own tom collins ect..I wish I had the ritual of cleaning out the lab equipment in an lsd lab..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 26, 2013)

I normally break it up by hand, but I use grinders sometimes too. It's quicker to use a grinder if you wanna roll up a bunch of joints real quick


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

When the pot you put in comes out in sticky clumps,its still hard to roll a joint..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

I use trimming scissors if I gotta break it up..usually tho I'm topping the bowl with hash or oil or kief..so..'if there's a hole in the bowl,let's plug it with a nugget!'


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 26, 2013)

You're probably one of those pros with the trimming scissors. I've seen people break up a quarter in like 2 minutes with those things lol


----------



## skuba (Nov 26, 2013)

Grinders are good for bud that's been super compressed in the vac sealing, or if you have to smoke wet weed. otherwise i'm not a fan


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey,oil tip..the little (what my wife calls 'corn knobbys') handles you stick into corn on the cob to hold it..make great dabbers...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not really a pro with scissors..I broke my right wrist into basically 13 little chunks when I was a kid..so I don't move too well with that hand..BUT,the orange fiskars you get at office depot are razor sharp and have a reflex spring so it does make it easier..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

http://seriouslyforreal.com/funny/beer-goggles-gone-horribly-wrong-7-pics/

lol


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2013)

Having a really fucked up day. Some days the world can have a dark tint. I am making decisions today that have very dark overtones but need to be made. All we can do is keep fighting through..its a fucking grind out here in Babylon...knee deep in shit but I fight like hell.

Send some good vibrations, meditation, and prayer this way.... just pull for the good guys today....righteousness and love

God damn, the good guys never win. This is a fucked up planet out here in Fat City.... well, I certainly took a giant bite out of Babylon this go around....sucked on the fat for a while and swallowed hard, but the man always comes around to get collect his due.
still have what I need and that is powerful love and a amazing wife but shit is dark today in imps world. 
I took a really big loss today and it is hitting hard.... 
[video=youtube;PyYJrS8l73g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyYJrS8l73g[/video]


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> http://seriouslyforreal.com/funny/beer-goggles-gone-horribly-wrong-7-pics/
> 
> lol


I've never been that drunk. I've seen some very convincing drag queens. He is not one of them.

I like the even burn with a grinder. And I can always add the kief back. Though usually I just pack another bowl and periodically dump the kief into a little mason jar and make MrE mix oil when there's enough to make it worthwhile.
I need to get a real BHO tube. The stopper I have doesn't form a gas tight seal with my baster. 
It's been a long one.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

http://seriouslyforreal.com/more/dr-dan-the-pancake-man-18pics/

Dude duck tell me you wouldn't hammer this squirtle! Pic 3 I hink super shweeeeeet lm high and stuff.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry bout your day imp..passing the cyber doob your way for real.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've seen that pic somewhere..one reason I hated clubbin in ny..never could tell exactly what type of club you were in..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

And I do NOT wanna see any pancakes after getting off work..and dealing with my son..that's all that boy wants to eat!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

ok ok no panny cakes fer you rory! I would also like to add that i am dieter and this is sprockets! [video=youtube_share;gaWCHSofq9A]http://youtu.be/gaWCHSofq9A[/video] I am happy as a little gurrrrrl!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm looks like youtube relapsed..all I get is snow/fuzz..so I don't get the post..but I'm happy you're happy!lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Poor youtube..I thought it had kicked rocks for good...maybe we can an intervention with youtube..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

`well sheeet mang! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaWCHSofq9A there we go.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks but I tracked it down and was watching it while you posted..lol...weren't those the nhilists in the big lebowski?lol..don't take this the wrong way guys,but there's something peculiar about a jewish person,portraying a german,who's shocking someone in a chair..just saying it to clear my head..weird!

I shave horses also.


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2013)

One of my all time favorites...Big Lebowski....I love the Cohen Brothers.... No Country For Old Men.....Raising Arizona


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2013)

Something about that Yodel sends me back to a beautiful nostalgia. ....
[video=youtube;SZ98z4__H-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ98z4__H-g[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

That's hilarious imp..I recorded raising arizona just like an hour ago!!.ha!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Thanks but I tracked it down and was watching it while you posted..lol...weren't those the nhilists in the big lebowski?lol..don't take this the wrong way guys,but there's something peculiar about a jewish person,portraying a german,who's shocking someone in a chair..just saying it to clear my head..weird!
> 
> I shave horses also.


Indeed i have a very weird ,dark sense of humor at times. [video=youtube_share;sNXmQ23dHmc]http://youtu.be/sNXmQ23dHmc[/video] It appears that there's a plethora of talents that come outa kitchens staff here in the good ole u.s of the a!


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;MmHn9GyHqFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmHn9GyHqFY[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 27, 2013)

^^ Only good thing about that movie was the music


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nicholson said all the drugs they did on camera was the real shit..even those 25 hits apiece..


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Nicholson said all the drugs they did on camera was the real shit..even those 25 hits apiece..


I don't remember them doing 25 hits a piece??? I remember some blow in the beginning, joints throughout, and an acid trip with some girls at the end, but it was like a 4 way split between 4.


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

If rory says they took 25 hits then god damn it they took 25 hits LOL ...im rollin on mescline


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2013)

Watch the clip..'when the time is right,split this 4 ways..'..(if I remember right)..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uzAB9CDqZOg
Couldn't find the clip of when they were given the acid,but here is supposedly when they took the last bit..(the chunk the guys give them is supossedly the 25hits)


----------



## Impman (Nov 28, 2013)

well I watched the making of the movie and they were really on LSD for much of it LOL


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jack and I discussed it over a few scotches...you're correct...lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lXiS8p_LpU0]http://youtu.be/lXiS8p_LpU0[/video] seems to me id need hospitalization after 25 of anything ive touched lately lmao!


----------



## DMTER (Nov 28, 2013)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING.....I am on 4 tabs lsd and dosed all my friend down in salem or I am vibing with family about to crakc open a beer.....just have two problem no ganja and dmster got all smoke up last night HALF an damn gram I need to not sharre so much


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 28, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uzAB9CDqZOg
> Couldn't find the clip of when they were given the acid,but here is supposedly when they took the last bit..(the chunk the guys give them is supossedly the 25hits)


That's what I was talking about. It just didn't look like 25 hits to me. But who cares! They got to do real lsd in a popular movie! That would be sweet. Time to eat turkey. Hope yalls thanksgiving is going good!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you guys roast flamingos? Lol...happy thanksgiving skuxx!


----------



## skuba (Nov 28, 2013)

happy t day y'all


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pTCZomiwjYM
CHICKEN SHACK!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f2eeV07aftk
Pussy is more dangerous than cocaine!


----------



## Impman (Dec 1, 2013)

That is why you never give pussy cocaine... the first few weeks is incredible...then it goes to hell in a bucket


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2013)

'But at least I'm enjoying the ride!!!'


----------



## Impman (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmmm..imp I think you were high on the last post..all I see is a questionmark in a box...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=joOdfuiub5s
Dope man you think you're slick you sold crack to my sister and now she's sick!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4891_HjSeoo
I'm in this video..see if you can spot me.lol


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

Let it shine shine shine,let it shine!!!


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2013)

your not that hippy with the beard and dreads are you


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2013)

lol now I am curious... I am gonna have to go find you on facebook now lol...put a face to this beast called rory


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

No beard,no dreads....


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2013)

I am a black midget


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm the guy the voices in your head talk to.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> No beard,no dreads....


You've mentioned a ponytail so I never assumed dreads but no beard? You mean like you only have a goatee or something right?
Youtube is being a crackhead on my desktop so I can't see in full screen


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2013)

shoulder tattoo?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nah..you can olnly see my head..lol...look uo the 98' hemp march in d.c..I'm holding the banner leading the parade..my dog scruffy is leading everything...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

But I'm only 19 in that pic..lol


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

It is no good, I can't find the pic.... I searched lol....I will just have to keep picturing you as a white version of Sammy L but on LSD


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

I picture him as looking sort of like an Alex Grey painting. And I'm sure I'll see him like that one day too.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol. I already have a mental image of everyone. But I used to think duck was an Asian until he said a white dude with a beard so IDK.

Rory, you're the big tall dude in that video


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm big and tall...
Imp..I also looked..I can't find the pic,altho I think I did but its so pixilated I can't see shit..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm decidedly of northern European ancestry.
Also probably look 20 years younger than you picture me.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 4, 2013)

I did until you posted your age in that thread "how old and how many girls you've been with" thread


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

I still look ten years younger than you picture me then


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

I still look high


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

ya.... that was kinda sucks about all this ... we need the anonymity though... but it just sucks when you thought you made a friend with someone then you find out later they are just full of shit and 14......like that dudde whos name i wont mention that said he was oding on MDMA......and you know that little fucker just created a new profile and is back posting to us again


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 4, 2013)

Impman said:


> ya.... that was kinda sucks about all this ... we need the anonymity though... but it just sucks when you thought you made a friend with someone then you find out later they are just full of shit and 14......like that dudde whos name i wont mention that said he was oding on MDMA......and you know that little fucker just created a new profile and is back posting to us again


Man I'm suspicious of everyone now that's new haha. He's been trolling toke n talk.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Man I'm suspicious of everyone now that's new haha. He's been trolling toke n talk.


That's not quite pissing into an ocean of piss...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea I have a wife and kids..I have enough dissagreement in my life..lol


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

god damn fucking menstrual cycle....you can even call them on their bullshit "Hey, you are acting irrational and crazy"...and they are still like " I don't care! balahalbahalbhalbahablhabh ! " thats what I hear anyways


----------



## donmagicjuan (Dec 4, 2013)

my coworkers cat was at the vet today he said he was going to go pick up his drugged up pussy pussy


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 4, 2013)

Wait that dude was just trolling with all that ODing cops got a qp in the mail shit?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

If so fuck him...too bad riu isn't like the moose lodge or some shit..the bullshit wouldn't go on..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 4, 2013)

Well we could all get shriner hats and tiny cars...


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Wait that dude was just trolling with all that ODing cops got a qp in the mail shit?


he probably was...but it was a post a few days earlier from another person I was refering too.... suspiciously the same kind of writing style too.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

It's the nature of the internet. You see some of teh best and worst in people.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Idk..how'd he get rep that fast?


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

There's some people here who can give a few hundred rep at once.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well what the fuck is it good for then?..lol


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

how do I know how much rep I can give? I have only done it like twice.... everyone seems to already have good rep.. who needs some rep around here? + Rep


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol..I'm just saying...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Seems I need to spread the mud also...


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 4, 2013)

Impman said:


> how do I know how much rep I can give? I have only done it like twice.... everyone seems to already have good rep.. who needs some rep around here? + Rep


You click "my rollitup" and above rep you've received, it will say total rep received or something like that... scroll down to the rep you've given, and it says rep power. That number is how much you give


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

I prefer likes because they're public. Generally I use rep as a second like button for when things really make me laugh. Seems a lot of people do the same. God knows I've never gotten repped for any useful posts but biting sarcastic remarks have earned me several + reps. Such is the nature of the internet...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmmm...so,if you're an asshole(not you duck,in general)..then you are cool..weird...I don't care about rep..I just like chatting with my buddies...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wonder how much rep this will get?...HEY,YOU SUCK MONKEY NUTZ!! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Wonder how much rep this will get?...HEY,YOU SUCK MONKEY NUTZ!! Hahahahahaha!


you must spread some reputation...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ill rep the fuck out of you...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

And now,I have to kill all of you...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gprLI38JwQ0


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 4, 2013)

Since this is the OT section of HS I stopped into a Black barbershop today to get my haircut and my beard trimmed and fuck all if it wasn't the best haircut I ever got. My inbuilt suburban racism aside I never have gone to an actual barbershop and now I'm asking myself why. It was just a group of guys shooting the shit and the overall atmosphere was just great. I'm kicking myself now for being a scared racist fuck and an idiot. But my hair looks great.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

I went to a barbershop onetime in patchwork pants and a dead shirt..got a fade and a pencil-line moustache trim..homies wanted to buy my patchies!!...lol..nice haircut..one of the last I ever got..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha yeah everyone was just so congenial that I felt like an ass after. But I do have an excuse. My family.

The first time I brought my Mexican GF to Easter dinner;

My Grandma: "Oh, I didn't realize you were dating an ethnic."

They all thought she was Italian because of her name.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 5, 2013)

A hippy walks into a barbershop sounds like the start of a joke...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 5, 2013)

A duck walks into a pot growing forum....


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy birthday to the 21st Amendment!
Drink up!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 5, 2013)

Liquid lsd??...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Liquid lsd??...


It's generally dissolved in everclear or absolute alcohol.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hehehehe..only you woulda got the joke....


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 6, 2013)

Got the weirdest buzz going on.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 6, 2013)

What'd ya some some weird weed or take some drugs? Or both?


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 6, 2013)

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 6, 2013)

smoke some weed* (damn phone)


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 6, 2013)

4-aco-dmt late last night, and did a little snort redose sometime.... then took 2 valiums around 7-8 AM. I said I'd never take benzos again, but I'm not worried about getting hooked again (I know they all say that)... and now I'm drinking a little whiskey and of course been smoking.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 6, 2013)

Did you ever sleep? The non-sleep nights after some fun usually mean a weird next day for me..residuals and sleep deprivation get trippy!


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 6, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Did you ever sleep? The non-sleep nights after some fun usually mean a weird next day for me..residuals and sleep deprivation get trippy!


No I didn't sleep. I know what you mean.... This is just...... weirder lol. I haven't done 4-aco a lot that might be why. It lasts longer for me than most 
people.

Was great though. I like it more than shrooms in a lot of ways.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 6, 2013)

That does sound like it would add up to a weird buzz.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea,I've allways wanted to try it since I heard about it..weird it keeps ya up tho..after a shroom trip I usually pass the fuck out...unless I keep snacking..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 6, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Yea,I've allways wanted to try it since I heard about it..weird it keeps ya up tho..after a shroom trip I usually pass the fuck out...unless I keep snacking..lol


I took it late to begin with, and did keep snackin. But the redosin didn't do much except the first one. I've been able to sleep for 4-5 hours now, but I'm kinda enjoying this mindset. There's a nice afterglow to 4-aco, for me at least.  .


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmm...I must persue this with more fever...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 7, 2013)

Since this is open thread talk..I gotta say/brag a little..I'm smoking on my bagseed strain 'potroast'..and it has me roasted..very piney with a lemon end not,fuely but not so much..its like a douglas fir fucked a lemon..wow is my description..this goes to show ya guys,never toss those genetics..there is something for everyone out there and I've finally found mine(for the time being)..and its from the harvest that got raped by a male..so its seeeeeedy and not grown to its fullest potential..I can't wait to give it the real college try...anyhow..I'm stoned and rambling..off to work I suppose..


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 8, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> No I didn't sleep. I know what you mean.... This is just...... weirder lol. I haven't done 4-aco a lot that might be why. It lasts longer for me than most
> people.
> 
> Was great though. I like it more than shrooms in a lot of ways.



agreed that is is wayyyyyyy better than shrooms


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

Dammit...why can't this shit be besides the cheerios..lol


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 9, 2013)

i thought this was pretty cool but not deserving of a whole new thread here. if i had a time machine this would be a time i would really like to visit. my imagination runs wild with this one  

Long Before Trees Overtook the Land, Earth was covered by Giant Mushrooms


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow..could you imagine trying to dry those out?..one shroom would last a lifetime!!..is tunnel into the top of the cap and make a 'tree house' outta it and trip forever!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 10, 2013)

The trippiest house ever.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Again..my 'lsd faucet' comes to mind..perhaps 'stellabluegrass' for a lawn?..no WAIT!!..honey oil lakes for ducks!!!


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 10, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Again..my 'lsd faucet' comes to mind..perhaps 'stellabluegrass' for a lawn?..no WAIT!!..honey oil lakes for ducks!!!


Oh bc this dude is sooo connected with LSD he just has chemists hiding in the mountains making him constant "lsd faucet" pipelines LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.nature.com/news/simulations-back-up-theory-that-universe-is-a-hologram-1.14328
I'll look at the math later but I have a feeling it's going to result in me feeling like I got touched inappropriately by the Greek alphabet. Pretty sure I know what the theme of my next trip is going to be...


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

Disclaimer: If you are not completely high off your ass or tripping this video will not make as much sense. LOL ..otherwise Merry Christmas!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qE6WQmNus


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Since this is open thread talk..I gotta say/brag a little..I'm smoking on my bagseed strain 'potroast'..and it has me roasted..very piney with a lemon end not,fuely but not so much..its like a douglas fir fucked a lemon..wow is my description..this goes to show ya guys,never toss those genetics..there is something for everyone out there and I've finally found mine(for the time being)..and its from the harvest that got raped by a male..so its seeeeeedy and not grown to its fullest potential..I can't wait to give it the real college try...anyhow..I'm stoned and rambling..off to work I suppose..




Wow, someone actually named a strain after me???

Finally, I can join my friends Jack Herer and Lester Grinspoon.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yea dude..it was some cali reject weed and my friend had it and called it 'potroast'..I had 6 seeds and I popped 2..best onw was cloned and now I have bomb smoke that taste and smells like rotting pinesol(If you can imagine that)..I love it!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Jack was a humble guy..I was smoking a joint with him and didn't even know who he was till he got on stage later and started his speach...cool cat indeed.


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

wow , is that THE rollitup man? the owner of the site? This place is popping, I say commercialize it like a motherfucker and make some cash! You could push your way into any aspect of the industry and be a major player. from weedmaps to bongs to gear....

any marijuana related search and rollitup.com pops up at the top of the list. People make good money directing internet traffic and selling products. You get commission for hooking up sales/...I'm sure you are well aware...lol....still Rollitup.com is bigger than Hightimes or any other grow book to have come out


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yep the admin..and I swear I'm not 'blowing smoke'..it really is named potroast..and its some of the best(for me) I've smoked in quite some time..
And jj..just got a vial 10 mins ago.hmmmm....


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Gonna be a fun new years indeed!!! I can't wait to watch the christmas tree melt...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NISVtV6T1o0


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Yep the admin..and I swear I'm not 'blowing smoke'..it really is named potroast..and its some of the best(for me) I've smoked in quite some time..
> And jj..just got a vial 10 mins ago.hmmmm....



Cool story bro! Theres some AWESOME white on white going around here I scored to go with the liquid I already have horded away . I guess they quit making LSD when you got yours tho?


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

oh and all 12 of my cakes are fully colonized as of today  and started their 1 week consolidation, 6 Amazon and 6 GT jars. IF all goes as planned I should have fruits before new years. Going to be pretty fun  I have some Z-Strain and Penis Envy I plan to knock up on WBS and try in a monotub. Kinda wish I did that with the ones I have now but oh well I kinda wanted to try BRF cakes and then bulk to compare potency n other variables anyways.


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello JJ05, how are you? Is everything OK?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

He's just as trolly as ever!!


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

Impman said:


> Hello JJ05, how are you? Is everything OK?


LOL I'm good, thanks! and you!?

[video=youtube;Y0PxF9-KUX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0PxF9-KUX4[/video]


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

Why do you seem angry ?


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> He's just as trolly as ever!!


I really find it funny how much animosity I get for simply not liking bad people who do bad things. Anywhoo back to some super trolling I guess LOL. Enjoy the pics of my jars  ? Will be birthing in 1 week


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

Impman said:


> Why do you seem angry ?


Its hard to be angry this time of the year brother! This is my fav time of the year! Christmas time gets me a little giddy. I cant help it, its just an awesome time of year! Are you all ready? 2 weeks away! Got the tree up? I just finished making stockings up for my dogs lol, yeah they get to celebrate Christmas as well. We like to get them a few bones/balls, whatever. Wrap them up and man, do these boys have a ball ripping open their presents! I like to mix it up every year n decorate them a new stocking, its fun. 2 more weeks!!!

Oh and incase your wondering. I dont make the entire stocking. I buy a plain red one then decorate it with stuff from the craft store. Its fun, I love my dogs....and CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 11, 2013)

That's not fair. I want my name in a picture


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> That's not fair. I want my name in a picture


I'll take one with your name written in caps


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

who is bad people? what constitutes as bad behavior and why? ...is what I should say... what is your deal? like, what philosophy are you adhering to and coming to this conclusion? 

I ask because Rory is a good man.... and here you are angry with him ....the shroom grow is throwing me off... only reason I would ask you... maybe there is a glimmer of hope you are not a troll and there is miscommunication going on


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

Impman said:


> who is bad people? what constitutes as bad behavior and why? ...is what I should say... what is your deal? like, what philosophy are you adhering to and coming to this conclusion?
> 
> I ask because Rory is a good man.... and here you are angry with him ....the shroom grow is throwing me off... only reason I would ask you... maybe there is a glimmer of hope you are not a troll and there is miscommunication going on


No man, not him. All this hatred towards me sprung up bc I do not like drug dealers? I honestly dont, I live in the city thats over ran by them and all these gang banger type of dudes. I've done everything in my power to make it so I DO NOT have to communicate with nor rely on the services of a drug dealer. I dont like the idea of my money being spent on weed or trip then it being used to further purchase harder drugs, weapons and fund other illegal activity thats further hindering the city I live in. SO I decided to learn to grow, I grow my own herb. Have been for quite some time. I am now learning mushrooms. I lost my bestfriend to heroin, since then I've been cold towards these street people/dealers man. Now maybe, just maybe I could of used a better choice of words in the past. I agree alot of this is probably miscommunication that got blown way out of hand. If we actually TALKED to one another.....like TALKED in person, perhaps they would of sung a different tune? Online we can only read what one types and make our own interpretation for it. We cannot hear their tone of voice, read their body language, see their expressions. Its alright tho, I dont blame them. I can be labeled the piece of shit or troll or cop, whatever. I'll continue living my life and doing what I love.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nope..just don't like racists..
Imp..he's said the word 'nigger' more times than a southern baptist preacher last night..I can't get down with that..and since we had a little arguement he's kept harrassing me..its fine by me..I'm still the good old rory I've allways been,he's still the racist troll he's continued to be...that's why he's taken this to this thread...
Nice cakes jj..glad there white. Would hate for you to have to be around anything brown.those damn niggers might make you trip or something.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hahaha...jj walker..
DY-NO-MITE!!!


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Nope..just don't like racists..
> Imp..he's said the word 'nigger' more times than a southern baptist preacher last night..I can't get down with that..and since we had a little arguement he's kept harrassing me..its fine by me..I'm still the good old rory I've allways been,he's still the racist troll he's continued to be...that's why he's taken this to this thread...
> Nice cakes jj..glad there white. Would hate for you to have to be around anything brown.those damn niggers might make you trip or something.


Yes, I used that word to describe the people polluting their communities, the youth and the future of this city. They do not care about life, nor do they value it. They only care about the $$$, the hustle. I am FAR from racist. I have black friends, being I live in the city I live around alot of blacks. ALOT of them do not fall into that category. However the ones that do, yes. They are exactly that! Now alot of my black friends feel the same way. They dont like seeing the streets unsafe, polluted and a war zone. I would think this is perfectly reasonable. Its not racist, its common sense. These people I refer to give the city a bad name, they give good urban people a bad name.....


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 11, 2013)

JJ05 said:


> No man, not him. All this hatred towards me sprung up bc I do not like drug dealers? I honestly dont, I live in the city thats over ran by them and all these gang banger type of dudes. I've done everything in my power to make it so I DO NOT have to communicate with nor rely on the services of a drug dealer. I dont like the idea of my money being spent on weed or trip then it being used to further purchase harder drugs, weapons and fund other illegal activity thats further hindering the city I live in.


I would love to know how you procure drugs without the use of dealers. Buying seeds is supporting a drug dealer. Buying cacti cuttings is supporting drug dealers. Even if a friend gifts you a clone they are still technically a drug dealer. Even growing everything your own, at some point you supported a drug dealer.

And if you pay taxes your money has gone to far, far worse things than drug dealing. Though also that.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

then call them scumbags or shitsacks..not niggers..it demeans humanity and really and truthfully makes you look even worse than them for saying such uneducated thoughtless terms...it demeans you intellectually..when you make an argument with racist statements,the argument is lost..no one wants to hear namecalling...you didn't get pissed when the white crackers who own mcdonalds gave you high blood pressure did you?(example,I don't know your health)..racisim makes you look stupid and confirms nothing of your opinions to men of higher education..and infact makes most educated people turn the other way when you speak and disregard your ramblings as narcissistic blather...
feel me now?


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 11, 2013)

And that's not even touching on the blanket racism of the word "nigger". I once thought as you; that you can separate out the term "nigger" from being ascribed to all Black folks, but its simply not true. That word is offensive to almost all Black Americans, and for good reason.

Like I said I once thought as you, trying to separate trash from the rest. Like we have the term "White Trash" but nothing similar for Black folk. I'm not here to give you another term, only that "nigger" isn't it. That term brings up to the fore far more than simple poverty derived ignorance.

Richard Pryor sums it up better than I ever could:
[video=youtube_share;AltWj4iAmno]http://youtu.be/AltWj4iAmno[/video]


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> then call them scumbags or shitsacks..not niggers..it demeans humanity and really and truthfully makes you look even worse than them for saying such uneducated thoughtless terms...it demeans you intellectually..when you make an argument with racist statements,the argument is lost..no one wants to hear namecalling...you didn't get pissed when the white crackers who own mcdonalds gave you high blood pressure did you?(example,I don't know your health)..racisim makes you look stupid and confirms nothing of your opinions to men of higher education..and infact makes most educated people turn the other way when you speak and disregard your ramblings as narcissistic blather...
> feel me now?



I will give you that brother. As stated before, I could of chose better words to use. I was a little wired up last night but still, I could of used a better choice of words. I think we just had alot of misscommunication and thats alright. No hard feelings.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

I never have bad feelings bro..like I said last night..I care for my fellow man..even you..and sorry for the harsh shit I said,but put me to the verbal pepsi challenge and I can preform like sinatra..lol..I just hate hate..feel me..
I still stick with what I said tho..I know more white assholes than all other assholes combines..fucking white people..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Dutch..'i need to re-improve my shit!!'..best line in the clip..richard is my hero!


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I never have bad feelings bro..like I said last night..I care for my fellow man..even you..and sorry for the harsh shit I said,but put me to the verbal pepsi challenge and I can preform like sinatra..lol..I just hate hate..feel me..
> I still stick with what I said tho..I know more white assholes than all other assholes combines..fucking white people..lol


Ahh man its alright. we all say n do things that are in the heat of the moment when upset. I know ALOT of old white men and women that are down right HATEFUL so I will give ya that LOL.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

For instance..my grandfather..worst white man ever..lol..his phrase was 'when I was young and you wanted to kill a nigger,you wrapped him in chains,threw him in the river,and said he drowned trying to steal your chains..'
Now honestly..is that a statement your 10 year old should hear?..
Fucking white people..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Dutch..'i need to re-improve my shit!!'..best line in the clip..richard is my hero!


Truly another comedian before his time.

1. Bill Hicks
2. Richard Pryor
3. Dave Chappelle

I know the first 2 are a given, but I truly think Chappelle was a man ahead of his time too.


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

It is a shame he did "Half-Baked" ...it made him a lot of fans and money but it is not the direction he should have gone. But that is the trick, isn't it? Pryor had to do years of 'white man' comedy before he could break out and become himself. Chapel had to do half baked ....irony.... but I totally agree.. Chapel is a artist


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dave didn't do shit but film being black in d.c...ask him...lol...hell say the same shit.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow..I'm so high on acid right now..lol..is an awesome morn...possibly omlettes?..idk..my visions kinda hazey...shit needs to clear up...


----------



## canndo (Dec 12, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I'm decidedly of northern European ancestry.
> Also probably look 20 years younger than you picture me.


yep, and I 20 years older.


----------



## Impman (Dec 12, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Wow..I'm so high on acid right now..lol..is an awesome morn...possibly omlettes?..idk..my visions kinda hazey...shit needs to clear up...


make some omlettes! I do breakfast big every morning .... I think it is very important that no matter how drunk you are/were, how high, or how many nights you have been up... breakfast is essential


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;YJriBCZqlv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJriBCZqlv0[/video]


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 12, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Wow..I'm so high on acid right now..lol..is an awesome morn...possibly omlettes?..idk..my visions kinda hazey...shit needs to clear up...


Dude! Check out some Vsauce! I LOVE to watch this dudes videos while tripping....very neat stuff! http://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 12, 2013)

JJ05 said:


> Yes, I used that word to describe the people polluting their communities, the youth and the future of this city. They do not care about life, nor do they value it. They only care about the $$$, the hustle. I am FAR from racist. I have black friends, being I live in the city I live around alot of blacks. ALOT of them do not fall into that category. However the ones that do, yes. They are exactly that! Now alot of my black friends feel the same way. They dont like seeing the streets unsafe, polluted and a war zone. I would think this is perfectly reasonable. Its not racist, its common sense. These people I refer to give the city a bad name, they give good urban people a bad name.....


i agree and disagree with a lot you are saying. i hope we can be more civil with each other as well. i dont think akron is as bad as you are saying it is, there have been MAJOR improvements in the last 15 years and its much much nicer than it used to be. there will always be bad types that deal hard drugs in the inner city, of course that wont go away, but its not nearly as bad with the gang and mafia types as it used to be. i know you remember worse times here just like i do. 

anyway im at work i cant get too deep into anything right now but i will come and go as i get the chances


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 12, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> I would love to know how you procure drugs without the use of dealers. Buying seeds is supporting a drug dealer. Buying cacti cuttings is supporting drug dealers. Even if a friend gifts you a clone they are still technically a drug dealer. Even growing everything your own, at some point you supported a drug dealer.
> 
> And if you pay taxes your money has gone to far, far worse things than drug dealing. Though also that.



to avoid conflict, i will start by saying to jj05 that im not trying to start shit, just answering a question that was never answered.

DutchKillsRambo - he trades his homegrown to other dealers for acid and what not. IMO that is still suppporting a "dealer" 

jj05 from many things you have said and posted you just kind of come off as a hypocrite. it seems like you really feel you need to prove to everyone that you have this strong moral fiber, but i dont think anyone really cares one way or the other.


i apologize again for calling you a cop, some things you had said just really really put me off. i suspect that you are not, but i also dont know that we would get along face to face like you say. either way can we agree to leave the past behind us and leave the negativity out of HS?

peace.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes but there are plenty of ways to describe what you don't like without using a word that is pretty much guaranteed to cause an angry reaction.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2013)

JJ05 said:


> Dude! Check out some Vsauce! I LOVE to watch this dudes videos while tripping....very neat stuff! http://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce


he has some interesting vids. I don't think I'd be inclined to watch him when I'm in "the zone" though


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Yes but there are plenty of ways to describe what you don't like without using a word that is pretty much guaranteed to cause an angry reaction.


And even besides that, he doesn't like "drug dealers"....... Human civilization revolves around drugs haha

But I don't dislike anybody, ever. I've never been like that. I just disagree with some opinions.


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> And even besides that, he doesn't like "drug dealers"....... Human civilization revolves around drugs haha


i completely agree with both of you guys


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> And even besides that, he doesn't like "drug dealers"....... Human civilization revolves around drugs haha
> 
> But I don't dislike anybody, ever. I've never been like that. I just disagree with some opinions.


Many of my closest friends are current or former drug dealers. While the fast money attracts many unsavory characters there are some decent people in the business.


----------



## Impman (Dec 12, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Many of my closest friends are current or former drug dealers. While the fast money attracts many unsavory characters there are some decent people in the business.


fuckin A there are unsavory characters everywhere though... lol...shit the asshole that sold me some goo this morning at the pot dispensary...that dude is a unsavory fuck , no one likes him


----------



## Impman (Dec 12, 2013)

this fucking guy is rude to everyone who goes in there. really short with people and just arrogant ...I order my shit today and he is short and rude as usual... his scale had weed on it, like two little nugs(about two bowls) a bowl or so of shake. instead of bagging that little bit of weed or rejaring it....he fucking blows it on to the dirty floor like it was dust. HOw fucking arogant is that? That was at least a gram of bud blown onto the floor ...it was probably some outdoor but still...it looked fine to me


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2013)

Impman said:


> this fucking guy is rude to everyone who goes in there. really short with people and just arrogant ...I order my shit today and he is short and rude as usual... his scale had weed on it, like two little nugs(about two bowls) a bowl or so of shake. instead of bagging that little bit of weed or rejaring it....he fucking blows it on to the dirty floor like it was dust. HOw fucking arogant is that? That was at least a gram of bud blown onto the floor ...it was probably some outdoor but still...it looked fine to me


You shoulda just picked it up and added it to your bag.

But I wouldn't wanna fuck with a person sounding the way you make him sound. Luckily anybody I get anything from is somebody that I've known since i was 16. Besides a few exceptions.....


----------



## Impman (Dec 12, 2013)

i got carpet surfing flashbacks and hurried out of there


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd probably be dead if I still hung out with the people I did when I was 16.


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 12, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I'd probably be dead if I still hung out with the people I did when I was 16.


i speak to one, he is my absolute best friend, like a brother. but all the rest, man when i see them around or out at the bar, some of them really look like shit. a few have died.

when i hung out with those people i never expected i would live to the age i am now, im so happy that all changed.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;QPNqojbyIDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPNqojbyIDk[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I'd probably be dead if I still hung out with the people I did when I was 16.


More than likely I won't make it to your age to due my heart and an aneurism. Then again, it might not burst until I'm 80... who knows. Not really worried about how many years I make it.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 12, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I'd probably be dead if I still hung out with the people I did when I was 16.


I've had the odd fortune to have a core group of really good friends that I've known since elementary school, some since kindergarten. Granted I grew up in sorta small town but I think it's still odd nobody turned out to be a fuckhead. Out of 8 of us nobody is in jail, nobody is dead, nobody threw their life away, we've all got at least decent jobs, and we all still make the effort to get together when possible.

I mean I never had siblings but I would imagine it's close to how I feel for some of those guys.


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 12, 2013)

holy shit guys i am so fucking bored at work right now. i could be so much more productive if i wasnt here stuck in front of this damn computer. AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Impman (Dec 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> More than likely I won't make it to your age to due my heart and an aneurism. Then again, it might not burst until I'm 80... who knows. Not really worried about how many years I make it.


jeezus skuxx, i think duck is in his early thirties


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 12, 2013)

im pretty sure he's over 45 imp, but thats just my assumption


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 12, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;QPNqojbyIDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPNqojbyIDk[/video]


G-berg and Geourgie let their gimmicks go rotten, so, they died of hepatitis in upper Manhattan....


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> More than likely I won't make it to your age to due my heart and an aneurism. Then again, it might not burst until I'm 80... who knows. Not really worried about how many years I make it.


Damn. That's a rough bit of news. 




Impman said:


> jeezus skuxx, i think duck is in his early thirties


Yeah. Still kinda hard to believe I'm an adult.



GreenSummit said:


> im pretty sure he's over 45 imp, but thats just my assumption


As someone who still gets carded for cigarettes this amuses me to no end. Though it would be cool if I was, then I'd have gotten to see Jerry.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> As someone who still gets carded for cigarettes this amuses me to no end. Though it would be cool if I was, then I'd have gotten to see Jerry.


Are you sure you'd want to tack on that many years just to see jerry?

Wait, who am I kidding? Of course.

And I'm currently at a low risk for any rupturing. So no worries for 10 years or so. Just needa stop eating 2 lbs of meat and several eggs everyday... and maybe exercise more. High BP and heart rate is what I think my curse is. I'm taking something called atenolol for that which is working.

After you hear something like having an aneurism (left ventricle), it's pretty effing hard to sleep good for a while. And any little chest pain makes me think it's the big one! As soon as it gets worse I'll have a stent put in. Thank you modern science


----------



## Impman (Dec 13, 2013)

fukin earthquake just hit. That shit is humbling as fuck. I am from San Jose, CA and I was in the 1989 quake that collapse a section of the bay bridge... anyways when we feel quakes in the Valley we usually assume that a huge one hit the coast or L.A. So I have been searching the news for any info for the last 10 minutes.... kind of a scary little bit of time. It was a 4.3 centered in Kettleman, City I believe....we will get more info in the morning. My whole house shook...sounded like someone was coming in through the window


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 13, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Are you sure you'd want to tack on that many years just to see jerry?
> 
> Wait, who am I kidding? Of course.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't just be getting to see Jerry. They had some pretty banging drugs back then to. 
Glad you're at a low risk.

Hope everyone's ok Imp!


----------



## Impman (Dec 13, 2013)

Earthquakes are scary..... I love how Mother Nature will bitch slap us every now and then. You can be home watching T.V., high, and just not a care in the world...then you are reminded who is boss. ...I think Facebook is about the only news you will see on it... small 4.0 centered in the foot hills


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 13, 2013)

We had a small one here in va a couple years ago..I was napping and it woke me up..I thought it was the washing machine off center or something..sat up in bed and realized all the house was MOVING! I said to myself..'NOPE..NOT THE WASHER..THIS IS AN EARTHQUAKE!!'..about the time I kinda got worried cause it wouldn't stop,I realized I'm supposed to be in a doorway for saftey,so I got up but it stopped right then..scary shit indeed!!


----------



## Impman (Dec 13, 2013)

stop. drop and roll. ... a joint that is... 

going to see the Hobbit part 2 tonight. it is going to be bad ass... 3D


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 13, 2013)

My wifes the manager at a theater..been there for years..I've seen one movie there..I hate the public..plus you can't do dabs in a theatre..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 13, 2013)

We had a tiny one here a few years ago. Kinda made the whole. NY metro area go wtf at the same time. 
The emergency bowl I've been using since my good one broke just broke because it was super cheap glass. And I don't have enough to be rolling joints. fucking a.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 13, 2013)

Impman said:


> stop. drop and roll. ... a joint that is...
> 
> going to see the Hobbit part 2 tonight. it is going to be bad ass... 3D


I cannot wait to see that. Though my problem is the 45 mins of previews. I'm already coming down by the time the movie starts. 

I'll never do it but I've always thought a pro-smoking movie theater would be a great investment in place like Colorado. Get an old movie theater, maybe refurnish the seats, but mostly combine a legal dispensary at the front. Walk in, buy your ticket, buy your jay, buy some snacks and have a relaxed atmosphere to watch dope movies. I'm actually taking half my hash from this run to make Green Dragon tincture and have something I can dose easily in public.

OT I grabbed the wrong pair of gloves from my friends tattoo shop (hers instead of his) and couldn't use them as they were way to small. Took some of all your advice to just suck it up and go hands, and never again. Forgot about it and started answering texts and now my phone's keypad is like glue. Yes I am one of the few people of my generation that doesn't have a smartphone. And now my phone feels like a flytrap. 

Curses!!!!!


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

lol! Get a vaporizor pen for the theater .... you can just blow it into your shirt or go into the bathroom... then you are dabbing and watching good movie.

We don't get out much and especially not to the theater .... but we make exception for Peter Jackson movies... I love the Hobbit. Actually the last movie we saw in the theater was the first hobbit


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

Is it true or false that the mob manufactures(ed) LSD?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't remember who,but I read a true life mob book and a mobster was holding a literal ton of weed in a warehouse and a fuckton of lsd he had gotten from the chemist..damn I wish I could remember the name of the book..but to anser your question..'maybe?'


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.skilluminati.com/research/entry/ronald_hadley_stark_the_man_behind_the_lsd_curtain/
I mean..surely if stuff like this goes oun,the mob coud find a chemist that would work for them.


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

ya, i read it on another web forum... they said it was well documented. some of the mob even liked it. it is a powerful chemical too... our gov wanted it as a weapon... maybe the mob used it like that too... like selling drugs to a competitor laced with Lsd to hurt the market place....i dunno, I am not devious enough to thnk of a way to use LSD violently this morning


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm sure there are horrible people who would dose someone who fucked someone over(I've seen and know it was done to a kid on tour..he shouldn't have stole a gram of raw from my buddy..no one knows who done it,but this kid ghost got sent to the psych ward for being a thief from family)..any ways,this is why I feel only certain people should have axcess to a lot of lsd..if some rapist got ahold of a vial,or some sereial killer,it would be bad for the victim,and anyone of us including you could be the victim..sad world we live in sometimes..


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;wL9Osd5NRvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL9Osd5NRvI[/video]


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 14, 2013)

My cousin wont touch psychedelics because about 20 years ago his fraternity made all the initiates drop a hit of acid and then locked them in a spooky as deserted house overnight. I'd call that a devious way of using lsd.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

Its devious,but me personally,id never do any drug unless I wanted to..especially psychedelics and a number of relativley new aquaintainces..that's just asking for trouble..probably at best 2 outta that 20 had done acid before..very bad setting for disaster,which I'm sure happened to an extent...


----------



## Impman (Dec 15, 2013)

Ya, mind fucking people... you dont get a murder charge but the victim will never be right again. LSD could be used as a truth serum too I bet... 

one drug you could not torture someone with is weed. Not that I could think of. unless you smoke someone out and force them to eat a fresh brownie and not give them a glass of milk


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

Or take it away from them...


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 15, 2013)

Impman said:


> Ya, mind fucking people... you dont get a murder charge but the victim will never be right again. LSD could be used as a truth serum too I bet...
> 
> one drug you could not torture someone with is weed. Not that I could think of. unless you smoke someone out and force them to eat a fresh brownie and not give them a glass of milk


The US Gov had quite an interest in using LSD for "interrogation"


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 15, 2013)

It was called the MKULTRA project.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

They injected one dude everyday with a high dose for something like 73 days in a row or some shit..my memory is dabbed out at the moment..
Mmmm..milkshake.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 15, 2013)

I think Rory volunteered for that project


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M7fOuPTZtWI
I'it gets "clevererer!"...'
Hehehehe.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 15, 2013)

Damned sneaky rug caught him staring


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn-B-fSi4L4
Gonna be a looooong christmas...


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 15, 2013)

lol, someone should do the 12 strains of Christmas.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nor-thern lights num-ber 5!!
4 way organic,
Tri king kush,
2 bagseeds
And a skunk#1 crossed with blue-ber-ry!!!
Was too high to do 10 thru 6 days..lol


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 16, 2013)

Sativa Clause


----------



## Impman (Dec 16, 2013)

I say peanut butter and you say ......

ladies!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh theres no weed like home grown for the holidays.
For no matter how far out you blaze
When you pine for a bong rip of some purple haze
For the holidays you cant beat home grown weed


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;sbu_ybzKrQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sbu_ybzKrQ0[/video]
The side effect list at the end is priceless.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 16, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> [video=youtube;sbu_ybzKrQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sbu_ybzKrQ0[/video]
> The side effect list at the end is priceless.


haha thats awesome


----------



## DMTER (Dec 16, 2013)

When life gives you lemons,

say fuck it, eat some acid and 2c-b....just sayin


----------



## Impman (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone ever take acid on a train before? I am considering taking a day trip on a train and taking LSD. Seems like a good idea except for the being cramped in a seat ...


----------



## Impman (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr ADHD said:


> Oh theres no weed like home grown for the holidays.
> For no matter how far out you blaze
> When you pine for a bong rip of some purple haze
> For the holidays you cant beat home grown weed


Is that your poem ?


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 16, 2013)

Impman said:


> Is that your poem ?


Yeah, its a parody of 'home for the holidays'. I was trying to finish Rorys 12 strains of Christmas , and it popped into my head lol


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 16, 2013)

Train trips sound spun!!
I spun out a kid on a greyhound when I was young for a meal at mc.d's..I had spent all my $ on L and didn't calculate living costs for 4 days..dude was freakin on the bus at like 2 a.m...ik hadda calm him down..weird times..I hate mc donalds btw..but for 2 bucks I got full.lol!


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 17, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> As someone who still gets carded for cigarettes this amuses me to no end. Though it would be cool if I was, then I'd have gotten to see Jerry.



I still get carded for cigarettes too. Sometimes I like it and other times I hate it.


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 17, 2013)

Impman said:


> Anyone ever take acid on a train before? I am considering taking a day trip on a train and taking LSD. Seems like a good idea except for the being cramped in a seat ...


i would definitely do this


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 17, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> I still get carded for cigarettes too. Sometimes I like it and other times I hate it.


Generally I like it except on the really awful day when I didn't have my wallet and the store wouldn't sell to me I was fucking pissed.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 17, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Generally I like it except on the really awful day when I didn't have my wallet and the store wouldn't sell to me I was fucking pissed.


LoL, Im 30 and I always got carded too. I switched to a vape a few months ago, so no more getting carded for cigs. I went out to dinner with my parents last week at a restaurant I've been to probably 30 times and got carded for a glass of wine. Then I had to argue b/c I had a beard in my license pic, and right now I dont.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 17, 2013)

I still get carded for pg 13 movies. Ok not really.

Sometimes the person carding me will ask me my b-day. I'm guessing that's because they think it's a fake ID lol


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 17, 2013)

Mr ADHD said:


> LoL, Im 30 and I always got carded too. I switched to a vape a few months ago, so no more getting carded for cigs. I went out to dinner with my parents last week at a restaurant I've been to probably 30 times and got carded for a glass of wine. Then I had to argue b/c I had a beard in my license pic, and right now I dont.


that kind of stuff is ridiculous. i have people give me shit sometimes over glasses/no glasses in my id pic - seriously you cant tell its me just with or without the glasses? for only cigarettes? some people.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Some people need to be important...


----------



## Impman (Dec 18, 2013)

Fuck dude. I go to this "Neighborhood Walmart" down the street from my house like 2 times a day. (cuz I always forget shit). THis lady stands out there with the Christmas bell and the money bucket. She rings the bell at your face then accusingly says "Merry Christmas!" as you walk by. Like a sneering 'Merry Christmas Fuck Face, put some money in!" 
LOL ... 


Ya, day train trip seem like a great idea! What if it is crowded though? I may end up having to sit next to someone...lol oh well that will be interesting


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 18, 2013)

I laughed my ass off on shrooms at a friend..he was accosted by a bum while trippin on the orange line in manhattan..we were on the way to nj to see tool..the bum was drinking country club malt liquor out of a can with a straw...no shit!..weird times!


----------



## Impman (Dec 18, 2013)

lol, ya I will just have to maintain and let it all be part of the ride... You cant get clastraphobic lol that could get ugly quick


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone going to Shpongle this May in Colorado?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 18, 2013)

just a few thousand..lol..wish I was..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Fuck dude. I go to this "Neighborhood Walmart" down the street from my house like 2 times a day. (cuz I always forget shit). THis lady stands out there with the Christmas bell and the money bucket. She rings the bell at your face then accusingly says "Merry Christmas!" as you walk by. Like a sneering 'Merry Christmas Fuck Face, put some money in!"
> LOL ...
> 
> 
> Ya, day train trip seem like a great idea! What if it is crowded though? I may end up having to sit next to someone...lol oh well that will be interesting


Fuck the Salvation Army! They're awesome if they think you're worthy of their help...
And I hate those goddamned bells.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think it was 'home alone' where the crook wraps his hand in tape and acts like he's putting $ in the bucket but actually sticks his 'sticky hand' in the bucket and takes $..I've allways thought if it was me id beat the bell ringer with a hand covered in quarters,at least till he stops ringing that fucking bell.
Dingadingadingadingadingadinga.....


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 19, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-j8Bql4vw8c
Hehehe..


----------



## DMTER (Dec 22, 2013)

What is the difference between being in a sacred state of mind and a fucked up state of mind....

The words...thats all, words are so, wordy...they encompass everything and nothing at all...and at the same time you all can understand me from my words...but you don't really understand me, what I am saying is nothing...excuse me did you pass the lucy yet?


----------



## Impman (Dec 22, 2013)

How do you know if you are going mad?


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 26, 2013)

20mg of 4-HO-MiPT a peice for for Mrs Duck and I around 4. Starting to kick in now.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Taking 5 hits of liquid in 2 hours..sucking on a nitrous tank till then!! Life is grand..happy holi-shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-days!!


----------



## Impman (Dec 27, 2013)

I took 3 hits of the Silver and thought it felt weak coming on....like possibly it got ruined on its trip in the mail, I took another 4 hits after I waited for the first 3 to come on...it was a good trip. It felt weak because I had just been through emotional stress....the really intense scarring stress in my personal life. I had purged a lot of inner feelings already and the LSD went a different direction than I am use to. Cool stuff. ....and another weird thing Is the day after glow was pretty strong....


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sliver has mild legs...usually I find myself enjoying the day even tho I'm spent..it beats the fuck outta amber making you shivver....ugg!
Did ya get what you set out to be accomplished?


----------



## Impman (Dec 28, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Sliver has mild legs...usually I find myself enjoying the day even tho I'm spent..it beats the fuck outta amber making you shivver....ugg!
> Did ya get what you set out to be accomplished?


Yes I did. Dude, It was a different trip man. I wasted my ego the day before by myself....Lucy worked in other ways. Almost like a building tool. It was like the opposite of what I'm use too. so weird.... funniest part when I laid down for bed I got these amazing hallucinations of this band playing and they turned into these magnificently funny creatures....I started laughing hard...that was great


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 28, 2013)

She does work magic for certain problems..I allways hear 'dont dose if you've got bad situations in your life..'
I feel taking lsd when a problem arises in life is a good thing..makes you tottaly focused on the issue and how to solve it..at least that's me,but I'm weird..ill take 4 hits and go to work..lol..glad you had fun!..btw,what song was the band playing?


----------



## DMTER (Dec 29, 2013)

You know I am right there with you rory...I find it opens me up to acceptance...just realizing the "nothings" and the "somethings" I can do about the situation...frees me from the cloudy thought of the ego and pulls out the unity we all have just choose to ignore...

But I will say for some people it is honestly best to stay away when life hits you hard, I have witnessed some pretty awful stuff with folks not being prepared to work on these life issues, just wanting to ignore them and get high...makes a bad situation very easily worse in some cases...I always make sure I am ready to go to the deepest and darkest places when I trip on the hard stuff in life...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 29, 2013)

I feel its their inner self that's terrified of realization,and lsd sets there and screams in their face 'LOOK!!YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH THIS!!!'...you HAVE to medidtate on a problem if you take lsd..it won't let you focus on anything else..one reason people should allways be around..in case you need help..


----------



## skuba (Dec 29, 2013)

It brings the subterranean problems right to the damn surface, and i agree usually shows you a clear solution or at least a few options. some of the most profound trips i've had, i've dealt with a very difficult situation, but once the stress is lifted you're elevated to the most amazing state of mind


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 29, 2013)

It showed me a problem I didn't even know I had. The stuff is truly a gift


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 29, 2013)

I thinik it showed you gratitude..perhaps you lacked it before?..I mean that in a kind tone btw...


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 29, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I thinik it showed you gratitude..perhaps you lacked it before?..I mean that in a kind tone btw...


No offense taken

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Seriously,I'm about to spin my wife out..she's got a lot of growing up to do..she blew all her savings on xmas,didn't bother to tell me..now we have no food in the house..she needs a healthy dose..maybe then shell think!!!..if it works I'm dosing the senate next..lol


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 30, 2013)

i wish i could get mine to do it with me, she wont even consider it.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 30, 2013)

I can see Rory now... "take 5 hits and go think about what you've done" reminds me of my grandmother telling me "go stand in the corner and think about what you've done" All joking aside cant say much as I'm the financially irresponsible one in my current relationship.

Green just be thankful she doesn't mind you tripping, even if she doesn't partake. My ex wife killed all my plants, smashed my glass piece , and swore weed was evil.... yeah that was a long 8 years.... I've been with my girl for a little over a year and she is very straight edge. I was shocked when one day she said "so are you gonna let me try those truffle thingys you like so much?" Maybe one day your girl will want to trip with you too 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 30, 2013)

i wasted many years on an ex like that too, man was that hell. 

and you're right, maybe one day she'll come around. i did make a slightly good impression on her friday- she was out for the day so i took 4 blotters i had in hopes of having a decent day. they were very very weak though, felt like i only had one, so i just spent the day cleaning the house. needless to say she was happy about it when she came back, and i made sure to point out "see how productive i can be on acid?" lol

i was hoping to go to mars though, and i didnt even land on the moon, just orbited a little. better luck next time.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 30, 2013)

The things we do for love...

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 30, 2013)

The shit I put up with for a place to put my penis is really what that means...


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 30, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> The shit I put up with for a place to put my penis is really what that means...


LMAO my ex's vodoo punani is the only thing ever miss about her! "never underestimate the power of pussy. Just one hair can drag a freight train 10 miles uphill" Seriously though, I love my gf to death... but it wasn't my ex wifes personality that made me put up with her... sigh...Im a bad person lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ill be honest and say she lack in that area also..but with my freak ex fiancee,it will allways be like holding a candle to the sun..she was wild!
Oh well,shit or improve or it won't..untill then,there is hash.


----------



## Impman (Dec 31, 2013)

HS dies for the holidays.... thats good. a festive bunch are we


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol..bah hum bug!
Happy new years!


----------



## Impman (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone ever have the blues on LSD and listen to Blood On the Tracks? Intense man. Fucking real. That trip yesterday was solid. Heavy shit man....


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dylan is great,but I'm not a fan of him while tripping hard..


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 31, 2013)

Ugh I wish I had some weed or lsd right now.... I travel for work 2 weeks a month. I figured being alone tonight wouldnt be that bad. Id skype my girl and play some games on my tablet. Have a beer at midnight and get some sleep (work at 6am .) Yep was gonna enjoy just being alone and relaxing.... then my ex wife text me about 15 minutes ago. Now im just pissed at her and depressed im alone.... 

Sorry needed a place to vent...

Sent from my SAMSUNG - GALAXY S4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Impman (Dec 31, 2013)

Wish i could have a beer and trip with you man....


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 31, 2013)

Impman said:


> Wish i could have a beer and trip with you man....


Thanks Imp, that means a lot bro


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 31, 2013)

I not going to let it totally ruin my evening. My divorce gets finalized on the 2nd. I knew the "why cant we still be friends" call or text was coming lol. Just wasn't expecting it to be tonight. I really want to just let her have it.... but that wont solve anything

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Remember the reason youre depressed and how it happened..that should do the trick..usually no man puts his hand on a burner twice..plus your girlfriend seems waaaaay cooler..
And stop answering the phone..it makes anyone who wants you to pick up go fucking nutzo crazy!lol


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 1, 2014)

Im good, and I don't answer... she texted me. 

Its all good, I wasnt depressed bc of her... I just wanted to be home with my girl for new years. One more day of work and then ill be back home. I got some magic truffles waiting for me too 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DMTER (Jan 2, 2014)

Just thought I would stop by and say what a beautiful morning it has been...gorgeous sunrise, made some wonderful music with my cousin, cup of coffee and I have a half day at work...what a wonderful day I can feel it's going to be a good one for all you...lovin you


----------



## Skuxx (Jan 3, 2014)

What's up everyone? Hope you all had good Holidaze! I have only been on a couple times. Been busy, and started working again... not used to working anymore, so I'm dead tired after.


----------



## Impman (Jan 3, 2014)

sex and sex and sex sex look at me Im in tatters this towns in shatters


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rolling stones was the best show I ever went to. The stage picked up and moved from one endzone to the other on rails,set back down and they played the whole time moving across the stadium..awesome.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 3, 2014)

Its a new year, I've made some new friends, My divorce is official, and I'm gonna trip balls with my girl tonight. Off to a great start!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Good times.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 3, 2014)

3 outa 4 aint bad lol, the truffles are MIA. I guess new years slowed the mail down a bit


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> What's up everyone? Hope you all had good Holidaze! I have only been on a couple times. Been busy, and started working again... not used to working anymore, so I'm dead tired after.


Congrats on the job bro. Hope you adjust back to it.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea skuxx,glad you had a good holiday!!


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jan 4, 2014)

Good to see this place still active.


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 5, 2014)

We ain't going anywhere sarge... everyone get out there read the story "Lone Survivor" it does something to ya. Just get on Google and watch some videos. Marcus luttrell is a mans man


----------



## skuba (Jan 5, 2014)

that quote in your sig is funny atidd^^^^ and i agree with the exception of music systems, or possibly a space heater when you're in a cabin in a snowstorm haha


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm watching the movie in my living room now..those guys turned themselves into hamburger getting down that mountain!!


----------



## DMTER (Jan 8, 2014)

The more that you give, the more it will take 
To the thin line beyond which you really can't fake 

Good morning everyone, ready for a wondrous day? 

I hope so its a comin either way


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 8, 2014)

well, I'm still waiting on my truffles. figure if I don't see em by Friday Ill have a post card from customs 

so to lighten things up....:


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2014)

And way more shrooms!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2014)

And even more shrooms!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LRpj9mCl0qg
Don't touch my truffles if you please,mr.customs man....


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 8, 2014)

If I had known I'd still be living in this house right now I would have started my shroom grow 2 months ago and been tripping balls right now  Ill be lucky if I move by April at this point. Maybe its about time to sterilize the spare room I used to grown my herb in.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LRpj9mCl0qg
> Don't touch my truffles if you please,mr.customs man....


Awesome! lmao


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm starting mine soon..at first I was just gonna be growing enough for me and close friends,but upon closer inspection pertaining to the situation,I decided to g.s.d. properly..I figure 10lbs and ill stop,but I'm gonna do it proper,meaning quickly,and safely...so first I gotta stock up on my needs,and get my method sunk in stone..any questions and I feel I can answer them with a few posts right here!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 8, 2014)

Nights about to get better


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mine will when the wife goes to bed..hahahaha...I love her but damn,she's gotta breath through her asshole! No way you can talk that much for so long and not breath in at least once!!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP_aGGgR4Vs


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 8, 2014)

This is wonderful http://pornhubcommentsonstockphotos.tumblr.com/


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 8, 2014)

some creepy comments on there lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2014)

You make phish sound like music!!
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hahaha!! Duck,that's the scum of the pond!..ohh wait till I show my dad..just to see if its more disgusting than him...hehehe!!


----------



## DMTER (Jan 9, 2014)

I swear to g-d this is what I sound like on a quarter of mushrooms


----------



## Impman (Jan 11, 2014)

lol I have assigned avatars for many of you guys.,. in my mind... lol. It would be so weird to see your real profile pics.... lol... Like a shocking trip...haha.... Like you ever been described a place a lot but when you finally get there it is nothing what you pictured? mYhen we all precieve ourselfs differently too i bet... i mean we only get to see ourselves in the mirror... and never in action... unkess ou are in a doucumentary.... lol Duck prolly is


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 11, 2014)

I prefer to be behind the camera.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 11, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I prefer to be behind the camera.


Like to watch ehh?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 12, 2014)

Figured it was about time I put an avatar up... Really blitzed right now and been re-playing Fallout NV all evening so this seemed like an obvious choice


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

I guess I could google it,but I'm high..what's fallout nv? A video game or movie I'm assuming..


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, its a computer game. Fallout New Vegas.

" I was gonna google that shit, but then I got high.
I was gonna watch some youtube clips of it, but then I got high.
Now I'm posting on Roll It Up and I know why (why man?) yeah heyy
Cause I got high, Cause I got high, Cause I got high "

Sorry Afroman was playing on Pandora lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

I heard that's actually an anti-pot song..I've never heard anything else by him as far as I know.I can't remember cause I'm high!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 12, 2014)

I honestly don't know, I just always got a laugh out of it. My Pandora quick mix plays a very large variety of music. I've always interpreted it as a satire.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Check out tune-in-radio...you'll like it.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 12, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Check out tune-in-radio...you'll like it.


Somewhere there's a Timothy Leary reference to be made...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hahahaha!!
Or a sitcom ad..lol


----------



## DMTER (Jan 13, 2014)

Love it thought it would be a good share here


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Went scouting in the mountains today(actually was moving a washer/dryer combo for my dad,so two birds one stone..)


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

I figure midway up that hill on the left will be perfect..can get to it via a road,id have to park then walk a tough walk,but I could float the river with a telescope and check for unwanted visitors before i walk to the garden..now the hardes part..getting the dirt mixed and in a hole!


----------



## DMTER (Jan 15, 2014)

[FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Well I had the most beautiful thing happen the other evening...I was laying down to sleep thinking about guitar. I have always imagined the fretboard in my mind and always see the patterns as a 1, a 5th and a 7th like actual numbers perfectly related...a sort of math if you will...where there is perfection and beauty. Well this other evening my mind was blown I started seeing the fretboard and its chord/scale shapes together but as color instead of numbers...it went from a math with perfection to more of an art with degrees of flexibility...instead of a 1,5,7 (perfection) I see a blue, orange, red (shades of perfection)...this has REALLY blown my mind...and has improved my playing and creativity immensely...this was after a very warm and heavy candy flip with lots of dmt....thank you psychedelics!!!![/FONT]​


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 23, 2014)

I suddenly realized the seriousness of my relationship as I sit in the car in 3° weather infront of my gf's obgyn office...

Got up an hour early to clear ice and snow off the car

Drove since shes afraid of icey roads

Dropped her off at the door

Have a large cup of fresh coffee waiting

Keep moving the car whenever a closer parking spot opens up

Yep....im hooked, I love her lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Grojak (Jan 23, 2014)

When did twenty start rhyming with funny, seriously I don't recall ever saying twunny but you hear stoners all the time "yo it's four twunny".


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Rappars don't rhyme anymore silly..they slur their words or say the same one at the end of the line 5 times in a row..I wish biggie would come back from the dead and lay em all down...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 23, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7LRdZv4wPdg
Sadly,all the real G's are no longer with us.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 23, 2014)

That was just for you duck!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 23, 2014)

That's awesome


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 23, 2014)

Got my divorce papers from the court today, and had a very constructive conversation with my ex. Finally got closure and can move forward with my life with my girl.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Know why divorce is so expensive?
Cause its fucking worth it!

What's the leading cause of divorce?
Marriage.

Congrats!! Passing the cyber doob your way!
Now..don't make the same mistake again..stay single..its a piece of paper you can live without,but can't live with.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Know why divorce is so expensive?
> Cause its fucking worth it!
> 
> What's the leading cause of divorce?
> ...


LOL actually my divorce didn't cost me a penny since she cheated. I told the great girl Im with that Im in no hurry, ask me in a few years if I feel like getting married. Shes divorced as well so she gets it.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Its been,in my experience,that most girls I've settled down with are awesome..and after about 5 years ill still wanna choke em(not really,but u understand frusteration!)..
Ahh..love is grand..almost valentines day...maybe some canna chocolates for my sweetheart..


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 24, 2014)

After 5 years I still like choking my wife


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 24, 2014)

damn duck, your into some kinky shit lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes we are.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 24, 2014)

I had one that liked being choked with a belt..almost married her but our live in girlfriend kinda botced the marriage(plus my ex was crazy..lol)


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 24, 2014)

Ahh memories


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 24, 2014)

I knew I had a winner when I found a s soviet sks rifle under her mattress..down bitch...same one with the red teeth.lol.


----------



## canndo (Jan 25, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> After 5 years I still like choking my wife


after 15, she still likes me to choke her.


----------



## canndo (Jan 25, 2014)

hate waking up this early in the morning, wife gone to work, overcast, nothing important to do, quiet and cool


and no book

and no drugs.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2014)

NO DRUGS!?!?!!!!

FUCK MAN! I feel for you!...if I could possibly do it id extend my stash box friend..sorry..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't complain about a book..you can find one on the internet..unless you're talking bout a book of acid..and the same could probably still be done...haha.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 25, 2014)

Unless something unspeakably tragic has happened I doubt its a physical lack of drugs.
There's always sokething to read. Pick an interesting topic and see where google leads you!


----------



## canndo (Jan 25, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Unless something unspeakably tragic has happened I doubt its a physical lack of drugs.
> There's always sokething to read. Pick an interesting topic and see where google leads you!



It isn't. X, mushrooms, tranqs, methaqualone, alcohol, nicotine, cafeine, hash.

No coffee - bad for me
Not interested in X by myself
Took a large dose of mushrooms last weekend
There is a certain cross tolerance between ludes and tranqs and my tolerance for the methaq has soared - I'm at about 900 mg and am not about to waste it on those levels.
Alcohol? I don't think the end result will be pleasant, and besides i've been drinking too much.

Hash - really? not an option.


so, I'm out of drugs.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Make a concotion?
Lude/hash/mdma shots?..nice cigar after the shot?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2014)

I still want a lude..damn drug laws.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 25, 2014)

They're sublime bro.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 25, 2014)

No body likes a braggart..lol...I'm sure ill eventually get my hands on one..its funny,I'm pretty sure I won't like them,but I wanna try one for posterity..if I do like one,then it'll be all the more of an experience..


----------



## DMTER (Feb 21, 2014)

House was broken into yesterday....those fuckers got my stash on top of everything else...I just hope they put the 2cb I had up there nose and end up in a fuck of a situation...damn it sucks 2cb, MDMA, lsd, my nbome stash, amt, ketamine its all gone was not a good night even my fucking pipes and shit are gone...at least I had my computer with me at work and they didn't steal any of my kids stuff and my guitar is still there but damn...feeling a lil violated I should hide my stash a lil better what a learning experience


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 21, 2014)

Shit that sucks! I hope they try to eat it all and then rail the bees when they're tripping and spend the rest of the experience rethinking their lives.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 21, 2014)

I caught the fucker that did that shit to me and I beat the fuck out of him! I'm not a violent man but I put 6 staples in his head and was looking at five years in jail and I'm glad I did every ounce of it..I never got in trouble, for he was running from a coke charge and would not show up to court for my ass whoopin I handed him..watching him cry like a little girl was sweet..I hope you have some sort of similar vengeance upon these fuckers that took your love.FUCK A THIEF.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Feb 21, 2014)

Dude that sucks DMTER. Did the whole place get jacked or mainly your stash? If it's the latter, I'd start looking at an inside job.

Time to invest in some heavy duty ass locks. And/or a gun or other weapons depending on your wants.


----------



## Impman (Mar 30, 2014)

Dude. This thread can't die. Wtf


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

weve kinda holed up up in the "we do grow thread" sincd you been gone dude..but i feel the same way..how about all the acid going around? isnt that refreshing...bout goddamn time we got flooded again..lol


----------



## Impman (Mar 31, 2014)

LSD is not flooding over here thats for sure. Only meth. Sucks because we have to hire seasonal employees this time of year..... I use to not allow anyone I suspected of tweaking.... now I gave up on that and it just all about 'well, hes twacked, but at least he is working' ... .hired a old friend of mine the other week but hes too far gone on it..l caught him going through equipment and tools when he was suppose to be doing work.... good ole meth.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

that sucks bro! go out to a show,trust me,lots of silver been floating around..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

tweakers will work,thats for sure,it just takes them awhile to finish the job,unless they got their meth bugs trained to help..lol


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 31, 2014)

Those shadow people make great helpers!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

but they can be un dependable...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1C2SFrwdq0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
The flame that burns twice as bright burns only half as long...
Good to see ya Imp!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

primus sucks!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 31, 2014)

I love the Jimi tribute in the middle of that one. Les is a fucking genius.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

im crossing my fingers he will be at Lockn'


----------



## Impman (Mar 31, 2014)

I have been listening to a little 'group love' good band


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 7, 2014)

How the fuck did it import posts and remember my password but I'm a new member?! This is going to take some getting used to...


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 7, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> How the fuck did it import posts and remember my password but I'm a new member?! This is going to take some getting used to...


Man good to see you duck!


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 7, 2014)

And yeah wtf happened here. Our e peens are gone, I'm devastated lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> And yeah wtf happened here. Our e peens are gone, I'm devastated lol


yea,im not a new member..this got even more lame


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yea,im not a new member..this got even more lame


Hopefully things like that get fixed with some more time.... or else yeah, lame


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

keeps getting lamer...this is a cosmetic job,and for all that,it looks cool but functions like a retarded chimp on thorazine..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 7, 2014)

Now its back to me being a well known member! 


Skuxx said:


> Man good to see you duck!


It's good to be back! Ran into some legal troubles...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Now its back to me being a well known member!
> 
> 
> It's good to be back! Ran into some legal troubles...


im now well know as well...weird.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

still no like buttons,but we get trophies?..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 7, 2014)

Some of which are for getting likes...
Fucking weird!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

found it!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

and you dont need ten characters to post..i do like that.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 7, 2014)

And apparently our old rep is now likes. My epeen feels so much smaller now!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> And apparently our old rep is now likes. My epeen feels so much smaller now!


cant figure out how to get the word "null" off my avatar..filled in everything basically with some word,but it wont change..and status here means squat..look at finshaggys status..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

you cant even see the "rep" anymore so it seems trivial..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

ok..got it figured out..hope posting pics will be easy also..ill find out tonight!


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 7, 2014)

It was a fairly useless system anyway. I'm glad we have likes back.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## locked out racer (Apr 7, 2014)

nice to see all of these well known members around..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

racer?.


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey so here is the like button? I don't see it.... All I see is report and reply


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> racer?.


 no, locked out racer, lol.. yeah, i couldn't log on at first this morning.. sunni and admin got it sorted.. seems all mods were locked out for a bit..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> no, locked out racer, lol.. yeah, i couldn't log on at first this morning.. sunni and admin got it sorted.. seems all mods were locked out for a bit..


everyone seems to be doing the work of three men..larry,moe,and curley..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Hey so here is the like button? I don't see it.... All I see is report and reply


its beside the reply,but not in your box,on the box of other members..least thats what im seeing..


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> its beside the reply,but not in your box,on the box of other members..least thats what im seeing..


Lol I swear I looked there before. I think it just started working for me.... I'm not that blind yet hopefully 

I'm glad likes are here, and I can finally see avatars, and use smileys again. For a while I couldn't do either of those.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 7, 2014)

This is bizarre, I can like posts on my phone but not on my comp...
Also anyone know what happened to subscribed threads?


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

mreduck http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/ second post on how to get to your subbed threads their called watched now


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> This is bizarre, I can like posts on my phone but not on my comp...
> Also anyone know what happened to subscribed threads?


 if you click on your name mreduck at the top of the page, it'll take you to a new page, then click on i want to say... shit, i'll go look so i get the right info.. brb..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> mreduck http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/ second post on how to get to your subbed threads their called watched now


 damn girl, you're on fire today, lol.. thanks again..


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> damn girl, you're on fire today, lol.. thanks again..


its my job right?! ^_^


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Sunni!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

is there any where to tell who's online and who's not now i wonder..??


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> is there any where to tell who's online and who's not now i wonder..??


on the home page, right hand side... shows all users online currently.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

i looked just now..no like button..wtf?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i looked just now..no like button..wtf?


it comes and goes...


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 7, 2014)

Now the likes are there for me, but not you... someone is fucking with us


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 7, 2014)

It is quite annoying that it comes and goes


----------



## Impman (Apr 7, 2014)

Its back RIU new and improved


----------



## Impman (Apr 8, 2014)

I've never made a tea out if a flowering cactus. I better be careful to take it on a off day away from civilization ... Lol


----------



## Impman (Apr 10, 2014)

Tripping. Life takes you down some fucked up rabbit holes man. LSD is like a delicate touch on the mind compared to the shit life will throw at you


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)

whatd you eat ome sludge or find lucy?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 10, 2014)

Why does the damned like button keep disappearing?!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DMTER (Apr 11, 2014)

hope all is well fellow RIUers 

Nice to see you around Imp...


----------



## Impman (Apr 13, 2014)

It's good to be back here. I have not tripped in a while. I will take mescaline soon as I can. I'm trying to find someone to trip with. I have tripped alone for the past couple years. It's great to trip alone but having a partner makes it much better. I have some great san Pedro ready.... There is no LSD around here. If there is it is some old deadheads private stash


----------



## Impman (Apr 13, 2014)

I was going to go to a baseball game Giants v Dodgers in San Francisco on mescaline but that will have to wait now... My brother was going to fly in for work but the plans changed. Some have said a large crowded ball game is not a good place to trip. But I'm a psychonaut and not looking for the easy controlled trip playing with blacklights. I'm in it for the weirndess and good old fashion adventure


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

Impman said:


> It's good to be back here. I have not tripped in a while. I will take mescaline soon as I can. I'm trying to find someone to trip with. I have tripped alone for the past couple years. It's great to trip alone but having a partner makes it much better. I have some great san Pedro ready.... There is no LSD around here. If there is it is some old deadheads private stash


you still thinking of moving to oregon?ill still fly out either way...i wanna go to those falls!


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 13, 2014)

The energy at big sporting games like that in stadiums is so fucking powerful.... It's somewhat of a trip even for the most sober mind. It might be easy to get overwhelmed while being there on a psychedelic for most people. I would definitely want to dose up a little something though


----------



## Impman (Apr 13, 2014)

No I am staying in California Central Valley . My dad took me back and I have been kicking ass at work. Making money . The business is growing like crazy. If and when I graduate with a ag science major I am going to take over the business so he can retire. We are getting along great. ... I have a gift in sales believe it or not. I am really good at it for whatever reason and I have had a whole career in retail to strengthen that skill. So my dad is happy to have me back ... I have always worked hard ... Money solves all problems and that's just it. 
Yes rory! Let us plan this meeting! If not ill fly out there. Give me a festival your going to this summer and I will make a good attempt to go. Havasu falls or any reason to come to California ! I'm so down to have some fun. Last two years have been really hard on me. I have earned some fun


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

interlocken is 20mins from my house literally..glad you and your pops are good and your buisness is thriving! yes we should catch up,everyone needs a break..this past winter was hell on me financially(400bucks a month for heating oil!wtf!) but im crawling out quickly from the debts and need a week of fun and no worries..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

come see hot tuna acoustic,phil and friends,willie nelson,allman bros,wilco and moe bro..its a beautiful venue,and we can go to my crib if we run outta smokehttp://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.locknfestival.com%2F&rct=j&q=interlocken&ei=6OJKU7aNBqSRygHRwoDYDA&usg=AFQjCNEjP-3X4GxivvMhp7GqKJcd26JjWA&sig2=cM_FzbBg9TMunTu3IhfRcA&bvm=bv.64542518,d.aWc


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

not moe..they are not there..i meant more.lol


----------



## Impman (Apr 14, 2014)

I am going to make it happen. What is the latest I can buy tickets and find a room?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

no way id let my buddy stay in a hotel..plus,its a festival.you camp there(nice campgrounds btw)..you can buy the vip tickets and get
huge army type barracks tents,with cots and pillows,electricity..and a.c. bathrooms..or super vip where you have a free open bar,catering for meals with the bands,stage seating and your own golfcart with chauffeur.,or rent their r.v.s ..there is a few differeng option,the only ones that will be left soon will be day passes and general camping,and im sure those will be available at the gate..all the other tickets are gonna sell out between now and julyish most likely..if you do want a room they have options of getting one here in my town,and giving you shuttle rides there(20mins away) or,you can stay at wintergreen ski resort for about 3k all weekend,includes tickets and a 4 room suite with everything essential..up to you!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

just read the info page on the website..you know where i live so deduce your option/preference and click "enter".lol


----------



## Impman (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok we are going to get high there. Smoke a bowl or something. Like half a mid grade joint.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

ill let you roll it


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

talking about a joint! Looks like a quarter pounder 2 me.  


rory420420 said:


> ill let you roll itView attachment 3128735


----------



## skuba (Apr 14, 2014)

ok the new forum is freaking me out... man


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

FREAK OUT! Say chic, say freak.. 


skuba said:


> ok the new forum is freaking me out... man


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> talking about a joint! Looks like a quarter pounder 2 me.  View attachment 3128789


Hopefully they used a cheese strain...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

YEAH BOY!! Bluecheese is 1 of my "cheese" favs. What would be yours 


MrEDuck said:


> Hopefully they used a cheese strain...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> YEAH BOY!! Bluecheese is 1 of my "cheese" favs. What would be yours


pineapple cheese was ok..im not a big 
cheese fan evidently..i did pop a chiesel last week.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hear that.. Cheeseberry is a super good 1 in my book. 


rory420420 said:


> pineapple cheese was ok..im not a big
> cheese fan evidently..i did pop a chiesel last week.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't really had many and I don't seem to be a fan of the taste of the ones I've had but the joke had to be made


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Anybody celebrating bicycle day tomorrow???

I've only ever "celebrated" it once. But, I have such love for LSD, that I really need to more often. It should be more important than most other holidays for me =P


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 18, 2014)

celebratin as of 10 mins ago..my buddy and i are at a metal show..puddled me..mother fucker..i told him no..i gotta be up(and will be) at 8am...fucking family..whatta ya gonna do?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 18, 2014)

fucking beer and fresh breath..ugggg!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 18, 2014)

motley crue? wtf!? lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 18, 2014)

ugg..beer,no food,potentially 600ug..bad music.bad times.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 19, 2014)

I HAVE SURVIVED THE WORST(BEST?) MUSIC IN HISTORY!..HAPPY DAY!


----------



## Impman (Apr 19, 2014)

Easter . There was a group of religious people wearing all black walking with a giant cross. My family was taking pictures by the park and they are yelling at me in an accusatory inflected tone "Jesus Loves You!!". Like a your a sinner and your fucked cuz Jesus loves you... So fucking weird man... Shouldn't Christians be happy this holiday? Like the most happy all year? I mean Christmas shouldn't be as happy it's just the beginning of what was meant to be... ? Anyways it's my new line to people . I angirly say Jesus loves you now


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 19, 2014)

AND HE NEEDS YOUR MONEY! CALL NOW!


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 20, 2014)

Do any testers, or combo of test kits differentiate between al-lad/lsz and LSD??


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 20, 2014)

Nope. Ehrlich only tells you there's an indole derivative which is all of the tryptamines.


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 20, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Nope. Ehrlich only tells you there's an indole derivative which is all of the tryptamines.


Thanks. That's what I found, but was hoping for some way. I have heard that there is a large amount of al-lad on the market being sold as L. Not a big deal I guess... but still. Tell the damn truth is all I want!


----------



## Impman (Apr 20, 2014)

LSD is the most faked drug I bet. Wonder why... Guess it is too hard explaining things ? Fuckers


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 20, 2014)

I would not complain if I got some Al-LAD as Lucy. I can see people misrepresenting it because few have heard of the non-LSD ergoloids but I can also see those who know actually paying a premium due to the novelty.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 20, 2014)

i wanna try some!


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 20, 2014)

It's all over the internet right now yall. I haven't ordered any, but simple google can bring up a lot of places. I have heard that Some people in Asia are mass producing it, along with others similar like LSZ, and LSH I think it is. I've seen ones that I've never seen before as well, like "Lysergic acid 2-butyl amide" and "Lysergic acid 2,4-dimethylazetidide" <- on the first google result along with al-lad


----------



## Impman (Apr 23, 2014)

I googled al lad and found a bunch of sketchy fake research chem sites. Is there a reliable site that won't steal?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 23, 2014)

i checked the one site i trust and its not available there,..sorry.


----------



## Impman (Apr 25, 2014)

Ya most of those sites are so bad... Send us cash to this address and we promise to send you rare and quality drugs. ....lol I bet those guys make a living doing that shit.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 25, 2014)

i actually know of a few that are legit..selection and customs are your only adversary...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 25, 2014)

quarter of hash i made last night..tiput jar of loose bubble under a heating pad for easy pressing.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 25, 2014)

wtf?..riu.sometimes youre an ex girlfriend..never does what youre supposed to..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice looking hash bro.
Today has been a good day. Lots of hopeful news!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 26, 2014)

gonna start calling you "medy-duck"


----------



## Impman (May 4, 2014)

Baaaaahahahahahahahahahahah! This thread will never die modufucka!


----------



## rory420420 (May 5, 2014)

damn imp,we missed ya this weekend! we gotta make up for it in sept!


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)

for all the dead heads..FURTHUR WILL BE AT LOCKEN!!!!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 7, 2014)

Wish I could be there!


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)

start saving! train comes to my back yard!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 7, 2014)

If only. Legal bills have been getting expensive...


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)

we need a save the duck committee...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 9, 2014)

If I miracle can be arranged I should be free. Just checked.


----------



## Impman (May 11, 2014)

I think my grow is going well! I will help pay to bring duck. I should have another grow off by then too.


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

ill have cash on deck by then also..trainstation real close to the festival..this can be done!
imp,you gonna flip another crop after this one? girls are beefing up! keep up the good work!


----------



## Impman (May 11, 2014)

Ya thanks! I hope so ...if I get over 6 lbs I will try again. 8000 watts so anything under would be too big a failure.... I will wait until I get some plant science classes in if I fail again. It looks like over 8 lbs but a lot can happen in the next 3 to 4 weeks. I did not get enough funds to start a mother/veg room so everything is banking on me pulling this off. So for my next grow I am going to go with the same clone vendor again only I am going to order 200-300 clones then keep the best 100.... I only bought 100 clones this grow and I wound up with about 75 good ones. They did not root 15 of the clones long enough and they died right away....then I had about 10 stunted on me..... I have read that it is common to loose 10-20% of clones that young so its just part of it I suppose..... The answer is a mother/veg chamber but I have to pull off a good grow here and now.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 12, 2014)

How long did you veg imp? I'm quite confident you'll beat 0.75lbs/light. 
I really appreciate the miracle guys! 
Man I feel slow this morning. Two barbeques yesterday.


----------



## Impman (May 12, 2014)

I vegged for almost 6 weeks..some of the clones were in bad shape so I had to wait a bit for them to catch up...but that was fine ... I had them all under 2 lights so the bill was not outrageous


----------



## MrEDuck (May 12, 2014)

You should have no problem exceeding your goal if you keep em healthy. How far along are they?


----------



## rory420420 (May 12, 2014)

see what a straight cactus diet will do for you!


----------



## Impman (May 12, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (May 12, 2014)

looking good! that one in the middle tho,get over fed? seems extra green,or is that a different strain?


----------



## MrEDuck (May 12, 2014)

I thought you were waiting until the last two weeks to run the MH. It looks like those have awhile to go yet.


----------



## rory420420 (May 12, 2014)

gonna be a big bunch of buds thats for sure!


----------



## Impman (May 13, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> looking good! that one in the middle tho,get over fed? seems extra green,or is that a different strain?


That is one from the club that is spidermites ... Under control now ... Or so he thought.


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2014)

ahhh...that club blows....


----------



## Impman (May 16, 2014)

ya I jumped the gun on the MH for sure.... no excuse for that.... I have some cheap ballasts that gave me problems and had to switch them with other cheap ballasts....


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2014)

ballast are pretty inexpensive now..unless you gotta have a pretty color and brand name...


----------



## Impman (May 16, 2014)

Ya, I found some digitals for 100. That's what I had on my 600 watt HPS...... these are my old ballast from 4 years ago. They were taken from me but now returned. All my old grow equipment and room were waiting for me to return.... time had to pass though. time is a healer and a relentless killer at the same time.


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2014)

my digital 600s are still pumping after 5yrs


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)

#Ahem#..is this thing on?...
this is awesome...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 22, 2014)

FIREFLY BITCHES.
great fest! very well put together,lotta walking tho..chicks everywhere,security didnt care,no searching,great stage sound and production(the bass for girltalk,a-track,prettylights ect was awesome!)..scored some great WOW,ate a tenstrip and some 2cb.met some campers,and got 4. girls who had never tripped on anything to smoke deems! they loved it! ..music was awesome,imagine dragons,vic mensa,amos lee,prettylights and a-track fucked shit up proper with killer shows..go next year if you can! you will have fun!(bring your own drugs tho,shortage here on most everything)..heres some shots of prettylights and imagine dragons,and a field shot...


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 22, 2014)

Fuck yeah! sounds like a killer time. Those first 2 pictures are nuts


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 22, 2014)

prettylight made my dick fall off.
he did a buster rhymes "woo-ha" remix that made me jump!.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jun 23, 2014)

Firefly was amazing! Rory went out of his way to make sure that my girl and I had a great time at our first festival. 

I have some great videos and pics that I'll get posted in the next day or 2 as well.

I might even post a trip report if I can figure out how to explain what peeking on Lucy during A Trak is like lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 23, 2014)

yea post some vids!..my phone wont..plus the bass at most shows makes most the audio on my vids distorted...
a-track rules.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jun 23, 2014)

I have to find a place to host the videos, they are in 1080p so they're huge. I don't want to use my YouTube account since it has my full mane on it lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 23, 2014)

hey if u can deal with a front row a-track show,you can deal with postin a video..lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2014)

http://chaos-laboratory.com/2007/08/30/top-31-free-alternatives-to-youtube-video-hosting-sites/


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks racer!

Haha Rory, I'm still trying to make sense of what I experienced during A-Trak's performance.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Mr ADHD (Jun 23, 2014)

FireFly top 10 per billboard. The pretty lights video sounds really distorted from the bass 

http://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/music-festivals/6128758/firefly-2014-top-10-best-performances-music-festival-dover


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice pics Rory!
Glad everyone had a good time!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jun 26, 2014)

I've been having a hard time adjusting back to my work schedule, so I haven't had a chance to upload the videos yet. Here's some pics of Cage the elephant @ firefly. Look how big the crowd was behind us! BTW gotta love the guys photo bomb...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 26, 2014)

ha! adhd,we got the same shots,different photo bomb tho..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## skuba (Jun 26, 2014)

firefly looks dope, 

so apparently there's a new dangerous drug in TN going by the street name of Blue Dream, Headband, and Ghost Train Haze haha

http://www.newschannel5.com/story/25872337/new-ultra-powerful-illegal-drug-appears-in-tennessee


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 26, 2014)

Some people locally have been mixing LSA with cinnamon essential oil. LSA from bhwr. They say it converts the lsa into lsh or some other ergoloid, and that it's a nice trip for most. can anyone confirm any of this? I did a little googling but figured someone here would have experience.


----------



## TexasHank (Jun 26, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> #Ahem#..is this thing on?...
> this is awesome...


----------



## skuba (Jun 28, 2014)

hahaha ^


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 28, 2014)

i was the samurai decapitator..i cut off the heads of one hundred thirty one lords..


----------



## skuba (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Jun 29, 2014)

i came a click away from ordering plane tickets to washington to see wu-tang in a couple months...liquid swords is in my top ten albums of all time.TICAL!


----------



## skuba (Jun 29, 2014)

Saw em last summer, it was fuckin awesome. later that night they did a hiphop superjam with Lettuce and other randoms, i'm pretty sure method man was drunk as fuck and was standing on top of the crowd rapping


----------



## greenswag (Jul 9, 2014)

the one time in years night shift gets voluntary time off and I come home to the power out. There goes my plan of drinking and skyrim. Guess it's drinking and looking at a candle..and riu.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 9, 2014)

tell ur boss to pay the bills,or give you a raise!


----------



## greenswag (Jul 9, 2014)

Man I needed a raise last night lol. Power wasn't out though because of bills, didn't notice it at work but on the way home the roads and yards looked like a warzone, we had a wicked storm, tornado warnings and all the fun shit.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 9, 2014)

weve had a few storms lately..damn humidity..i can barely close the dehumidifier drawer and its full again...


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol this guy


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 19, 2014)

who gave fin molly?.


----------



## skuba (Jul 19, 2014)

Man bald people can look scary


----------



## Impman (Jul 20, 2014)

I want to go to a festival.... Rory, check your messages on RIU...im trying to e-mail you but I lost it


----------



## Impman (Jul 20, 2014)

why does everyone in the festival pics look kinda grumpy? maybe its just me


----------



## skuba (Jul 20, 2014)

Haha the pictures look different at night


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

Impman said:


> I want to go to a festival.... Rory, check your messages on RIU...im trying to e-mail you but I lost it


ive checked,no p.m. here or an email..get at me bro! im ordering my locken tickets on august first.doubt duck can go..bummer..but holla,well catch up..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 8, 2014)

load lockn!
double rainbow,the REAL blotter collection(the guy in san fran had real acid,these are fake,but a bigger collection) and obviously family was in full effect at this sow when keseys crowd showed up..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 8, 2014)

my next wife,susan tideschi..steve winwood and widespread murdered it,susan came out the 2nd day and did bill withers "using me" with wsp,and hot tuna,hands down best show there,the lader show in the colored woods on 2000mics blew my mind! i cant describe it..i checked my videos and its fuckin spun out looking sober!     ..didnt get pics of the allman final show,phone died,and it was morose,one of their stage crew buddies had died,on top f the last show ever,it was a sad show     ,i teared up forsure...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 8, 2014)

security was ok some days,bad towards sunday..no boogers on sunday mean the drugs werent cut
had a great time,phil got played over by warren the first nite,and rained out the 2nd..i cant get Iover hot tuna..best music there,musically speaking...look it up!
hope everyone comes next year!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 9, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome event! 2000 mics holy shit......


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like an awesome event! 2000 mics holy shit......


eating alot of acid at a show like this isnt as scary as youd think...


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you eat 2000 all at once, or over the day?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

1000ug,then 250ug 4 times in 6 hrs...schnackin!


Thundercat said:


> Did you eat 2000 all at once, or over the day?


 i get irritated eating that much paper tho..gets in my teeth..and noone has toothpics.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 9, 2014)

That seems much more sane .


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2014)

yea,tell that to.my buddy will...i kept pulling out the sheet,eatin a few..hed see me and allways say something like.."really? more?..wtf is wrong with you dude!?"


----------



## Da Mann (Sep 10, 2014)

about a pound.


----------



## DMTER (Dec 1, 2014)

Gt a buddy rolling through this weekend with a bag full of goodies....gonna trade a few items to complete (is it ever) my new collection big one im stoked about is some 4 aco dmt that one has eluded me for some time super stoked had to tell somebody 

A pinch of 4 aco dmt with some mdma or solo any suggestions


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2014)

solo..imo,the only way you can make an informed decision on wether you like tgat substance or not..you can allways boost molly for the comedown..
ive never had it before,ive got a single dose in my box for a rainy day..my tripping partner(experienced)said they were strong..he ate 4...idk what mg they are tho...
have fun whatever you decide!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd try it solo at first to get a feel for the substance but I do suggest trying it with MDMA. I <3 hippie flips
I doubt I could distinguish it from pure psilocybin.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2014)

my friends says the lack of magic is there..just his words,you can tell theres something about it different..
guess ill have to find out..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm willing to bet other substances in the mushroom or extracted psilo would make them feel a bit different. But I doubt it could be distinguished from a pure psilocybin sample.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2014)

Im supposed o be acquiring a little "yellow cake" soon..ill see ...


----------



## DMTER (Dec 3, 2014)

Alright swapped 100mg of 2cb for 150mg some white fluffy 4 aco dmt...stoked right about now either be tomorrowor friday wheb i dose a lil drunk right.now and heading out to the bars so not tonight...lovin y'all


----------



## DMTER (Dec 6, 2014)

ate 30mg had a great time was still able to interact but had great visuals.....smoked a whole bunch of dmt just to add to the experience overall I have to say it was a very friendly overall feeling chemical

just smoked the last of my dmt  no more


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 6, 2014)

That's awful!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 6, 2014)

i've had some 4aco-dmt, and had great visuals ime, but i agree with rory, not quite the same as mushies..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2014)

didn't know where else to put this, so thought i'd leave it right here.
it's an old ad mdma..


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like Obama and Hillary Clinton


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2014)

mdma ad, got that backasswards


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Looks like Obama and Hillary Clinton


 omfg, lmao, it does too..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2014)

i didn't even really look at it when i found it on some old raver site, just cnp'ed it here..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 10, 2014)

I haven't seen that in an age.
One day MDMA assisted psychotherapy will be common place. Just sad it's taking so long to get there.


----------



## DMTER (Dec 19, 2014)

Getting off in 3 hours have a 5 strip in my pocket for the bike ride to the park and some more tabs at home anyone else dosin tonight...happy fry-day luvin ya


----------



## DMTER (Dec 19, 2014)

Be very careful who you give drugz to....


----------



## DMTER (Dec 20, 2014)

Stole 3 kids faces last night was not pretty they made it seem like they had dosed before and I was already spun dosed em about 200-250mics each and the look in each one of there eyes I could not believe it I actually felt bad for em me rockin the steal your face logo shirt and them completely fuckered off crying...they really went through it...be careful who ya dose and make sure you can hadle the situation shit almost got to real there...just kept the dead playing...and busting out all my stones/crystals I had with me...hot damn they've finally been there and judging by their demeanor once everything settled down they faced the truth and it tore them apart...I saw the truth also but shes my lady and we know how to vibe these youngens I dont believe they knew what they where in for not sure how to judge what happened last night nobody physically injured but I dont know how well they can integrate this...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ooh thats rough. Bravado and LSD is a bad mix. Hope they don't need to learn it again.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2014)

New Speedway Boogie rules.... I don't have a comment on this thread cuz I never reddit.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2014)

YOU can't overlook the lack , Jack!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2014)

CRap.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2014)

DMTER said:


> Stole 3 kids faces last night was not pretty they made it seem like they had dosed before and I was already spun dosed em about 200-250mics each and the look in each one of there eyes I could not believe it I actually felt bad for em me rockin the steal your face logo shirt and them completely fuckered off crying...they really went through it...be careful who ya dose and make sure you can hadle the situation shit almost got to real there...just kept the dead playing...and busting out all my stones/crystals I had with me...hot damn they've finally been there and judging by their demeanor once everything settled down they faced the truth and it tore them apart...I saw the truth also but shes my lady and we know how to vibe these youngens I dont believe they knew what they where in for not sure how to judge what happened last night nobody physically injured but I dont know how well they can integrate this...


I USED to not mind these instances,then I realized im no different than anyone else,and NO ONE talked me thru it..in fact,fucked with me(buddy knows 3 languages,Russian,Chinese,and German..told me a single joke in all the languages compiled into one sentence..fuuuuuuck.)..
It was then I started saying "no sharp objects? Fire? Phones?..good..fuck em 

Some times you gotta fall before you learn to jump.


----------



## DMTER (Dec 23, 2014)

I would have to say I had to make my own way when it came to my first real journey

but I was spun and seeing the terror and knowing I could do something....I had to, with that said its my last time...

want it, ask for it and get it thats my new method when it comes to dosing all they get is a dose and a hug....


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 21, 2015)

@skuba 
Found this..more what I was getting at ...


----------



## skuba (Jan 22, 2015)

Bling mother fuckin bling


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 22, 2015)

That's gorgeous!
Anyine heard from imp?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2015)

Hell yeah that gorgeous. Is that one of Bears?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Hell yeah that gorgeous. Is that one of Bears?


Yea its bears..I know someone with 15 x signed and numbered ones for sale..$1100 starting out prices..not bad.considering the artist passed..wondernif hec sealed GRS in them!?
I want mine as a spinner...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> That's gorgeous!
> Anyine heard from imp?


I'll text him now...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sent.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd been wondering about him recently and I always think of him when this thread gets bumped. Hope all is well with him and that the cactii haven't eaten him.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2015)

1100 would be a steal I really wish I had money like that laying around I'd love one of those for our gallery. You should ask him if he'd be interested in any sort of glass trade I know the shop owner would LOVE to have a buckle. He's got a whole grateful dead / ablert hoffman section in the display cases. I got him a blotter sheet with hoffmans picture in the middle of the skull. Then the next day a dude traded him a skull hat pin with hoffmans picture in the middle. Seriously though I know we could could put together a sweet trade.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Ooh thats rough. Bravado and LSD is a bad mix. Hope they don't need to learn it again.


I lost a mate kinda because although he knew he shouldn't and we told him for years, one night away from us he tripped hard. Never quite came back, institutionalised and drugged. I've seen him many times since his 'treatment' and he's a shell of the legend he once was. 
RIP sausage fingers Tim.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Again,not LSD,your friend had a pre existing condition..
Sorry bout him...
All these years I've messed with large quantities and frequently,I've only known of one "casualty"..he robbed some family I was touring with...guy was not seen on lot for about 6 months or more..seen him and pretended I didn't know what was up..asked where he's been..he said he hit some DMT and never came back,went to a psych ward,and was now on papers..
What I know is,he was spun.purposely overdosed for fucking w FAM....
But,you come outta that soon enough...other hidden mental issues never fix themselves...


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Again,not LSD,your friend had a pre existing condition..
> Sorry bout him...
> All these years I've messed with large quantities and frequently,I've only known of one "casualty"..he robbed some family I was touring with...guy was not seen on lot for about 6 months or more..seen him and pretended I didn't know what was up..asked where he's been..he said he hit some DMT and never came back,went to a psych ward,and was now on papers..
> What I know is,he was spun.purposely overdosed for fucking w FAM....
> But,you come outta that soon enough...other hidden mental issues never fix themselves...


Agreed, hence 'he knew and we knew he shouldnt'. Nothing but love for hallucinogens be it shrooms,LSD,DMT or being firmly wedged in the 'K' hole.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2015)

My k-holes get so deep,the grand canyon becomes a thimble...


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> My k-holes get so deep,the grand canyon becomes a thimble...


Mmmmm been there, when time becomes a loop. Soooo deep and without the ability to climb out (or move at all). 
A mate brought a half litre of K from Goa which I cooked up. I introduced many friends to it. 
I broke my toe trying to walk up stairs on K and cider once, classic!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2015)

My friend had a problem with it,so I don't bring it around too much..hell not quit asking even if you mention it!!
He Bought 4oz of chloride for his personal once. he's my best friend,and wouldn't sell me a gram,only gave me a few lines as a matter of fact...bad times for him. .
My damn fault for showing him licks in 96'


----------



## DMTER (Feb 14, 2015)

Mmmm got some fluff today and a half ounce of cubes its a sunny day and a couple of cats are needin to get dosed....happy valentines luvin ya fam


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2015)

Woohoo have fun!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy chocolate day.


----------



## skuba (Feb 15, 2015)

I made my girl a heart out of bho, which was actually tough cuz this stuff doesn't bend just snaps. I got laid about 2 dabs later and didn't have to fuck with some flower shop


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2015)

I made my wife a glass flower the other day. Forgot to bring it home though so I guess she gets it tomorrow .


----------



## DMTER (Feb 15, 2015)

Definitely shared some love with some folk there were flames, fractals herbs n love a lot of group connectdness got to that point, just that point it was one of my better group experiences I've had everyone was on the same wavelength nobody slipped it all channeled the same


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

I sat at home,pissed off,cleaned up,rewired my entertainment center,dabbed about a half a gram and went to sleep.
I'll celebrate in July.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

DMTER said:


> Definitely shared some love with some folk there were flames, fractals herbs n love a lot of group connectdness got to that point, just that point it was one of my better group experiences I've had everyone was on the same wavelength nobody slipped it all channeled the same


All my 'FRIENDS' need this...instead they make plans to do so,then excuses when you call,or not pick up at all...faking the funk.


----------



## DMTER (Feb 16, 2015)

I've ran into the same thing rory ya get everuthing lines up and folk get scared or something....they get all excited and magically when the day comes there busy or cant make it...no sweat off my back save more of these jewels for folk who really need it


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

DMTER said:


> I've ran into the same thing rory ya get everuthing lines up and folk get scared or something....they get all excited and magically when the day comes there busy or cant make it...no sweat off my back save more of these jewels for folk who really need it


Nah,at the risk of sounding like a bitch,my tripping buddy stands me up every time! We make plans,time comes,and its the same excuse every time..he gets attacked by his volcano..lazy hippies.too stoned to get fucked up ..
Damn shame I got enough gear to spin out my city too...I'd be spun now,but a storm kept the kids home..


----------



## DMTER (Feb 16, 2015)

A new wrap of banded obsidian and the creek me and my friends did our wrappin yesterday lots of good wine and herb

And rory Ya can always send the extras my way I always make sure the city I'm in is seeing fractals and needing to wear sun glasses during the day


----------



## DMTER (Feb 17, 2015)

Heard from a sister today I used to go to a lot of gatherings with....I'm gettin picked up and headin out to the coast shes got an ounce of mushrooms some dmt and a booked hotel room I think I'm not goin to work tomorrow


----------



## DMTER (Feb 17, 2015)

And thatd the quarter I'm startin off with...and a nice hit of deemz in about 20 min luvin ya


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Have spun bro...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

DMTER said:


> View attachment 3352872 View attachment 3352874
> A new wrap of banded obsidian and the creek me and my friends did our wrappin yesterday lots of good wine and herb
> 
> And rory Ya can always send the extras my way I always make sure the city I'm in is seeing fractals and needing to wear sun glasses during the day


I got a few wraps,tourmaline,king turquoise,Egyptian opal and some jasper...Someone pinky printed my yard...molly...EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2015)

Those wraps are sweet! I need to find someone that can wrap some glass marbles and pendants I make once I get better. 

Man I havn't had mushrooms in over a year now. That makes me wanna eat some. Theres been lots of LUCY which sure has been fun though.


----------



## DMTER (Feb 18, 2015)

Well the ocean had an evil grin last night and the sky was shooting fractals in me but over all just a fun trip just got to touch the mystery but it didn't really teach me much this time around more of a fun house of mirrors type trip


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

DMTER said:


> Well the ocean had an evil grin last night and the sky was shooting fractals in me but over all just a fun trip just got to touch the mystery but it didn't really teach me much this time around more of a fun house of mirrors type trip


Why I don't like mushrooms..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lucy gonna be flowing like BBQ sauce at a picnic this summer..watch..
I know peeps that wrap if you're interested I could talk to them ...


Thundercat said:


> Those wraps are sweet! I need to find someone that can wrap some glass marbles and pendants I make once I get better.
> 
> Man I havn't had mushrooms in over a year now. That makes me wanna eat some. Theres been lots of LUCY which sure has been fun though.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

https://www.change.org/p/my-brother-was-sentenced-to-life-without-parole-for-a-nonviolent-drug-offense


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Let's bump this for a while fellas?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

https://www.change.org/p/clemency-for-roderick-walker-life-for-lsd/u/10010196?tk=nFitPx8YYDh7dQwj2i5dSU-5e0x5of-3zU7yrGEiDaI&utm_source=petition_update&utm_medium=email


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Say to my baby...I'd die for love...
Freedom.
Liberty.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 13, 2015)

That was sad to read


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2015)

https://www.change.org/p/missouri-lawmakers-pass-hb978-to-free-jeffmizanskey-serving-life-in-prison-for-marijuana?recruiter=107310795&utm_campaign=signature_receipt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2015)

life for conspiracy, wtf???? that's so wrong on so many levels, it's not even remotely funny..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 1, 2015)

m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6978826

Hate all you want....


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 2, 2015)

As good of news at that is, not one single LSD dealer on the list. Hopefully this is just the start.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2015)

Signed em all thats mind boggling the justice system needs some serious reform.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm gonna get spun and think on this a lot,and no one else will know,but I'll pretend they do,and 'feel' my thoughts..vibes,I think?

Poor guys...
It is fucked up..my boy did a ten year bit for selling a cop a ten lot at a fest..others,6months probation in a boot camp..
I personally was with 600 pressies and 7 sheets of gels and 14k$ when we were busted,dude said it was his,slap on the wrist..6months....
Fucked up system...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 3, 2015)

The system is so ridiculously fucked up and random it sickens me.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2015)

Bad thing is good people with 'good' classed drugs(psychedelics,or there about) are getting the shaft,while others knowingly cause addiction/trouble/death and get out,commit more deals,get busted again 2 more times before they reach sentencing close to even simple possession of psychedelics...
It'd be different if the guy with the ten lots was a piece of shit gang member taking welfare money for ten strips...I'd kinda support the idea then..as is I've never found a reason to subject an individual to more than a year for an offense not causing grave harm..
Crack,meth,heroin,def can be a punished offense,some deterrent is needed,but if you're going to jail for ten years to life cause you have a vial of liquid,that's absurd..
No ones selling plasma for needle point,but its classified such as you'd think LSD would kill an entire city block of users...
Serious reform is needed for not just the social issues of prison,and counseling ect,but for our very morals as humans..putting someone in a cage for enriching someone's life is...there are no words to describe the awfulness of it..
Fuck it.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 4, 2015)

Personally I think they all need to be legalized. Sadly the most harmful drugs are the ones that are the most addictive and as long as they are illegal their users will be funding the most amoral greedy fucks on the planet. The social harm of prohibition is worse than the drugs themselves. By legalizing drugs we take the livelihood of those scumbags


----------



## skuba (Apr 4, 2015)

It really is all about the money. it's not like the D.A.'s and lawyers aren't smoking weed and snorting blow too. they just want their scoop of your money


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 4, 2015)

It's a huge money maker for both sides.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2015)

_In Basel, Switzerland, Albert Hoffman, a Swiss chemist working at the Sandoz pharmaceutical research laboratory, accidentally consumes LSD-25, a synthetic drug he had created in 1938 as part of his research into the medicinal value of lysergic acid compounds. After taking the drug, formally known as lysergic acid diethylamide, Dr. Hoffman was disturbed by unusual sensations and hallucinations. In his notes, he related the experience:

“Last Friday, April 16, 1943, I was forced to interrupt my work in the laboratory in the middle of the afternoon and proceed home, being affected by a remarkable restlessness, combined with a slight dizziness. At home I lay down and sank into a not unpleasant, intoxicated-like condition characterized by an extremely stimulated imagination. In a dreamlike state, with eyes closed (I found the daylight to be unpleasantly glaring), I perceived an uninterrupted stream of fantastic pictures, extraordinary shapes with intense, kaleidoscopic play of colors. After some two hours this condition faded away.”

After intentionally taking the drug again to confirm that it had caused this strange physical and mental state, Dr. Hoffman published a report announcing his discovery, and so LSD made its entry into the world as a hallucinogenic drug. Widespread use of the so-called “mind-expanding” drug did not begin until the 1960s, when counterculture figures such as Albert M. Hubbard, Timothy Leary, and Ken Kesey publicly expounded on the benefits of using LSD as a recreational drug. The manufacture, sale, possession, and use of LSD, known to cause negative reactions in some of those who take it, were made illegal in the United States in 1965._


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 16, 2015)

Great moments in history! The 19th is the first intentional LSD trip and possibly the first trip. Nichols has hypothesized that Hoffmann had a spontaneous mystical experience because the reported duration is far too short and Hoffmann was too meticulous to expose himself especially since transdermal LSD may not work. Nick Sand reported liberally applying a concentrated solution in DMSO and having no effects. I guess he could have breathed some but it's unlikely he wouldn't have five years earlier.


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 16, 2015)

how did hoffman decide on the dose when he took lsd intentionally?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2015)

Woot bicycle day is coming up!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2015)

CCCmints said:


> how did hoffman decide on the dose when he took lsd intentionally?


Citation: Horowitz M. "Interview with Albert Hofmann". High Times. 11. 1976.

_*Horowitz*
In the published report of your first LSD experience on April 16, 1943, at 3:00 P.M. in Basel, you write of a "laboratory intoxication." Did you swallow something or breathe a vapor or did some drops of solution fall upon you?
*Hofmann*
No, I did not swallow anything, and I was used to working under very clean conditions, because these substances in general are toxic. You have to work very, very cleanly. Probably a trace of the solution of lysergic acid diethylamide I was crystallizing from methyl alcohol was absorbed through the skin of my fingers.
*Horowitz*
How big a dose did you take that first time, and what were the nature and intensity of that experience?
*Hofmann*
I don't know--an immeasurable trace. The first experience was a very weak one, consisting of rather small changes. It had a pleasant, fairy tale-magic theater quality. Three days later, on April 19, 1943, I made my first planned experiment with 0.25 milligrams, or 250 micrograms.
*Horowitz*
Did you swallow it?
*Hofmann*
Yes, I prepared a solution of 5 milligrams and took a fraction corresponding to 250 micrograms, or 25 millionths of a gram. I didn't expect this dose to work at all, and planned to take more and more to get the effects. There was no other substance known at the time which had any effect with so small a dose_


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 20, 2015)

He can say no trans dermal dosing ect,but I've touched acid and tripped..whether I touched an eye or picked my nose,idk...but its happened.
Happy belated bicycle day guys!!
I got Spun for lotus...


MrEDuck said:


> Great moments in history! The 19th is the first intentional LSD trip and possibly the first trip. Nichols has hypothesized that Hoffmann had a spontaneous mystical experience because the reported duration is far too short and Hoffmann was too meticulous to expose himself especially since transdermal LSD may not work. Nick Sand reported liberally applying a concentrated solution in DMSO and having no effects. I guess he could have breathed some but it's unlikely he wouldn't have five years earlier.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 20, 2015)

I like to look at my stash occasionally. I swear it can be enough to make my whole day just a bit brighter.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

I got spun for 4/20 oh yeah thats today.... I'm spun for 4/20 lol. About to redose for the night I think.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 22, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> He can say no trans dermal dosing ect,but I've touched acid and tripped..whether I touched an eye or picked my nose,idk...but its happened.
> Happy belated bicycle day guys!!
> I got Spun for lotus...


I'm just going out on a limb and guessing that you weren't handling the crystal with the care that a Swiss chemist who assumed it could be extremely toxic did.


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey guys, i live in GA, one of the few states where spores are illegal. Do any of you know if a spore company will mail me some? Or will they not mail to these states?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 24, 2015)

It was wet paper,but yea,I tore it off,handed it to a friend and went to work at McDonalds that night with trails..how a 15yr old gets fresh,wet blotter in my town,I'll never tell


MrEDuck said:


> I'm just going out on a limb and guessing that you weren't handling the crystal with the care that a Swiss chemist who assumed it could be extremely toxic did.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 24, 2015)

Find a cousin in a neighboring state,that's your best bet...


farmasensist said:


> Hey guys, i live in GA, one of the few states where spores are illegal. Do any of you know if a spore company will mail me some? Or will they not mail to these states?


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 24, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Find a cousin in a neighboring state,that's your best bet...



I found a guy who just moved here and was looking for bud. He knows someone who grows mushrooms so hopefully i can trade a oz for oz and some mycellium or spores. Im excited, really hope this works out.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 24, 2015)

farmasensist said:


> I found a guy who just moved here and was looking for bud. He knows someone who grows mushrooms so hopefully i can trade a oz for oz and some mycellium or spores. Im excited, really hope this works out.


That should work. I'd happily take an oz of bud for an oz of shrooms.


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 24, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> That should work. I'd happily take an oz of bud for an oz of shrooms.


I probably should have asked for more. Dude was saying a half gram bud goes for $20 where hes from but if im not greedy and can get a grow going, i will be very happy. Its been about two years since i had some shrooms.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 24, 2015)

Most I'd give you for an oz of booms in a trade would be a half oz..even then I feel I'm getting robbed..but in the end if you're happy that's what's the dealio.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 24, 2015)

So long as everyone is happy it doesn't matter what the terms of the barter were.
If you're trading pot and feel ripped off think about how much it cost to grow


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2015)

Kaliedescope eyes. You know what,'s funny? Whenever I would do shrooms and look at my monitor. All of the words beneath the icons wouls scroll from right to left like a theatre marquee. It was always a sure "tell" that "the trip has begun" Anyone else have that happen? Or maybe any other common re-accuring trip tells?


----------



## Impman (Aug 24, 2015)

Had my head on the books the last few months. Took some great soil science classes.... Duuude there is so much bunk information on the grow forums here ... Kinda creeped me out for a while ... Is RIU full of narcs giving misinformation on purpose ? Crrrrazy man... Message back Duck, we haven't argued in a while  I'm starting my next grow real soon. Skuxx, what's new man?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 25, 2015)

Impman said:


> Had my head on the books the last few months. Took some great soil science classes.... Duuude there is so much bunk information on the grow forums here ... Kinda creeped me out for a while ... Is RIU full of narcs giving misinformation on purpose ? Crrrrazy man... Message back Duck, we haven't argued in a while  I'm starting my next grow real soon. Skuxx, what's new man?


Great to see you Imp! I'm rarely on these days myself.
Pot is such a hardy plant that you can give it horrible conditions and still do OK and people don't realize it could be better and tell other people to do it their way because it works for them.


----------



## Impman (Aug 25, 2015)

The college I attend has an amazing AG facility. We got to do a lab using a colorimeter. 3,000$ piece of equipment that can run 99 different tests. We just tested nitrogen in the soil. Can test leaf too. All the macro and micronutrients ... Cool shit. I can test soil bulk density now too... You growing?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 25, 2015)

Alas no.

Sounds like you've been up to some fun stuff.


----------



## Impman (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven't been growing either. Hope to start soon. Time and money .,, indoor growing, as you know , is not cheap to start or sustain. Anyways , I think about you time to time ... Wanted to kick a conversation up... I'm a glutton for nostalgia... You trip now and then?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2015)

Impman said:


> I haven't been growing either. Hope to start soon. Time and money .,, indoor growing, as you know , is not cheap to start or sustain. Anyways , I think about you time to time ... Wanted to kick a conversation up... I'm a glutton for nostalgia... You trip now and then?


I trip like once or twice a year these days. It's hard to find time. You?
Read anything good recently?


----------



## Impman (Aug 29, 2015)

Hmmmm... I trip only a couple times a year too. Read up on some Ghandi recently... apparently he was a d-bag ... Least in my opinion. He had a medal for bravery for joining a British army brigade to put down a Black revolt. ( so much for passificim) also he basically murdered his wife. Did not allow her to take antibiotics(God will save her) then she died , yet he gets sick weeks later and takes antibiotics... Disappointing , I use to like quoting him , not a hey anymore to ne


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 30, 2015)

Impman said:


> Hmmmm... I trip only a couple times a year too. Read up on some Ghandi recently... apparently he was a d-bag ... Least in my opinion. He had a medal for bravery for joining a British army brigade to put down a Black revolt. ( so much for passificim) also he basically murdered his wife. Did not allow her to take antibiotics(God will save her) then she died , yet he gets sick weeks later and takes antibiotics... Disappointing , I use to like quoting him , not a hey anymore to ne


We only like to remember the good things about our heroes. It's much harder to put humans up on a pedastal when you remember their faults. He was a great politician which by definition means he had to be two faced  A silk stocking filled with shit as Napoleon described de Tallyrand. 
Now that dude was impressive. He managed to stay in power from the Bourbons until their restoration.


----------



## Impman (Aug 30, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> We only like to remember the good things about our heroes. It's much harder to put humans up on a pedastal when you remember their faults. He was a great politician which by definition means he had to be two faced  A silk stocking filled with shit as Napoleon described de Tallyrand.
> Now that dude was impressive. He managed to stay in power from the Bourbons until their restoration.


Napoleonic history is my favorite . Had he won the battle of Waterloo ... We could all be speaking French ...


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 30, 2015)

Impman said:


> Napoleonic history is my favorite . Had he won the battle of Waterloo ... We could all be speaking French ...


Quite possible though the Brits at least weren't about to stop fighting him if they'd lost there. It might have resulted in a stalemate but after Trafalgar there was no way to bring the fight to the British.

Napoleon did bring a huge amount of positive change to Europe even if he bathed it blood. His Code was a huge step forward for law and civil rights that has endured long after he was deposed.


----------



## Impman (Aug 30, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Quite possible though the Brits at least weren't about to stop fighting him if they'd lost there. It might have resulted in a stalemate but after Trafalgar there was no way to bring the fight to the British.
> 
> Napoleon did bring a huge amount of positive change to Europe even if he bathed it blood. His Code was a huge step forward for law and civil rights that has endured long after he was deposed.


The code is used to this day... Could you imagine being on the front line of an infantry brigade? The officers were trained to stand with indifference when a grenade landed by your feet ... I think it was a 50-50 chance of it exploding , but a panicked officer could break the ranks. ... i agree there would never have been an invasion of Brittain ... Perhaps there never would have been a Great War 100 years later ... Who knows? I love history


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 30, 2015)

Impman said:


> I love history


You know. They have a channel for that.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 31, 2015)

Impman said:


> The code is used to this day... Could you imagine being on the front line of an infantry brigade? The officers were trained to stand with indifference when a grenade landed by your feet ... I think it was a 50-50 chance of it exploding , but afficer could break the ranks. ... i agree there would never have been an invasion of Brittain ... Perhaps there never would have been a Great War 100 years later ... Who knows? I love history


It really boggles the mind. The idea of lining up to shoot each other at 50 paces or so is mind boggling. Experience did make a big difference. Inexperienced troops were known for breaking, especially when charged. Apparently a bunch of guys running at you with spears is scarier than taking a volley of musket fire. It's one of the reasons Napoleon favored column formations instead of lines. Most European armies were inexperienced conscripts who didn't even get much target practice with live ammo. They got to fire an ineffective volley or two that generally went high before the veterans of the Imperial Guard chopped them to bits. The Brits were able to defeat him because they had experienced troops who did practice with live ammo fighting in lines. The volume of firepower directed at a column was much greater and they could actually stop them. At Waterloo they even managed stop the charge of the Imperial Guard which is what turned the battle to a rout. Napoleon was fond of saying that morale is everything in warfare and watching the elite Guard retreat shattered French morale. The cry of "l'guard recule" made them break and run.

I'm pretty sure we would have had WWI no matter the result at Waterloo. Holding an empire together is no easy feat and I don't think Napoleon would have had a successor capable of such such a task.

Still a fascinating period of history. Napoleon was an amazing guy. Standing in front of an army with guns pointed at him and throwing his arms out and inviting them to shoot their emperor has to be one of the most bad ass moments in history. Whoever thought that sending his favorite general and his elite troops to round him up was a good idea deserved the guillotine.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Aug 31, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> You know. They have a channel for that.


At one time they did. Sadly it's just rednecks blowing each other in Alaska and various other states now.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 31, 2015)

Sadly true.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 31, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> It really boggles the mind. The idea of lining up to shoot each other at 50 paces or so is mind boggling. Experience did make a big difference. Inexperienced troops were known for breaking, especially when charged. Apparently a bunch of guys running at you with spears is scarier than taking a volley of musket fire. It's one of the reasons Napoleon favored column formations instead of lines. Most European armies were inexperienced conscripts who didn't even get much target practice with live ammo. They got to fire an ineffective volley or two that generally went high before the veterans of the Imperial Guard chopped them to bits. The Brits were able to defeat him because they had experienced troops who did practice with live ammo fighting in lines. The volume of firepower directed at a column was much greater and they could actually stop them. At Waterloo they even managed stop the charge of the Imperial Guard which is what turned the battle to a rout. Napoleon was fond of saying that morale is everything in warfare and watching the elite Guard retreat shattered French morale. The cry of "l'guard recule" made them break and run.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we would have had WWI no matter the result at Waterloo. Holding an empire together is no easy feat and I don't think Napoleon would have had a successor capable of such such a task.
> 
> Still a fascinating period of history. Napoleon was an amazing guy. Standing in front of an army with guns pointed at him and throwing his arms out and inviting them to shoot their emperor has to be one of the most bad ass moments in history. Whoever thought that sending his favorite general and his elite troops to round him up was a good idea deserved the guillotine.



The Duck knows history.
Promoted to...
Prof.E.Duck.
Quack!


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 31, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> At one time they did. Sadly it's just rednecks blowing each other in Alaska and various other states now.


History in the making.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 31, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> The Duck knows history.
> Promoted to...
> Prof.E.Duck.
> Quack!


I like to read


----------



## Impman (Aug 31, 2015)

My understanding is the primary function of lining up in ranks was to stop the Calvary charge ... Box formation.... Being spread out your line could easily be broken by Calvary ...Napoleon could have continued shelling the ridge line ... The ground was drying up , instead he ordered a full Calvary charge. British accounts say the horses trotted slowly up and over the ridge and just got mowed down ...after several charges Napoleon sent in his Imperial Guard... He was worried the Prussian would hit his flank, alas they were not even ready .. Dude , we need to take some acid at Waterloo


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 1, 2015)

Impman said:


> ... Dude , we need to take some acid at Waterloo


Travel back in time? Playing the part of the inconsequential witness to the HD bloodshed while an operatic soundtrack overlays the entire event?

Priceless. Slow, subtle, and bloody. The graceful beauty of the carnage draws a bitter sweet taste up the tip of my tongue and turns saccharin on my breath. Pleasure briefly achieved, and then denied. Bring me more blood. Serve to me upon a platter your potrait of death. So that I may feast upon this additional course of brutally and vigorous waste. 
Fight. For. Me!!!



Or something like that. 
I get what you're sayin'.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 1, 2015)

Impman said:


> My understanding is the primary function of lining up in ranks was to stop the Calvary charge ... Box formation.... Being spread out your line could easily be broken by Calvary ...Napoleon could have continued shelling the ridge line ... The ground was drying up , instead he ordered a full Calvary charge. British accounts say the horses trotted slowly up and over the ridge and just got mowed down ...after several charges Napoleon sent in his Imperial Guard... He was worried the Prussian would hit his flank, alas they were not even ready .. Dude , we need to take some acid at Waterloo


Square was for stopping cavalry. Horse can flank lines and then a few guys can ride down hundreds. But lines allow 8x as many muskets to fire.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Sep 2, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Square was for stopping cavalry. Horse can flank lines and then a few guys can ride down hundreds. But lines allow 8x as many muskets to fire.


I thought a large part of it too was that Wellington had lots of his troops lying defilade on the backside of a hill so most of the cannon shot of the time was ineffective.

I was always amazed and just how fucking drunk the average trooper was in battle back then. Pretty much gotta to stand in line watching people getting mowed down by .75 caliber lead balls.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 2, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> I thought a large part of it too was that Wellington had lots of his troops lying defilade on the backside of a hill so most of the cannon shot of the time was ineffective.
> 
> I was always amazed and just how fucking drunk the average trooper was in battle back then. Pretty much gotta to stand in line watching people getting mowed down by .75 caliber lead balls.


The reverse slope was a big part of his success throughout his career and Waterloo is a fine example.
The amount they drank was amazing. Losing armies delayed pursuit by dropping their booze.


----------



## Impman (Sep 3, 2015)

What kind of maniac would line up and march into cannon fire sober? I would eat shrooms for sure ... The Vikings use to do it. 
Hey Duck, there is pills being sold round here as "Molly" for 5$ a pill. What reagent test kit should I get to determine if it is meth or actual Molly?


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Sep 3, 2015)

So besides being drug geeks a lot of us are history geeks too? No wonder I like HS so much lol.

Personally I've been on a WW1 kick for the past few years. I've read maybe ~40 books on the subject so far, and I still find it utterly fascinating. All of the horrors of Early Modern line infantry war combined with modern weapons. Can you imagine being the 3rd wave at the Somme? Having already watched tens of thousands of your friends getting just slaughtered, and still going over the top into no-man's-land, at a brisk walk, carrying on average 66lbs on your back, not counting weapons?

WW2 was infinitely worse for civilians, but WW1 was definitely worse for the soldiers.

I actually tried to buy a M1903 Springfield last month, but didn't want to spend $1500 so I settled for a Ruger bolt-action in 30-06. Seeing what it does to watermelons, I can't believe that was the standard round for people.

More on HS topic I should be picking up a few grams of real opium soon, so I'm pumped. Haven't seen it in years, everybody seems to love pills.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2015)

Imp Marquis will do the trick nicely.
DKR nice score on the opium!


----------



## Impman (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks! Ordered it . I will post pic of test


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday Roger Waters!


----------



## Impman (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm feeling it... As the season changes, I think it is the best time to have a mescaline trip. Gonna have to make a tea real soon.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 6, 2015)

It's a good time for it. I like fall when it's not too cold and the foliage is pretty.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2015)

LSD related articles in mainstream magazines from back in the day. worth a read

http://www.lysergia.com/FeedYourHead/lsdMagazines.htm


----------



## DMTER (Sep 30, 2015)

Well hows everyone doin...not much psychedelics goin on here lately but I did have a smack me in the face dose of dom a few weeks back...forgot that shit will last for fucking ever...look at the clock 12 hours in and still having trouble reading what time it was...don't get me wrong I was super grateful for the experience I just forgot how long a trip that wondrous molecule would give me


----------



## DMTER (Oct 1, 2015)

Another one bites the dust had a friend pass away...he was known to not test his shit and eat way too much xtc...be careful kids he'd been doing this for a long time and thought he was alright...be careful test your shit know your dose and just live


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear man, that sucks. 

My summers been great, been blowing alot of glass, eating a bunch of doses, and just enjoying life !


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 9, 2015)

DMTER said:


> Another one bites the dust had a friend pass away...he was known to not test his shit and eat way too much xtc...be careful kids he'd been doing this for a long time and thought he was alright...be careful test your shit know your dose and just live


My condolences. Thanks for trying to remind others why harm reduction practices are so important.


----------

